# Fitgirl's Comp Prep



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 15, 2004)

Okay, if you read my last entry in my journal (please do if you haven't)  I am going to prepare for a natural comp in October.  

I hadn't planned on working out any except for cardio this morning, but Vic was there and we started in on shoulders and triceps.....my arms are toast.

Meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3 slices of turkey chopped up in the scrambled eggs.  1 cup green tea with honey.

More tomorrow!!!!!!


Same Lat Time
Same Lat Channel


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

GOO Fitgirl!!! this is AWESOME news hun!! Best of luck to you! Im SURE that Vic can get you in the best shape, you two are doing wonders now!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

THanks so much atherjen.....I'm really, really excited about the whole ordeal!!  

2/16/04
Monday
1 dose of Zantrex3 before my workout.
We worked chest and abs today.  I'm sore already.  I didn't give Vic my log this morning, so I'll try to transpose my stuff later.

I also had to go have my bloodwork done this morning, so my doc could check my cholesterol, I'm sure I'll get the results back tomorrow probably.

8:50am -- 2 eggs, black coffee, 1 fish oil gelcap.
10:30 -- water and about 15 dry roasted peanuts.
11:30 -- 1 dose of Zantrex3
12:00 -- grilled chicken salad with water to drink.
3:40 -- banana and more water

More later as I eat more food.  I have to get some work done now.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey FG!
Good luck on the comp! I just took pics of my fat self..and will be posing <gulp> for your viewing spectacle later this week....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

Oh c'mon, post them now!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

no can do....@ work...no allowed to bring camera into secure area...
and will not be hiome much in next two days....so, wednesday or thursday, at the latest.
no worries...waiting to see these...no problem..trust me!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

WoW What awesome news girlie!! I just read your old journal! You have some great trainers at that gym!! I'm sooo happy for you!!!!!! Where is the show at??? 

Yeah!!!! You will do awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hiya Stace!
Looks like Dallas has goten some....S N O W !!!!!
did y'all get any of that weather?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey Burner--Thanks for reminding me-- 

Fitgirl-- Did you get a bunch of snow?? I watched the weatherchannell--and my local news and they kept talking about Dallas!!

Wish I had some snow!
IT was FREAKEN Cold though!! Brrrrrrrr


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey hottie!
no problem! I wonder if she made snow angels....
I would have....


----------



## jstar (Feb 16, 2004)

Good luck FitGirl - you will ROCK 

I'll be following along!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

THanks Stacey and Jstar and Burner.   I'm totally pumped about it.  I don't know much about the show yet, except that it is all natural.   Keep following along though, I'm sure I'll know something in a while.

I have great trainers.  I'm really excited about the prep and the tanning and the posing and routine help.   I'm putting my trust and my faith in the Great One upstairs.  I'm sure this is what he has set out for me.

We got about 2 inches of snow actually....it sure was purty!!!    I didn't make any snow angels though....and it didn't stick long enough to do anything really.

Now as for personal business, I'm just pluggin' along looking for a job.  

Gotta go log my lunch.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

You do have great trainers!!!

Hey girlie-- I figured out how to return the money you donated to me, I think.. I will be sending yours back to ya soon


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

uh uh....don't be returning that money!!!  Girl, whatever you use that on, is okay with me.  If you decide not to do the comp, use it for the baby fund!

Think of it as my little donation towards a cute little baby blanket!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 16, 2004)

geeeeeeeeeez your toooo Kind!!!!! I really am sending it back!! I can't accept your money!!  but thank you sooo much! You are an angel!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

Fit.....which show is that up in Dallas that you will be doing??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

You know J, I really don't know what it is.   I don't have anymore information except that it is in October and it is "all natural".  


I'm sure that you'll be around so keep your eyes peeled, I'll update everyone as soon as I find out more.  

Is everyone coming?????


----------



## atherjen (Feb 16, 2004)

why couldnt you do one in may er june er july sometime  better chance I could come then!! .........but you never know!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 16, 2004)

I just checked online and the NPC is October 1-2.   Prince Harrison is doing the show.  This one is in Plano, Texas...which is about 5 miles from my house!!!

I'll ask Victor or Will if that is the one they are talking about on Wednesday.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 16, 2004)

If its a natural show, it wouldn't be in the NPC.  They are far from natural.

Try this website:  www.ocbbodybuilding.com, then locate the federations that are in Texas.   It could be the NGA, NFF, INBF...They all have links so you should be able to click on them and dig around.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

Oh cool, thanx J.  I'll go poke around in those sites in just a bit....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

02/17/04
Today was cardio day
20 minutes on Precor and 10 minutes on Treadmill.
2 sets ab crunches, 2 sets reverse crunches.

7:45 -- Vanilla Nitro-Tech shake on the way to work
9:25 -- 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ 1/2 packet of Sweet N Low., water to drink.
11:00 -- 1 Zantrex3 capsule 
11:50 -- chicken breast and carrots, caffeine free diet coke to drink, 1 fish oil gelcap -- water to drink after that.
3:50 -- about 15 dry roasted peanuts and two bottles of water.

More later as I eat.  I brought chicken, tuna and carrots with me to work today.  

Hope all of my peeps are doing great!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Fit...I found one in Tyler that is August 14.  It's with the ABA federation.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

Wow, Tyler isn't that far away at all


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nope...2 1/2 hours from Dallas.  If that.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

hey FG! Great workout this morning!!!

I'm still searching for Nitrotech shakes

They had some I found at GNC-but they were $14 for a 4 pack.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Stacey....Craig works this weekend at the GNC over here by HEB.....Tell him who you are and he'll discount.  Or try Nutrition Depot on Westheimer.


----------



## jstar (Feb 17, 2004)

Hi Fitgirl!

How are you today? I was wondering-what type of precontest diet are you doing?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

hiya fg!
You asked, you get.
You wanna see me? I now have pics in my journal: 'Road less Travelled'
there ya go.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

what's this I read ... FG is going to be in a fitness contest - excellent!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Stacey....Craig works this weekend at the GNC over here by HEB.....Tell him who you are and he'll discount.  Or try Nutrition Depot on Westheimer.



awww thanks honey!!! Does he work there friday???


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Nope.   But I can have him get it and get it to you Monday.


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

I work saturday but I think it is at the store by 290 (those bastards are making me drive to another store!)

i do get 30% off on those things so let me know if you want me to pick them up for you...I can leave them with Jodie at work and you can pick them up or something....they are good!...i drink them between classes at school!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

That's even better!  Stacey lives over that way off 290!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Nope.   But I can have him get it and get it to you Monday.



Oh thats okay. I have really been looking for a place that sells them seperatly-- I just want one. I will get one at Balleys to make sure I like it! 

Then I will talk to ya about the discount..hehe thanks!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

COOL! Which one off of 290??? Yep I live on the outskirts of Cypress ( closer to hockley)!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

290 and eldridge by kroger (across from wal-mart)...check with Jodie before you come over if that is what you are planning to do...they have a habit of telling me to go to different stores at the last minute!


----------



## DrChiro (Feb 17, 2004)

the nitro tech are good but the myoplex are my favorite pre mixed drinks (42 protein and 20 carbs but low sugar and they are thick and creamy...damn they are good)

the nitro tech are lower in carbs (6) and higher in protein (45)...and not quite as good...but not too bad either!

as far as those places you mentioned (cypress and hockley)...i have no idea where you are talking about....Jodie is the navigator...if I didnt have her I would get lost just about everyday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Hi Fitgirl!
> 
> How are you today? I was wondering-what type of precontest diet are you doing?


.



Hey Jstar, thanks for stopping by here.....the more the merrier.

See above for diet.  Nothing really strict right now -- still too far out.   I'll get tighter as time gets closer.   It's pretty much just clean and easy right now.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> 290 and eldridge by kroger (across from wal-mart)...check with Jodie before you come over if that is what you are planning to do...they have a habit of telling me to go to different stores at the last minute!



oh coooool--- Thats like 20 minutes from my house!! But about 10 min. from my moms--and I will be at my mommys on saturday! COOL!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> the nitro tech are good but the myoplex are my favorite pre mixed drinks (42 protein and 20 carbs but low sugar and they are thick and creamy...damn they are good)
> 
> the nitro tech are lower in carbs (6) and higher in protein (45)...and not quite as good...but not too bad either!
> ...



LoL Thats funnnny Craig!!

Well Cypress is about 5-10 minutes from where you will be.. and my neighborhood is about 20 min. and Hockley (like your going to AUSTIN) is about 25 minutes from that GNC


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey, good luck with getting those Stace....let me know if you like them.  ARe you going to get one tonight?

I"m about outta here guys, I have to go over to the boss' house to leave some stuff for her before she gets in tonight.

Okay kiddies, I'm outta here....tune in again tomorrow.
Same Lat Time
Same Lat Channel


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 17, 2004)

Have a great night Fit!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 17, 2004)

Nope-not going to Balleys tonight--working out at home and going for a 5mile powerwalk!

Have a great night honey!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

taking the poochie with you? He's probably getting pretty big by now?
have you got a digital cam yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 18, 2004)

02-18-04

Oh my gosh....today has been extremely busy!!!  I didn't even get to eat anything substantial for lunch until 3:30.   

Workout today was back and biceps.

(One guy even came up to me when we were almost done working out and said, "you must not be working out hard enough today, I don't hear you yellin".....it was so funny.   I guess everyone in the gym has gotten used to me being the one who grunts and yells.....       Oh well, they've also gotten use to me being the one who works out hard.

I'm resting tomorrow though.   I'll go on Friday and do my workout.  Hopefully it will be legs day.  I think all we've done is upper body this week.

Oh, I'm down two (2) more lbs. and I'm wearing another pair of jeans that I haven't worn in a year.

The hubby is working late tonight.  It's almost 7m and he's not home, so I'm snacking on some strawberries and a cup of green tea.  I don't know what we'll have for dinner tonight, depends on what time the hubby gets home.

Alright, time to put my feet up and rest for a while!   Good night peeps, I'll be back on tomorrow.  Hopefully sometime after lunch.  The boss leaves again tomorrow to go back to Colorado!!!

Have a great night!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 02-18-04
> Oh, I'm down two (2) more lbs. and I'm wearing another pair of jeans that I haven't worn in a year.


WAHOO!
 
keep it up! I'll be happy when all my damn clothes fit loose again..then working on the elusive, 32" waist!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

02/20/04

Today was legs and shoulders day.

I don't have my log (Vic's transposing all of my stuff) but let me see if I can remember.....  

*Squats with shoulder press*--  Using 7.5lb dumbbells:  I think we did 15 reps, sprint up and back down the stairs
Using 10lb dumbbells: 18 reps, sprint up and back down stairs
Using 10lb dumbbells: 15 reps, sprint up and back down stairs
Using 7.5lb dumbbells: 12 reps, sprint up and back down stairs

*Leg Extensions with front lateral raise*-- Using 5lb dumbbells and alternate legs:  I think we did 3 sets, 15 reps each

*Supersets/alternate leg extension with alternate ham curl*
25 reps each (don't remember the weight) I think we did 2 sets of each

*Walking Lunges with 5lb dumbbells*-- We were going to do 2 sets walking lunges all the way around the track, but we only got in one set because by the time I got back around to the starting point, I got lightheaded and almost threw up.  He made me walk around the track once because I was pale looking and lightheaded.

It was so totally intense!!!  I don't know what pushed me through that set of walking lunges.

3 minutes on the Precor (the one where you move your arms too)

Meal 1: 7:10am -- Perfect Rx Protein Shake
Meal 2: 8:30am -- 1 slice of whole wheat toast (dry), 1/2 c. black coffee, 2 eggs, 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 3: 12:00am -- plan to have a grilled chicken salad and water with 1 fishoil gelcap

More food later as I have snacks or whatever.

I think I'll be leaving at about 2:30.  I got in to see my doctor at 3:15 today.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Fit...can you even walk after all that?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

I'll tell you J, it is hard and my legs are still wobbly!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah on losing 2 more lbs!! Thats great! 

Dang I bet your legs are Wobbly!!!! WoW


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey Stace...thanx honey!   I'm so excited at how my physique is changing.  I never thought I would look like this again.

I'm really excited to see what happens within the next 30 days.


----------



## Jill (Feb 20, 2004)

Walking lunges are pure hell! But your legs feel oh so good and sore the next day!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 20, 2004)

Fit...your body will change in all kinds of ways.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

You are so right Jill.   THey are pure hell!   They will definitely be sore tomorrow I'm sure.

J -- I can't imagine what it will look like.   I've never been this fit and toned.  Not even before my surgery last year, when I was working out like a fiend.   I think I'm working out a little harder these days though.   It's amazing how much different it is when you've got a trainer.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 20, 2004)

Yes And your diet Is MUCH better this year then it was last year...your & mine Both.. I remember I had bagels everyday--- AND Lots of other Lowfat stuff!! LOL

I LOVE WALKING LUNGES---THEY KILL MY LEGS!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 20, 2004)

2 more lbs ... great work!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks NT.  How are you babe?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

02/21/04 -- Saturday
Today I went to the gym and did 40 minutes of cardio and abs
Man, the gym was packed today!  I'm surprised to still see people there, you know they say everyone's New Year Resolutions usually wear out after about 6 weeks!   

Meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3 slices of turkey breast all scrambled together, 1 cup black tea, 1 fishoil gelcap

I'm going to relax the rest of the day probably and I think I'm going to go do cardio again tomorrow.  I will probably tan tomorrow too.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.   I think I'm going to try to work on my t-shirts some this weekend too.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

on a saturday, even!
wow!
hmm..shirt ideas..lemme work on those some more..


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Fit...they usually take about two to three months to die off around here!  Then us old peeps have it all back to ourselves!  

What are these t-shirts you keep talking about???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm creating my own line of clothing!   And I'm starting with t-shirts.....the shorts that have my name on 'em in my last pics -- that was my first sample piece.   

I've got someone working on my first design for me, but they are just helping and have a full time job and are busy, so it's going pretty slow.  I'm going to have to start working on them myself or hire a professional to do it for me.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

on a  tank top:
ON THE BACK: have two arrows pointing towards your delts.
under the begining of the arrows, have the saying: Twin Peaks.
See how improtant it is to put said arrows on the BACK of the shirt?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey Burner, do you know Photoshop or anything like that?  I'm needing some help, quick!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

sorry...needing to pick that up, myself.
did ya like the idea?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

That would be sooooo funny Burner,  I could put it on the front of the tank and just have a pic of a double bi pose on the back.

Play it up a little!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

then it would definatelyn have to be a girl's tank!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Oh kewl!   You know the lady that does my suits is located in Arlington, she is a great seamstress.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

Get out J!!!  Are you serious?   I wonder if she could do some labels for me?   Can you give me her email or phone number?  If you don't feel comfortable doing that, you are more than welcome to give her my info.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Hey FG!  Hows everything going? 
dont tell me its super warm and sunny there!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

I'm not sure if she can do labels, but her number is 817-265-4246.  It's a metro number.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Houston weather...see attached!  That was from 5 sec. ago. hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

Atherjen,,,,,,thanks for stopping by my journal babe.   It is super beautiful here today.  I think it's in the high 60's.   

Thanks J, I'm going to give her a call.  What is her name?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

Awwwww, I so need to be in that pool girl!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

me too!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Bonnie!  She'll talk your ears off.  Tell her I sent you.  I have to call her soon as I am going to be needing a very plain suit for that bodybuilding show.  She can make yours for you if you want her too.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

WHOSE POOL IS THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  OMG Id be in heaven! never seen one in real life like that before!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

really? we need to get you out of tat frozen tundra you call home, Jen....
Wait till you get to Flroida!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

No doubt....jen you gotta come to Texas girl!!   You'd be right at home.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

I wonder if I have any pics of my pool.....let me run upstairs and see really quick....be right back


----------



## atherjen (Feb 21, 2004)

Im calling my sis and telling her to go buy some groceries, Im moving in!  
(maybe after all the winter freakin heavy storms leave!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

ooohh....you've got a pool?? we'll be over! Party at fg's house!
this is to be either pre-ceeded or pro-ceeded by BF & Fade's pool party!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Im calling my sis and telling her to go buy some groceries, Im moving in!
> (maybe after all the winter freakin heavy storms leave!!)


did u go out and make your snow angels yet?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

LOL, Jen.  You can come visit whenever you like.  Fit is staying at on of our complexes in May, its a really neat property too!

Oh...Florida pools are the bomb!   I love the beaches there.  I think Craig will be moving us to Orlando after he finishes school.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

I can't find any of my pool pictures.   I'll have to get my hubby to take some for me.   I found a video, but not any still pics.   I'll get some though.

Yep, we usually have about 2 - 3 pool parties here each summer.   It's really cool because we have a waterfall and a huge grill out there that we cook hamburgers and chicken and stuff on.  It's pretty awesome.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

I better get this house cleaned up now.   It's so disgusting, I haven't done anything all week.

Hope you all have a great day.  I'm sure I'll be on later on today again.


----------



## Jill (Feb 21, 2004)

All you texas ladies, you are so lucky to live where theres beautiful weather!!! Can I come live with either of ya??? I love 'real' tans-i have to rely on the stupid indoor beds!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Mmmmmm...Fake n bake!  LOL

I usually do that because I don't have much time off to lay out at the pool.  I love being at the beach so working all the time sucks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

Okay, back now.  I got the floors vaccumed and the laundry done and the kitchen cleaned.  I really need to clean the bathrooms now, but instead, I'm sitting on my ass-ets......  LOL

I have to lay in the beds at the gym too.  It's still a little too cold to lay outside by the pool, but as soon as it gets warmer, that's where I'm gonna be every freakin' weekend.  
Plus, I don't mind being in the tanning beds, after all -- it was free!!!  My trainers are awesome!

Okay, who's coming to Texas for my pool party??

Hey J, are you going to go to the O this year in Vegas?  I think Burner and Kristen are going and I think I'm going to go too.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

oohh me! me...ME!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 21, 2004)

Too far out for me to plan that...But we have a property in Vegas that has a corp.  So if we did go, we would stay at the property, then rent a car.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

same here!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay it's Sunday 2-22 

I'm headed to the gym.  I need to do some extra cardio.   If I've got a goal to be lean and mean by the Summer, I'm gonna have to get jiggy with the cardio.

Then in late Summer I can work on cleaning up my diet and tightening everything up.

Okay, gotta get the boys to get their shoes on and get to the gym.

I'll be back on after I get back.  Hope everyone is having a great Sunday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Allright, I didn't quite make it to the gym.....actually, I did get to the gym, but I have the boys with me and I forgot that the kids club at the gym doesn't open until 12 on Sundays.   

Oh well, I came back to the house and did 20 minutes on our stairmaster here.

Meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, 3 slices of turkey all scrambled together, 1 fishoil gelcap, 1 cup green tea.
Meal 2:  Perfect Rx Protein shake.
Meal 3:  Not really a meal, but I had 1 tspn. natty pb and a cup of black tea
Meal 4:  1 cup brown rice and grilled chicken (left over from last night)

My oldest son wants to have Pizza...... I want pizza too.  But I can't have it.  I'll settle for smelling it, does that work??


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

when y'all gonna go riding and hit the hills? That would be a good workout..sort of..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

We actually took the boys out riding yesterday.   We have an empty field by our house (next to an Outback Steakhouse).  It was fun!  I got some new pictures, but the hubby didn't download them yesterday and he's working today.   Gonna have to get those downloaded tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

don't you have a bike? ATV to go scoot around with them?

Are they jumping yet? Get them on a track get some lessons..and in a few years..could be slammin' at the X-Treme Games! Become rich, famous, and give their parents a nice retirement living....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nope, I don't have a bike.  I don't think I want one either.  I don't mind the boys and Brad going riding, I ride w/ Brad when we go the fields and then I just sit around and take videos and pictures.  

Yeah, their jumping now.  Donnie, my oldest is even getting to wear he stands up before and on the jump.  I'm really proud of him.  He's doing so good.  Brad is a great teacher too.  He's been riding since he was 4


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Fit....No licking the pizza crust.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

outstanding! Not even an ATV? (has four wheels) to ust ride around and have fun on?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

here is a pic of me a few years ago...never good enough to race...just liked to ride, jump..go fast..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Damn.....can I take just a tiny bite?? 




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Fit....No licking the pizza crust.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

That's a wonderful pic Burner.....I'll upload one of Donnie when we get them on the computer


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks! I miss it. Kinda funny, Mom was ahppy to see that bike go, Kristen was happy that I sold the sport bike


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Nothing against your loverly Kristen....but I think it's just crazy.  I love that Brad has the bike and the muscle cars.  I think it's pretty fun too.  And to tell you the truth, I love the alone time.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

well, she was a bit upset that I sold it..before I gave her a ride on it. (I sold it after we met, but before we started dating)
naw..it wasn't the bike..it was the fact that I rode it hard in the mountains.....(read fast)

I may get another one in the future.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Ahhhh, gotch'ya....

(I read fast)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

ha!
how's the weather there today? I think I am going to go to the BX for a little while to get outta here, and to get some sinus meds or something..looks decent outside. Looked out the windows of the stair case on my way to heat up food earlier, saw two geese pecking away at some snow.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Fit.....not even a small bite.  LOL

Umm...I have a confession...Craig would eat pizza when I was dieting, I would eat two tiny pieces of the crust.  hehe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

dip the crust in honey? very yummy!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 22, 2004)

Umm...Honey is not on our diets.  TEASE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I had to have just a tiny bite.  I took a piece about 1 inch big off of the end......ah, it was very yummy.   But no more!  That was the worse thing I've had all day.   No more either!

I will have some brown rice and chicken later on.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Yeah Burner.....you big tease!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

well...you ARE married..

brown rice? You can eat that shiat? I have to douse mine with soy sauce.
So, I just eat white rice. From what I have been told (by knowledgable competitive bb'er)
that there isn't anything bad with white rice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

HONEY mmmmm 

bad girl for eating pizza  lol oh btw hi!!!  hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I know, I was a bad girl, but at least it was just a piece 1 inch big and not the whole slice....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

I love Brown rice.  I made the brown rice recipe from Donescobar in the recipes section....you should try that, it was soooooo yuuummmmyyyy




> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> brown rice? You can eat that shiat?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

naw...will stick with good ol white rice, thanks!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey Burner, there's new info about my tshirts in that thread in the Open Chat section.....go check it out


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

okie dokie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

02/23/04 Monday
Today was chest and triceps day.  I don't have my log with me so I can't tell you what all we did, just know it was hard and heavy

Meal 1: while getting dressed, Perfect Rx Shake
9:00am:  Green tea (throat is hurting and I think I'm losing my voice)  I will probably go home early.

More later, I hope everyone is having a good Monday.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm at home munchin' on crackers and soup.  Not the best lunch, but I just don't feel like having chicken and salad.

Why is it that when we feel bad, soup and crackers are what we reach for?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

The bottom just fell outta the sky here!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey FG!

Does your boss travel Internationally???  If so, she could be in violation of U.S. Export Regulations by taking that Blackberry out of the country!!!

hehehe, let me know


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

Are you serious Butterfly?   

Yes, she travels out of the country ---  A LOT!!

As a matter of fact, she went on a biking trip in Prague last summer and some other people that she went with had their BlackBerries with them too.

Why would there be a violation?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 23, 2004)

I wonder if when she goes out of the country next time, I could report her???????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

02/24/04 Tuesday
I'M PLAYING HOOKIE TODAY!!   

Actually, my throat is still hurting.  I'm sitting here having some hot tea with honey right now.

I think I might go to the gym later or maybe just tan.  If I didn't have a sore throat and headache, I'd probably be okay!

Anyway, nothing to eat yet, gonna go workout first, then I'll eat.  Meals are all jacked up today because I slept late.  I will try to have more protein today than anything.

*oh yeah* -- I did 40 minutes cardio this morning when I finally got my lazy booty outta bed.

*Meal 1:*  oatmeal with a few blueberries and raspberries in it.  1 fishoil gelcap.  (Actually that was pretty good, I think I might have just a little more.)
**Need to take my medicine and I guess call the doctor too**. 
*Meal 2:*  tuna sandwich on sugar free, whole wheat bread, 1 fishoil gelcap, chai tea to drink.  Yes I'm drinking a lot of hot tea, hope it doesn't hurt anything, but it really feels good on my throat.
*Meal 3 or/ snack - 4:30:* 1/2 turkey patty leftover from last nights' dinner. Drinking water, I think I've had enough of the tea for now.
*Meal 4:* grilled chicken, green beans, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.  Man, dinner was good.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey!! Hope you feel better soon    Your journal looks great


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks nc....I'm trying to figure out a more stable diet though.  Although I think I'm eating good, I know I can clean it up.  I'm gonna have to ask Victor to work with me and give me some sort of diet to follow.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Fit..aren't you some time off from doing your show?  Just try kicking bad habits now, compared to trying to kick them when your 16 weeks out, etc...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, the show isn't until October.   But Im worried that if I don't work harder on my diet now, by Summer, I won't have lost enought body fat in time to get harder and cut by the Fall.

Am I a dork?  This is the first time for me, do I have no idea what I'm talking about?????


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 24, 2004)

I think it's a great plan FG.  Get down to where it will be easy to cut ... 
You have set quite a goal to compete so this year will be a real test - it looks as though you're gonna be able to do what you set out to do.  I do agree with you that if you can clean up your diet even more, you'll be much better off come the summer months when you start to dial in on your comp.

Good luck and keep hammering the weights.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 24, 2004)

HEY Girlie~ Have fun playing hookie today-- I hope you start feeling better!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

Fit...If I can go from 18% or so down to 8.5 to 9% in 16 weeks you can do it too!   Just butt loads of friggin cardio.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Why would there be a violation?


Blackberry's use Encryption.  Encryption technology is controlled by the U.S. Export Regulations usually under the jurisdiction of the Commerce Department.  If you want to ship or handcarry an encryption item out of the U.S. you have to either apply for a License from the Commerce Department OR qualify for a License Exception.

There is a License Exception called ENC that can be used but you must have permission from the Commerce Department to do so.  Anyone in the U.S. that sells Encryption products internationally (i.e. Microsoft, Adobe, etc.) must submit a Request for an Encryption Review to the Commerce Department.  If the product is approved, then anyone that purchases that product is entitled to use the ENC Exception.

Blackberry's are manufactured by RIM Ltd. and they have not completed this review process.  Therefore, the Blackberry is not entitled to use ENC.

However, there is another Exception called BAG that can used.

§740.14 BAGGAGE (BAG)
Individuals leaving the United States may export or reexport any of the following commodities or software for personal use of the individuals or members of their immediate families traveling with them to any destination or series of destinations. Individuals leaving the United States temporarily (i.e., traveling) must bring back items exported and reexported under this License Exception unless they consume the items abroad or are otherwise authorized to dispose of them under the EAR.

4) Tools of trade. Usual and reasonable kinds and quantities of tools, instruments, or equipment and their containers for use in the trade, occupation, employment, vocation, or hobby of the traveler or members of the household being moved.  

She cannot take the Blackberry to any country on Country Group D:1
http://w3.access.gpo.gov/bis/ear/pdf/740spir.pdf

The real violation comes from her not documenting the Export.  Also, failing to report a violation is a violation in itself.  Also, Export records must be kept for a minimum of 5 yrs.

Granted, it's not a huge violation, but it might be fun for you to scare her a bit   People go to jail and pay huge fines for violations, seriously.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks for the information Butterfly.  WOW!!!   I had no idea it was so serious.    I'm gonna go back in just a sec and take a look at the list of countries to see what's there.  

_And let's say one did report some sort of violation..._  Just to whom might one make such a report to???

Stacey, thanks for the well wishes sweetie.  I actually am not feeling that great.  My left ear still feels really weird and the whole left side of my head feels just --- off somehow.  I kinda feel a little dizzy too......


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> She cannot take the Blackberry to any country on Country Group D:1
> http://w3.access.gpo.gov/bis/ear/pdf/740spir.pdf





DAMN....none of the countries she visits are on that list!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

I know you're right Jodie, but you know how we women are....we freak out over our bodies and obsess......it's just how we are!  I just want to do everything right you know?


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> _And let's say one did report some sort of violation..._  Just to whom might one make such a report to???


https://www.bis.doc.gov/forms/eeleadsntips.html


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Making some boiled eggs right now, about to have a tuna fish sandwich -- yes it's whole wheat, sugar free bread.  I think it's Nature's Own or Nature's Way brand.,....don't know, will look!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

Allright, allright.......I ate ALL of the tuna.

I guess I was hungry


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 24, 2004)

The whole can?  hehe

They aren't very big cans....Or was it the JUMBO can?

Bread.....I want some!!!  hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

It was actually those no drain packets.....and yep, the big one


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know what's for dinner tonight.  I have some chicken setting out, but hubby isn't home yet and I don't know what time he will be home.....he's working on the car a little I'm sure.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

02/25/04
Happy Ash Wednesday to everyone!!   Is anyone going to see The Passion of The Christ?  I want to go see it, I think we might go this weekend.

Today I went to the gym, even though I wasn't feeling 100%.  I feel a little weak.  But we did back and biceps this morning.  Actually felt really good while we were working out though.

*Meal 1:* 1 cup oatmeal with blueberries and raspberries in it, and black coffee, 1 fishoil gelcap.
*Meal 2:* turkey, lettuce, tomato, cucumber and sprouts on 9 Grain bagel, diet coke, 1 fishoil gelcap.


**I brought some turkey, a Perfect Rx shake, some egg whites and I have more oatmeal if I need it.**

I don't know how long I will be at the office today, but long enough to get a couple of things done probably.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

how do you find your strength in the morning?  Do you feel like you can lift as well as after having something to eat?  Or, do you eat before you go to the gym?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

I have never been able to eat before going to the gym.  I don't know why, but it makes me nausious.   I do take my Zantrex 3 before going though.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

u allergic to the gym?

hiya FG! Happy 'hump day!"


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I have never been able to eat before going to the gym.  I don't know why, but it makes me nautious.   I do take my Zantrex 3 before going though.


How long have you been taking Zantrex 3 for? ANy noticible reults? I saw it at GNC the other day, and it was really expensive! your thoughts would be great!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 02/25/04
> Happy Ash Wednesday to everyone!!   Is anyone going to see The Passion of The Christ?  I want to go see it, I think we might go this weekend.


I definitely want to see this movie!!!

Our Pastor says that due to the graphic violence that parents should see the movie first before deciding whether to take kids 16 and under to see it.  It'll be out on DVD in 6 mos so it's not like the kids can't see it later when they are older.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey Jill, I've only been taking the Zantrex 3 for about 3 weeks I guess....I really like it.  I've noticed really good loss of bf with it.  It gives me a great boost in the gym and I don't notice any jitters or anything.  I really like it.  

If you go to www.nutritiondeals.com you can get it cheaper.  I think I paid only $29 for it there.




> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How long have you been taking Zantrex 3 for? ANy noticible reults? I saw it at GNC the other day, and it was really expensive! your thoughts would be great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh yeah Jill.....you know, one other thing about the results I've ]gotten with the Zantrex.   I think I've lost mostly in a couple of my trouble areas like my lower back, my hips and some in my lower abs.   My results may not be typical and may not happen to everyone, but I know what I've done and of course - my diet and workouts help   a lot


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks! Id probably be better off buying it in a store here-even if i pay more. With exchange and duty here in canada, Id probably pay close to 100 online! I think its $80 in store here.?


----------



## Jill (Feb 25, 2004)

How many times/pills do you take a day?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 25, 2004)

I could send you bottles of the ones returned.  Craig usually brings them home.


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 25, 2004)

I had heard that the Zantrex is pretty much just huge amounts of caffeine.  (bet that's wrong)  What else is in it?  Thanks ladies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

OMG     $80???  That's just crazy!!!   Woooooo -- Jodie, if you can send her some that would be awesome, I'll take some too!!  

02/26/04 Thursday
Did Cardio this morning along with some ham curls...just two sets, I kinda felt like I needed to loosen them up a little.

Meal 1:  Protein shake after workout, 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 2:  Oatmeal with blueberries and raspberries in it, 1 c. black coffee then water to drink.
Meal 3:  CHIPOTLE    (black beans, chicken, lettuce) water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
Meal 4:  grilled steak, sweet potato, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
Meal 5:  1/2 protein shake (Perfect Rx) with blueberries mixed up in it.

Hope all of my peeps are great today.....1 more day!!!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Have you told your boss about her violation yet???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

NOPE!!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 26, 2004)

80$ Jill????????? we sell it for 54.99!!!!  

things are looking great FG!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

Awww, thanks a bunch Jen.   I'm working so hard!   I'm actually feeling pretty great today though after catching up on some much needed sleep over the past three days, for all I know, that's what's been wrong with me!!!

I'm bored today though as there isn't much happening in my office and my boss is skiing in Colorado before leaving to go to LA tonight....so, I'm contemplating leaving early!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

Wanted to come in and say Hi to my very good Friend

You are doing wonderful honeybun!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

Oh Stacey.....    sorry I missed you sweetie.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm Here!!  wasssssssssssssup


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 26, 2004)

My thoughts: (okay, I think I'm NT now)

Okay -- I have to share my good news!!!

I was searching in my closet for something to wear tomorrow and getting my stuff ready to go to the gym in the morning - and.....

I pulled out a skirt I haven't been able to wear since last Summer and it fits!!  Not only does it fit    but I look so thin and I look so great in it!   

I couldn't be prouder and I can't wait to show Victor tomorrow.

Even if I don't get to where I think I need/should be by the Summer this year, I will never fault myself for how far I have come and I will NEVER, EVER again say "it's too hard, or I can't do it".

This is my dedication to myself!


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 26, 2004)

that is sooo great!

that is how i felt when i wore these white pants which i bought cuz they were on sale but they were too tight at the time i bought them lol

I dont dare try them on now tho


----------



## Jill (Feb 26, 2004)

Way to go fitgirl! I have these pants I try on from time to time to check my progress. Thats def how you know-by the way your clothes fit! Keep up the hard work!


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 26, 2004)

woohooooooooooooooo.  your doing awesome!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

Ohhhh, thank you, thank you everyone!!!

I am so happy!!

02/27/04 FRIDAY

Well, I didn't work out this morning.  Victor called me at 5:30 this morning and wanted to reschedule to tomorrow at 11:00.  I said this was okay, because I was really tired and it worked out well for me.

*Meal 1:*  Oatmeal with blackberries and raspberries in it, 1 Grande Soy Latte (my first one in about 5 weeks)

Meals today are not planned out.  I do not know what all I will eat today and I'm supposed to meet a friend of mine for lunch today.   I will post everything as I eat it though.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Congrads on the progress girl!! Your doing AWESOME!!!  keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

I get a new phone today, one of those with the cameras on it.  It will be easier for me to take pictures now!!!   WOOOO HOOOO......


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Way to go fitgirl! I have these pants I try on from time to time to check my progress. Thats def how you know-by the way your clothes fit! Keep up the hard work!



ahhh ... young Jill has learned the true meaning of fitness success ... once a devoted _scale_ user has now seen the light. 

*That was a great thought of the day Fit!*


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Yeah FG!!!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

ohhh I bet that Soy Latte was So yummy! I am So proud of you for not having one In 5 WEEKS!! You rock! 

CONGRATS ON THE SKIRT!! GIRL YOU ARE DOING SOOOOO AWESOME!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 28, 2004)

02/28/04 Saturday

slept in a little late this morning and then had an 11:00 appt. with Vic at the gym.....It was legs day!

Vic wrote everything down, so I don't know what all the weights were, we did leg press, squats, quarters, leg extensions, adductors and ham curls.  Then he had me walk on the treadmill for 3 minutes and then some walking lunges on the treadmill.

Meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled with some turkey, 4 blueberries, 2 blackberries, 1 slice whole wheat (sugar free) toast, 1 fishoil gelcap, water to drink.   
******I'm still hungry******
That's a lot of food up there, I probably shouldn't eat anything else and let this settle, but c'mon -- it's 1:00 pm and that was my first meal.....
Meal 2: tuna fish sandwich and water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.


Hope everyone is doing great and having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 29, 2004)

So glad we could get on tonight!!!!  I tried earlier, but no go.

Oh well.   

Today is Sunday, yes I worked out this morning -- cardio only --

Meals have been good today, except for tonight's dinner when hubby wanted to have Chinese.   I decided I would have beef and broccoli w/ steamed rice and be good......nooooo, it did not sit well with me at all!!!   Almost as soon as I'd eaten, it went.

Not good...now I guess I'm going to have to go make a shake!!! Oh well, at least it's not an ice cream shake, it could be worse I guess.

Legs was yesterday, don't know what Vic has in store for me tomorrow!!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 29, 2004)

chinese ALWAYS makes me sick. Im really allergic to MSG, and its loaded with it. you never really know what your getting in those places anyways. lol 

I couldnt get on today either. I think the server was down 
how is the weather down there today?


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 29, 2004)

I think the server has been down most of the day.  I would die for some chinese!!!!!!!!  Or bread, or steak or anything yummy.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

HEY FG!! I hope you have a wonderful day today!!! 

I tried getting on yesterday at my moms too-- a couple of times, and I couldn't 

Chinese makes me sick too. Plus your body is used to you eating healthy!! 

Take care


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

03/01/04
Good morning peeps!!   Stacey, two more days till my anniversary, 9 more for you!!!  YEAH!!!
We love our hubbys!!

Today was chest and triceps day...it was really good.  I liked the new flys we did.

Oh BTW, the show is the NPC on October 1-2.

Meal 1:  Lean Body shake (chocolate flavor with one scoop of natty pb.) 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 2:  1/2 c. oats w/ 1 Splenda in it.  Water to drink.
**2 Zantrex 3 capsules before lunch**
Meal 3:  chicken and beef slices with grilled zucchini and onions, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 2 glutamine capsules -- I'm excited I got some glutamine this morning and have started taking it now too.
Meal 4:  3 egg whites (hard boiled)
Meal 5:  grilled turkey medallions, green peas, 1 fishoil gelcap, 2 glutamine capsules, water to drink.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 1, 2004)

YEAH Two days for you!!! Thats great!!! Do you guys have plans??

I can't believe I have been married for 2 years!! How many for you guys?? I can't remember--but for some reason thought it was two also. ?

We have no plans- but I know we will go out to eat!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

Stacey, it will be three years for us.   I can't believe it is two years for you guys already.

Hope you are doing great today!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

got more info on the comp in Oct.   It is the NPC Heart of Texas.  It is in Plano on Oct. 1 and 2.   I actually talked to Prince Harrison this afternoon.  He said, and I knew this, I am still quite some time out, but soon, he wants me (and my trainer) to come over to his place and look at pics, suits, rules and regs and other stuff!!!

I'll see how Victor feels about it, maybe sometime in the summer.

I'm hungry now, gotta go prepare something to cook.  Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Fit...here are some of the pics form that show last year.
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts/prsm.dll?EventFrame?event=03HU000S


Was this site down all day today???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Shit....I just looked...they aren't there.  Oh crap.  Hmmmm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

Weellll, I think I've got that first girl in the one piece black suit beat right now...

Ummm, is the girl with the long blond hair in the pink suit Rupaul??

Thanks for sending those to me Jodie.....WOW!!!! I don't know what to look like actually.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Check out the latest pic in my photo gallery.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Which page is the one in pink Fit??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok...I know who your talking about.  she was in the show I was in a few weeks earlier.  She's a trainer at one of the 24 hr fitness's up there somewhere.  She's WAY tall and has that comhither look to her.   I would say she has a bad choice of lipstick color, washes her out.  She has some killer ass legs!
http://www.photoreflect.com/scripts...hoto=03HU000S020138&start=0&album=0&adjust=-1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Which page is the one in pink Fit??




I think second page


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

03/02/04 Tuesday
No cardio this morning, I really felt like sleeping in, so I did.  I plan to do my cardio this afternoon after work as I plan to leave early since I got here at 7am this morning.   Had to come in early to get on the phone with Microsoft....got an issue with Outlook.

Meal 1: 1 Soy Latte (took my Zantrex 3 with my coffee), 1 c. oatmeal w/ blueberries in it, 1 fishoil gelcap, 2 glutamine gelcaps.
Meal 2: 2 egg whites (hard boiled)
Meal 3: Grilled chicken salad w/ water to drink.
Meal 4: Perfect Rx Protein shake.   
Ended up doing 25 minutes of cardio on the Precor; 3 sets walking lunges on the treadmill and abs.   1/2 Banana when I got home.
Meal 5:


**I actually got in 5 meals yesterday, I was so proud.  Acutally, meal 4 was just egg whites, but hey, I ate and it was protein!!

I hope all of my peeps are doing great this morning.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Stacey, it will be three years for us.   I can't believe it is two years for you guys already.
> 
> Hope you are doing great today!!


WOW I know you are excited!! I know, I can't believe its been 2 for us.

That is awesome that the guy from your supp store said how awesome you look-- I know that felt great for you!!!

Have a great day!!


and awwwwwwwwww LOOK At Butterfly's belly-- You look sooo great butterfly


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

I love that belly!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

hehe...it must have been no cardio morning everywhere.  We slept in too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

Woo Hoo.....I'll get in another 5 meals today.

Someone tell me if my meals look okay please.  Jodie?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

is today a low carb day for you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

No, not really.....I didn't think of it that way.   This is kinda how I eat every day though


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Dang....I thought I went low with my carbs...do you realize that yours today are way lower than mine today?  And that your fats are low too.

I can't find that website!  I have looked up everything I could think of.  I'll get it tonight when I go to the gym.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Dang....I thought I went low with my carbs...do you realize that yours today are way lower than mine today?  And that your fats are low too.




Is this good or bad???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

I'd add some more in.  Your body will end up slowing way down.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

Fit....this is the same girl I had sent before.  I'm still trying to find her website.....http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/fex_col2.htm


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

Her legs are wicked!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 2, 2004)

She's a real sweet lady.  She's only been competeting maybe 2 yrs.   Those legs came from bleechers and sprints.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 2, 2004)

I WANT THOSE LEGGIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh my gosh.....Wow!!  Her legs...

Okay:
3/3/04 Wednesday
2 Zantrex 3 before workout
Back and Biceps day -- Vic is keeping my workout log

Meal 1:  2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled with turkey in it, 1 tsp of natty pb, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
Snack:  small handfull of almonds, diet Snapple
Meal 2: (Adkins) spinach and grilled chicken salad -- from Subway, rest of my diet snapple to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
Meal 3: grilled tilapia, grilled asparus and carrots, 1 glass of wine, 2 glasses of Dom Perignon, 2 glasses of water and 2 bites of chocolate cake that was on the house.......

Oh yeah, weigh in and  measurements will be taken again on Friday.
Hope you all have a wonderful day today.....more later as I log my food.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

I've past my time limit to edit messages    so I'll just tell you what I had to eat last night for Meal 5 -- tuna fish sandwhich on Sugar Free W/W bread and green peas, water to drink.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Alright.....so I had 1 Starburst 

is that so bad?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

OMG...your gonna die!!!!  you'll be fine!  was it a yellow one?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yes doctor it was a yellow one.......

How long do I have?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Fit....this is the same girl I had sent before.  I'm still trying to find her website.....http://www.healthandfitnessmag.com/fex_col2.htm



I SAW THAT Girl in the last health&fitness magaznie---She is a big inspiration!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! She is one of the reasons I think I can change my body!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

See, it was a cold and rainy day in Dallas.   I heard yelling coming from our kitchen     So I went in oh so slowly to investigate...and there it was, that yellow Starburst - beconing to me...._eat me.....eat me....._.   I replied, "I'll die if I eat you".  But still the yelling continued, _eat me....eat me....._.   So, I did.  I ate it.  Almost as if it unwrapped itself and jumped into my mouth.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

yummmmy STARBURST!!! I LOVE THEM- but pink is my favorite!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

I'm so excited!!!!    We are going to this wonderful seafood restaurant tonight for our anniversary.....I'm having something so good...._but healthy_


----------



## Stacey (Mar 3, 2004)

Oh today is your anniversary?? I thought it was tomorrow???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep, it's today!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Eat bad on your anniversary!!!  I would.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 3, 2004)

Happy Anniversary girl!!    :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hmmm...maybe that is why she didn't answer her cell....she is eatting bad.  more starburst candies!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 3, 2004)

Yep, that's why.....but I didn't do too bad........go see, I updated my log


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 3, 2004)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm...choc cake


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

mmmmm girl, that choc cake was so good and it went so well with the Dom!!!!   The hubby was so surprised that I took out bottle of Dom (from our wedding) up to the restaurant and had them chill it for us.    They were so nice to us.  They had special menus printed up for us that had 
"Happy Anniversary on it with our names"

But the cake was SO RICH.....I only took 2 bites of it, not to mention I knew I would have to work it off this morning!

*03/04/04 Thursday*
2 Zantex 3 before workout
20 minutes on Precor Cross Training 2 Program, Level 5 intensity
20 minutes on the bike
then tanning.
*Meal 1:* Protein Shake (choc w/ 1 scoop nat pb)
1 fishoil gelcap, 4 Glutamine capsules.
*Meal 2:* 2 scrambled eggs, 2 slices of turkey backon, 1 Snapple Green Tea
*Meal 3:* 1/2 grilled chicken & wild field greens salad, 1/2 c. french onion soup, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
*Meal 4:* raw almonds, water adn 1 rice cake w/ nat pb on it.
*Meal 5:* about 8 slices of turkey breast (deli meat) and some soup broth w/ green beans and carrots and celery in it. 1 fishoil gelcap and 4 glutamine capsules.

I'm boiling some eggs right now, I'm a little hungry and I need some for tomorrow anyway.

I'm really tired too, so I think I'm gonna go to bed early.  Work out tomorrow will probably be.....uuummm, don't know -- shoulders???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey girlie! Happy (Late) anniversary!! Your dinner sounds YUMMY!! And you did do good!  

Have a great day!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

Good morning chickies!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

Morning Jodie


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Hope you had a great anniversary!!!  How long you been married???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Been married only 3 years.....it was so good and we had a great time.  Went to look at a car wash after dinner, we might try to buy it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

ohhh a car wash would be a great investment--Matt & I talked about doing that last year..but didn't have enough $$~ 

NEATO!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

You know Stacey, you could get a Small Business loan, that's what Brad and I are going to do if we decide to buy it.   However, it doesn't hurt that Brad already owns a self serve car wash manufacturing and distribution company.....not only that but his equipment is in the was that we're looking at......we may be able to go directly to the seller and get a better deal.  Right now, the seller has it with an agent and the agent is asking $650,000.00


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

so Brad is self-employed?  That's very cool.  I wish I had some kind of skill to make that happen.  BTW ... happy anniversary.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You know Stacey, you could get a Small Business loan, that's what Brad and I are going to do if we decide to buy it.   However, it doesn't hurt that Brad already owns a self serve car wash manufacturing and distribution company.....not only that but his equipment is in the was that we're looking at......we may be able to go directly to the seller and get a better deal.  Right now, the seller has it with an agent and the agent is asking $650,000.00



WoW $650,000!!! Good Luck girliepooh!! Hope you guys get it!! :0

I want to buy a tanning place that is about to be forsale. The owner just opened another one, and she can't handle two places b/c of marriage issues. So she asked me about it. I reallllly want to do it!! But can't afford it!  I wouldn't be making much of a profit either (I have wanted to open up a tanning place since I was 16)
It's 100,000 (owner financed) 
and then another 50,000 down. And about 8 minutes from my home!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

Yeah, actually NT, the company belonged to his dad and mom.  (25 year old company) When his dad dies four years ago, his mom was going to sell the company and Brad and his brother put a bid in and now they own it.

It's been really good to us - that's for sure.   I hope we're able to pass it on to our children.....everyone in the industry has heard of the company and they have a solid reputation 

Thank you for the Happy Anniversay wishes......you're such a doll


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

sTacey, if she can't handle two places, why doesn't she just not sell it and you can manage it for her until you can buy it?


That sounds like it could lead to other opportunities for you down the road girl, I wouldn't let that go.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 4, 2004)

ohhh GREAT IDEA GIRL!!!! Hmmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm about to be outty!!!!

Hope you all have a great night!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

03/05/04 Friday
WOOOO HOOOO

Okay, first and foremost -- we did measurements, weighed in and took BF this morning.

I didn't get the measurements from Vic, I will email him and see if he will give those to me.  
Weight:  126
BF: I'm not telling you how MUCH it is, but I will tell you that I'm down *7%*

*Our next goal:*  To be down another 4% by April 5th.  I think I can do it.

2 Zantrex 3 before workout
Today was legs day
It was so hard and so intense -- I actually let out a SQUEEL at the end of my leg extensions.....one of the other trainers and her set of guys that she works with actually laughed out loud at me.  I had to yell across the room - "Sorry guys"!!  
 

* Meal 1:* Dyma Lean shake after workout, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
* Meal 2:* 2 scrambled eggs w/ turkey, 1/2 c. black coffee -- it is really cold this morning.
* Meal 3:* tuna fish and some egg whites, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap
* Meal 4:* more turkey slices and more water
* Meal 5:* grilled hamburger patty, lettuce, tomato (no buns), side salad and water to drink.   1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine

I hope everyone is doing great on this Friday.  I want it to be 5:00 already!!  I am not in the mood to be here today.


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

Hi fitgirl!  

How is that Dyma lean working out for ya?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

AWESOMEEEEEEEEEEEE Fit!!!  Tammy your doing great!!!  down 7% is kickass chickie!!   You'll be at that other 4% by April with no problem!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thanks everyone!!!!   David, I really like that Dyma Lean.  I think it only has 4 carbs in it and those come from Fiber, and I think it has about 40g Protein.

I think I'm also going to get back on TP's carb rotation.  Today will be a no carb day -- except for the 4grams I've already had in that Dyma Lean shake post workout.

As soon as my assistant gets here, I will have her take a pic of my slimming waist -- I'm so proud!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I would suggest to stick to what is working.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Do you think I shouldn't do it Jodie? 

I really like it when I did it a year ago and TP was helping me.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

If it works give it a try.  You have plenty of room to play with.  I'm the kind of person that thinks if it isn't broke, why fix it.  But that is just me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

I totally agree with that statement.   I do have a lot of time to play with....I am just worried about not being able to lose 4 more % in 30 days.   That 7% is TOTAL from the beginning.....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

You can do that in 4 weeks!   It'll be easy for ya!  Be positive!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm also out of my Zantrex and I think I'm going to try the Diet-Tech from MuscleTech.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Can you take an eca stack?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

LIke what?   Like all three separately or is there something in one pill?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Ephedrine, caffine and aspirin or yohimbine.  It's three different things taken at once.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Can I still get ephedrine??  Where do you get it, what brands do you take?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

bulknutrion.com they have Vasapro Ephedrine, get that and the Yohimbine HCL, It's pretty cheap, probably less than $25.  Craig then gets the no name brand of Stay Awake for the caffine from Wal-mart.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Aaaahhhh.....cool, thanks for the info.  Does it work well?


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

i think it works great...just know that it isnt NEEDED, just helps you get where you want a bit faster.

yohimbe is great for women because it is more specific to the fat kept in the thighs (since they have alpha receptors and yohimbe is an alpha agonist)

ephedra gets that heart rate up like nothing else and is a great beta stimulant for that belly fat...and fat everywhere else!

give it a shot and be cool like us....lol!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

Hey T~ WOW Your down 7%!!! That kicks ass girl!! I'm sooo happy & PROUD of you!!! Holy smokes!!! 

I would stick to what is working girl--you are on a Rollllll~ Why switch it up!! Wait until you are stuck & not losing weight.

Congrats HoneY!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay Cool Hand Craig.....I wanna be cool too!!!


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

Cool hand craig...i like that (that can be my porn name)

when you are cool you can hang out with us...otherwise dont sit at our table during lunch...we wont talk to you!

(sounds like you are doing great...keep up the good work)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

I didn't realize we were back in high school......


----------



## Stacey (Mar 5, 2004)

LMAO!!  
Craig you are full of it today!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> Cool hand craig...i like that (that can be my porn name)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Oh damn....I just noticed that porn thing.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> 
> when you are cool you can hang out with us...otherwise dont sit at our table during lunch...we wont talk to you!




But what if I bring the grilled chicken and veggies???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

He said, "then we will just steal your food and tell you to leave".

Hmm...he's being mean....I'll have to hurt him.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 5, 2004)

hurt me, hurt me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm trying to be nice and you're stealing my food and telling me to leave   

Go ahead Jodie.....punch him in the gut for me.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Don't worry FG, I've got plenty of food for both of us


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you Butterfly......you're so sweet.

Just for that I'm baking you a batch of double chocolate chip cookies


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Mmm.....choc choc chip cookies???  We can hide them from Craig (who is mean) and not share!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

OK!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

ppsssstt.....I posted two pics from this am in my journal on page 13. 

Oh and try that Carb watchers Blue Bunny Yogurt.  Yummy Stuff!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

We are going to dinner tonight with my brother and sister in law.....I'm going to try really, really hard to stay on my no carb!!  EEK!!!!   I sure would love to have a beer


----------



## atherjen (Mar 5, 2004)

where do I get that Carb watchers Blue Bunny Yogurt??  not around here im sure!  
I SWEAR when I come down yonder(hehe) Im going to try a ton of new foods and bring it all back with me. somehow. 

FG, no beer missy!!  maybe have a chicken salad or some grilled meat and salad? 
hope you have a good time!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 5, 2004)

Okay, fine.....no beer!!!   I promise


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thank you Butterfly......you're so sweet.
> 
> Just for that I'm baking you a batch of double chocolate chip cookies


As long as there aren't nuts in them... I'll take two dozen


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 5, 2004)

Jen we got the yogurt at the Walmart food store.  They must have just got the stuff in, it wasn't there last week.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

03/06/04  Saturday

Slept in a little late, woke up, took the kids to McDonald's (man I wanted some Micky D's -- but I didn't get anything except one honkin' wiff when it passed under my nose)

Then went to the gym, did 50 minutes of cardio plus abs.

*Meal 1:* 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg, scrambled with some turkey, 2 slices of w/w sugar free bread w/ sugar free raspberry preserves on it, 1 c. black tea, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
*Meal 2:* 1 tsp. natty pb, 2 large chicken strips (grilled), 1/2c. pasta, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap
*Meal 3:*
*Meal 4:*
*Meal 5:*


I think today is going to be a high carb day.  Since yesterday was legs day and I did a no carb day, I think I need to carb up.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

you did legs on a NO carb day?!?!  my god woman, thats insane!! Id be dead! 

guess what is hooked right on the building at my gym.. McDonalds. right beside it, and u can always smell it.. ewwie. 
whats worse is the smell of the bakery factory walking home!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

Yeah, boy did I eat a LOT of protein though!!


OH Jen, and if that's not enough - last night on the way home from dinner, the hubby decided to stop because he wanted ice cream.....and not just ice cream....he got Rocky Road.....my favorite flavor


----------



## atherjen (Mar 6, 2004)

omg!!!  what a meanie!! that kind is like YUMM!!  
he shouldnt tease you like that!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 6, 2004)

I know.....needless to say -- He's cut off!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

03/07/04 Sunday 
Woke up early - went to get the kids Mickey D's.....that's what they wanted for Bfast.  Then went to the gym.

Did 50 minutes of cardio.  Was going to tan, but after my workout, I was way toooo hungry, so I just came home.
Meal 1: 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled w/ turkey, 2 slices sugar free w/w toast w/ sugar free preserves, 1 cup coffee, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine.
Meal 2:  chicken nachos -- blue corn chips, canned chicken, low fat cheese, w/ salsa, water to drink.
Meal 3:  grilled steak, grilled pineapple and zucchini, side salad, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
Meal 4:  Perfect Rx shake w/ 1 scoop natty pb before bed.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

wow its still early down yonder eh! 

50 mins of cardio!  way to go woman!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Haha, your hubbie is a meanie, nice punishment!!! 

Next time he better get like fish flavored ice cream eww  lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay....that was just grose!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Okay, it is definitely nap time now!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

the thought of fish ice cream made u sleepy?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 7, 2004)

My son made us get him Krispy Kremes this am for breakfast after Craig and I had done cardio.  then lastnight he had McD's.  Not to mention the cinnamon bun thing he had at the rodeo with that white gooey icing on it.  He thought it would be "fun" to eat it in front of me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 7, 2004)

hey i dont know if you already posted them

but fitgirl
are you gonna put up some pics of your comp body?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah, let me lose my extra 4% and I'll put some up.......of course I will.

I think Vic said we are going to take some pics probably in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I hate the fact that everyone is wanting junk food while I'm dieting down Jodie.

just makes me wanna make a protein shake and wave it under their face and go "mmmmm.....mmmmm.....mmmmm -- don't you want some of this yummy shake!!!""


----------



## atherjen (Mar 7, 2004)

Ill have some of that shake if your sharing!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 7, 2004)

I can share jen....hope you like Perfect Rx....


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 7, 2004)

Is the shake blended w/ pb and ice?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

yeppers......so yummy too!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

03/08/04 Monday

workout today was bi's, tri's *AND* chest!!   
oh it was sooo good though, my arms are still shaking

MEAL 1:  Dyma Lean shake w/ 1 scoop natty pb (post workout)
MEAL 2:  2 egg whites (hardboiled), turkey, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
MEAL 3: protein shake, snack on pretzels (busy at boss' house) 
MEAL 4: grilled steak, sweet potato and green beans, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine
MEAL 5:

Have a 4:00 appt. today with the other trainer to talk about nutrition.  Can't wait to meet with Big Willie Style!  
You guys should see this dude -- he is jakked!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

WOW I am always so impressed when I come in here & check out your journal, but damn girl--you are kicking some major bootie in here!!!!! Keep up the great work! 

have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

Awwww, thank you Stacey.  You're so sweet!!

HOw was your weekend?   Did you ever start yet?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

*Oh yeah*

I took this yesterday!!  Who wants to come hang out in my pool this summer.   I need to do some landscaping first, but......


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

Im in!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

OH yeah, I'm dead serious about the IM calendar......I need 11 more girls,
Send pics to me!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

what kind of pics???  what you talkin about Willis??


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awwww, thank you Stacey.  You're so sweet!!
> 
> HOw was your weekend?   Did you ever start yet?



Hey girl!!  Awwww your pool looks awesome!!
Nope I haven't started yet!! Crazy huh. & we started TTC this weekend! Fun!

Have a great day!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Oh yeah*



> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I took this yesterday!!  Who wants to come hang out in my pool this summer.   I need to do some landscaping first, but......


Unless you wait a year to do this, I'm Out


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

What about your blood work Stacey, did it come back neg?

Jodie....we were talking about the Girls of IM calendar in the Girls Whoring thread over the weekend.  I mentioned how cheap they were to create and you guys should all send me pics and I would create one for us.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

You can come hang out mamma...I had my pregnant sister in law in mine last year and then she was back in it after she had the baby!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

What kind of pics from the ladies are you looking for???


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 8, 2004)

lol fitgirl ur so nuts! cant believe u seriously wanna do that LOL!!!

the hugh heffner thing is getting out of control, im gonna need a nicer robe!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hmmm....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 8, 2004)

Doesn't have to be fitness, doesn't have to be bikini, doesn't even have to be in the gym.....NOW, all of these are preferrable of course, but not necessary!!

These are cheap greeky and we can even put them up side by side (i.e., pic on left, month on right) and post it here.  Of course I wanna do it, I am nuts!!  That's undisputable!!!

I'm September, so the rest of you peeps just gotta pick your month


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

Check your PM Tam


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2004)

I think Sappy sould be December. I can be October-Me and a bunch of candy!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 8, 2004)

I can be Nov...since I am a Nov. baby.  Plus I eat so much dang turkey anyways.   I can find a turkey suit to dress up in.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 8, 2004)

Hey FG~ Yes, my blood work came back negative!! 

I WANT TO BE AUGUST!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

I want a calender!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 8, 2004)

Fit


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

I'll be June.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

03/09/04 Tuesday

Slept in late, no cardio this morning.   I figured since I went to the gym all 7 days last week and yesterday too, that I could sleep in today.  Tomorrow will be a training day w/ Vic.

1 Zantrex before breakfast
Meal 1: Soy latte, 4 bites of a low-fat bb muffin, it was good, but I think it has upset my stomach.... 
Meal 2: brown rice and seared chicken, water to drink.
Meal 3: 2 egg whites and more water to drink.  *** think I've just drank about 6 gallons....   
Meal 4: Turkey taco w/ brown rice.   Actually, I improvised on a taco salad.  Turkey meat, salsa, brown rice and taco seasonings, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules.
Meal 5:

Everyone wish me luck today, I think I'm telling my boss today that I'm giving my notice.  It has gotten to be too much for me to handle and she is getting to be too much of a child again in here old age.   I honestly think her alzhiemers is getting worse and we had a little drama yesterday that was too much...period!  *I'll explain later.*

I'm off to do some work at her house for her - she is still out of town right now, so it is easy for me to do the work.  Well, sort of!!

I'll get back on later this morning probably okay!  Have a great day everyone!!
Fit


----------



## atherjen (Mar 9, 2004)

Its good you listened to your body hun! 7 days straight workouts is crazy!  
how are you liking the Zantrax?
your quiting your job? ? oh golly me. you musy explain later!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey FG!!! Good luck today honey, I think your doing the right thing!!!

Hey That muffin you had this morning--was it from Starbucks? I almost got the low fat blueberry muffin yesterday morning..but didn't know how it would taste?!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah Jen, I really do like the Zantrex.   I think it really works -- of course you couple it with diet and exercise and you're a triple threat to fat!!!   

I will explain later, of course!

Stacey, hi honey, I can't believe you're still online.....the muffin was from STarbucks, but I only had like 4 bites of it, it gave me the ickies in my stomach.   it tasted pretty good though!
I think I'm doing the right thing too honey....I just can't deal with her anymore!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Good luck with your boss!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

Sometimes when you can't deal with them anymore its best to go.  Ya have to do what you feel is right.

Tam....be on the watch for snail mail.  Craig is mailing it today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, you guys are great!!  THanks Jodie, I'll keep an eye out -- you're a doll.

I have never dealt with anyone with Alzhiemers Disease before, and I don't know what to do or think about it.   I just wish everything would go back the way they were a year ago!  I am looking for another job though.   Thanks everyone. 

I'm still lucky that at least my workouts/training/diet is normal.  That's the only normalcy in my life


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmmm - I may try one of those muffins this week.. I have a gift cert there that expires this month!

My grandmother Has Alzhiemers Disease, Its very very hard. Sometimes she doesn't remember I'm married, some days she thinks I still live with her ( I did in college), and some days shes just great!!  It's extremly Hard.

Now, on sunday when I visted her, she was GREAT!!! It was Crazy crazy!!! We talked about me having a baby, and she remembered the conversation when I was leaving the house to, and told me "the next time I see you I hope your pregnant"
SO Cute!

Usually she ask me a question, then a minute later ask me the same thing.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yep, I deal with that sort of thing all the time Stacey.   Yesterday, she called me at the office and told me to do something, by the time I'd gotten to her house (only about a mile away), she'd forgotten and then got all upset, started crying!! and saying how exhausted she was and that she just wanted me to do this one thing.   I couldn't believe my ears!!!

Why is she rushing around trying to get on the mountain to ski if she is so exhausted?????

I just don't get it.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

WOW FG- Thats insane!! How old is she????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

SHe is going to be 66 this year!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

WoW!!  Thats sad she got it so young!!! 

My granny is 84!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

psssst  ... hey there missus Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey NT....following my drama???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 9, 2004)

The last time I went to the dr. office, there was a lady in there getting her arm checked.  She had broke it in the bath...she was telling the people she was with that she broke it doing cartwheels.  Her stories that she was telling her caregivers were so humurous.  She went on how she was out dancing, etc....it was cute to listen too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh my gosh!!!  The stories some of these people will make up is outrageous!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Both my grandmothers had it too.  My dad's mom was the worse though.  She used to carry around a little cassette player and play all her fave music especially big band!!!  We still laugh about that 

Most important thing to realize is that they have absolutely no control over what they think or end up saying... their imaginations just go wild...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

yep ... makes for great reading while "on course" here.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> Most important thing to realize is that they have absolutely no control over what they think or end up saying... their imaginations just go wild...



You are exactly right Butterfly!!! I never ever laugh at my granny or think bad of her. I just keep repeating my stories to her!! 
I'm very greatfull that she still knows who I am when I go there...when that day comes that she doesn't...I will be so sad!

I can see how having a boss with this disease would be very hard.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

That was hard, going to see her and she not knowing who I was   One consulation was that she loved dolls and so when I had Cory she just loved to play with him and shuggle him 

66 is so young to have such bad symptoms, I feel for you FG!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

we all probably have sad stories like that.   My grandmother went from having her own place to not remembering who we were - all within 9 months.  The saddest part was trying to explain to our daughter why her great grandmother didn't know her.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

WOW only 9 months   That's quick!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yeah, that is really quick NT.

It would be really hard, but I think I could handle it better if it were a loved one.   Being that she is my boss, it's just too tough to work with.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 9, 2004)

well in that nine months she had several small strokes with attributed the quickness of everything.

Fit ... I agree, being it's your boss, it's harder to handle/accept than maybe if it was someone close.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think I'm at peace with leaving though.   Even though right now, I don't have a job nor do I have interviews lined up....I don't think it will be tough for me to find one.   And, I have also asked my boss to allow me to stay through the office move.  Our lease is up April 30 and we're moving offices.  I think she will allow me that.  It will allow her at least a warm body to fill the spot while she and the controller look for someone and it will also allow me time to look for and interview jobs.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

So did you tell her your leaving Fg?? (sounds like ya did)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 9, 2004)

Yes, I did tell her.  Actually, I took some time anf formulated a nice diplomatic letter and faxed it to her.  She is in Colorado now and was on the mountain skiing, so she'll probably get it right about now or so and I'm certain I'll hear from her tomorrow morning.

I'll let you know what happened tomorrow.  I could either be without a job, or she'll accept my offer and let me stay through the move.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2004)

03/10/04  Wednesday
Today was back day....got to be one of my favorite days!!

I woke up at 4:45 (started new nutrition plan) ate 2 egg whites, small, tiny, tiny portion of brown rice w/ splenda and cinnamon.  Yummm, but it was the first time ever I'd eaten before my workout.  

Not hungry yet, but about to have some coffee, more later....hope everyone is having a good hump day!

Meal 2:  grilled chicken salad w/ fat free dressing and water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap and 4 glutamine capsules (since I forgot to take them this morning)

Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

Depending on what time I get out of here today, I may try to do some cardio this afternoon....I think I need the stress relief!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Happy hump day to you sweetie!
So did you have a lot of energy while working out, since you had a small meal? Or did you feel yucky b/c you ate?? Details! Whenever I eat dinner, then workout RIGHT after-- I suck--I feel ugggg! 

Hope your boss doesn't flip out on ya
Good Luck!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2004)

I felt kinda bloated and just like I couldn't do much.  The only thing that came out of it, was the fact that I didn't feel like eating afterwards.   

I still haven't eaten anything.  I did just have two cups of coffee though and I'm about to go have lunch with a coworker for her birthday.

I hope she doesn't flip out on me either Stace, the funny thing about it is that I haven't heard from  her yet today.  I know she doesn't know how to react and doesn't know what to say to me about it.  I'll definitely let you what happens once I do hear from her.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Good luck fitgirl!!!

I always like to exercise on an empty stomach so I dont feel


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

if you have the luxury of being able to leave without having something else to fall into right now, that is great.  Hope things workout for you.  We have a friend that is contemplating the same thing ... quitting because of work stress and finding something else to do (school, another job ... etc)


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

She might be in shock or denial Tam.  

Hope your having a great day otherwise.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2004)

I think a little of both Jodie, she called earlier and said "Tammy" in a shocked voice like she didn't expect me to be here.  Then she asked for someone else and said nothing to me.   I can't believe she didn't respond to me.

NT, I really don't have that luxury, but I am a firm believer that the good Lord will provide!  I'm looking as hard as I can and sending out resumes left and right.  But right now, the less stress is more important to me and I can always temp until I find something perm. 

Speaking of which, Jodie, can you see if the Camden property here that I told you about the other day is doing any hiring?  I would certainly appreciate it and having an in might help....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

Let me go look at the job listings....brb


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> NT, I really don't have that luxury, but I am a firm believer that the good Lord will provide!  I'm looking as hard as I can and sending out resumes left and right.  But right now, the less stress is more important to me and I can always temp until I find something perm.



that speaks volume about you ...  ... sometimes people write things and you pass them off as possibly lip service, but I find that statement tells me that you are one very passionate person and only good things will happen with such a positive attitude.  Maybe it's the Texas air as yourself, Jodi, Stacey, Butterfly all have the same kind of positive attitude.  

perhaps this is going to help out with the t-shirt biz ... maybe the man upstairs thinks that you need to go fulltime on that to make things really happen.  First t-shirst, then the full FG line ..


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 10, 2004)

3 properties have Leasing consultant openings:

Camden Centrport----Christie Burnett---817-545-9545 (this is by DFW airport)  I love this property and Christie is awesome to work for!!! I worked here when I lived up there.

Camden Farmer's Market---Hollie Banks---214-651-7300 
this is the new property we have downtown.

Camden Valley Park--Debi Farquhar--972-506-0667 )this is Irving


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> that speaks volume about you ...  ... sometimes people write things and you pass them off as possibly lip service, but I find that statement tells me that you are one very passionate person and only good things will happen with such a positive attitude.  Maybe it's the Texas air as yourself, Jodi, Stacey, Butterfly all have the same kind of positive attitude.
> 
> perhaps this is going to help out with the t-shirt biz ... maybe the man upstairs thinks that you need to go fulltime on that to make things really happen.  First t-shirst, then the full FG line ..




You are just the sweetest person!   I really thank you for saying that.  YOu know, I was just telling my trainer almost this very same thing today.  He said, I know you are very detail oriented and passionate and dedicated, you'll find something.

And you may be right, maybe THE MAN upstairs is leading me down another path.   Whatever that path may be, I know it will be something good for me!

Thanks again NT!

Jodie, thanks for those listings....I'm gonna call as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

I calls'em as I see'm


----------



## Stacey (Mar 10, 2004)

Nt you are sooo right about Fitgirl!!! Thats how I see her also

And thanks to Nt for saying that about myself & the girls!!! You are great!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Happy Thursday! 

Everything okay honey??? Are you at work??


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think she is lost in traffic.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

LOL!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

I think I would be better off if I WERE lost in traffic.   

No, I'm at the office now.  I slept in a little late because I was up all night coughing, sneezing, blowing my nose.....aaarrgggg, I just don't feel good and I think I'm running a fever now!   None the less, I slept in late and then went to the gym and did 35 minutes of cardio and showered and came into the office.   Not here long though.   just had to get a little bit of work done.

Meal 1:  After workout, Nitro-Tech chocolate shake.   
**1:08pm, getting a little hungry**
Meal 2:  Had some soup.  not the best thing I could've had, but I'm not feeling well....these damn allergies!!
Meal 3:  Salmon and steamed veggies, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine.

Hope everyone has a great night.   Talk to you tomorrow.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

THERE you are!!!

John's been sick with all that gunk too   Hope you feel better


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

I sympathize with him.....I think I've taken everything from Niquil to Sudafed to Guiafennesin to mega doses of Vitamin C....It needs to go away, that's all I know.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm all sore from yesterday's back workout.   I was checkin' out my back in the mirror last night before I took my shower and it is looking pretty good.  Nothing like Jodie's, but I can see the makings of a nice back!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

I don't believe you... I need pics


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

ohh honey I hope you get well soon!!!! Sorry your feeling nasty!!!

And great news about your back!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't believe you... I need pics




Okay, I'll see if Brad can take pics for me or when Vic takes pics in a couple of weeks, I'll post those.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I don't believe you... I need pics



 .. me neither.  Prove it


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 11, 2004)

yea!!!!  Pics!

Tam..keep working on that back, it'll come!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm working on it.....pretty hard and heavy.  I think that's what has helped me build what I've built and lose what I've lost.

Many times Vic will have me working w/ a dumbbell or cable (like yesterday) and it was too light, I'll tell him it's too light and he'll add more weight......it's good!!


Oh, wanna hear a funny?  Yesterday after we'd finished working out, I was in the trainers room with Vic and another trainer and his trainee (man) was in there.   Vic was  giving the trainee a little smack and saying, put your feet up, want me to rub them for you....all of that, I told the trainee, you can't have him, he's mine....that trainee said I don't want him, I don't wanna be the one yellin'....(remember me telling you about me being the one yellin' in the gym?)  I said, hey, just cause I can lift more than you, doesn't mean you need to get snippy...."

It was funny, Vic and the other trainer started laughing...


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

That's a cool feeling when you can lift more then a guy


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, I'll see if Brad can take pics for me or when Vic takes pics in a couple of weeks, I'll post those.


But if you wait a few weeks then you'll forget and we won't get any pics


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, I'll get some pics over the weekend maybe and then I'll get Vic to take some later too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 12, 2004)

03/12/04 Friday
TGIF...that's all I gotta say.

Today was leg day and being sick, I was not up for it, but I finished and did two sets of walking lunges w/ dumbbells around the track!

Meal 1: Nitro-Tech chocolate shake [post workout]
Meal 2:  not hungry yet, will eat later, working on second cup of coffee.
Meal 3: Protein shake
Meal 4: grilled tenderloin medallions, grilled shrimp, 1 pina colada, 3 glasses of water -- needless to say, tomorrow I will have to run my ass off in the gym!!!


Supposed to go out with hubby and his best friend tonight, don't know if I will or not....depends on how I'm feeling.   Feeling better than yesterday, but still not perfect.
Hope all my peeps are doing great and have a great weekend planned


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 12, 2004)

If your not feeling well you should stay home.  Or load up on C and Zinc.  LOL

I have to work all weekend.   and next and the one after that.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 12, 2004)

Fit


----------



## Stacey (Mar 12, 2004)

HOPE YOU FEEL BETTER SOON!!!

& you still managed a kickass leg workout-- I admire you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Awww....thanks Stace, you are too good for words!!!

Saturday 3/13/04
Well after sleeping in early and a very short cardio workout (because of a very surprising visit from her NOT SO EXCELLENCY Aunt Flo)
I'm having 2 eggs and a sweet potato and a cup of green tea plus 1 fishoil gelcap and 4 glutamine capsules.
Meal 2:  chicken pieces on chips, nonfat cheese -- nachos


Will do more cardio tomorrow


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm making Tiramisu.....lowfat of course


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

TEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

Nooooo, me tease?   Why you gotta hate?

I use fatfree cottage cheese, fat free sour cream, splenda....ohhhh, I'll make it for you after your show!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

cuzzzzzzzzzzz...I can't have cottage cheese, sour cream, etc...its all the milk stuff.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

ohhhhh, are you lactose intolerant or just not having it?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

no peas, carrots, corn, milk, flour products, processed food stuffs...if its from the inside isles of the food store, other than  chicken boobies, turkey, fish, frozen veggies, sweet potatoes, rice and sugar free pop sicles I am screwed.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

I can eat the stuff...I have no problems with milk stuff, just not on the diet. MMM....a box of corn pops with milk...or sugar smacks with toast........oh hell.  Just give me a loaf of damn white bread and a tub of butter and I would be happy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

chicken boobies?  sugar smacks with toast?  white bread and butter???  

Ooohhh Kaayy.....someone needs a carb or two


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

I'm gonna be the same way when I'm 14, 13 weeks out too......I'm sure


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Nah...I always talk crap about food when doing this.   You should hear me when I walk past something that smells good.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

THat's okay girly....I still love ya


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

yeah, I kinda got the same way last night when we went to a .....

sshhh....

mexican food restaurant.

And the menu read enchiladas and rice and beans and tortillas and quac!   I did good!  Only had grilled sirloin medallions and grilled shrimp


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

Just you wait....LOL  It's bad when you can walk in the food store and taste the foods you can't have just by walking past them.    I can see it now....

Tammy food shopping....drewling in the bread section over a bag of blueberry bagels.  Snifing the bag...thinking, one wouldn't hurt and noone would know!  

Tam...they always know!  LOL


----------



## Jill (Mar 13, 2004)

Dont you ever just wanna say screw the dieting Jodie?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 13, 2004)

That's exactly what the bag of blueberry bagels would say to me too Jodie...

_Tam....they always know!_


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 13, 2004)

screw dieting?  sometimes, but then I like the way I look when I reach where I want to be.  sooo....its the evil necessary.  When ya get old, it isn't easy keeping the weight off.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

girl tell me about the necessary evils!!!  One of those necessary evils crept into my mouth last night at the movie theater.......

not the whole box of necessary evil, just half....BUT, this is why I must leave you now and go to a place called "the gym" to partake of that thing called "cardio"....

It's all good.  I like the way my body looks too after losing weight and bf.

Sunday 3/14/04
Upon waking
35 minutes cardio, and abs

Meal 1: 2 egg whites, 1 whole egg scrambled (no turkey in there this time, I need to get rid of the deli turkey), 1 c. green tea
Meal 2: sweet potato w/ splenda and cinnamon.  I took my fishoil and glutamine w/ this meal because I forgot this morning.
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Did you have buttered popcorn??????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

NO, I did not......I had something called Milk Duds!!!  Is that worse?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Depends....did ya eat the whole box?   LOL

If I get popcorn, I get one of those kid meal things.  Comes with a small amount of popcorn, drink and a sm. bag of candy.  I usually throw the candy away and munch down on the popcorn.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

No, I only ate half..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Oh by the way, I ordered the Lipo 6 this morning.  I will probably have it in 2 to 4 days......I'll let you know what I think


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

MILK DUDS!!  yummmm hehe

how did you make out with the Zantrax, are you all done with that? 
good luck with the Lipo6

is it real warm down yonder today?!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

Yeah, Jen...tomorrow will be my last day on the Zantrex 3.  I liked it, a lot.   I think I used it all through my 7% BF loss.  

The Lipo 6 is supposed to be really good, especially for women!  So, I'm gonna give it a try, see how it works.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 14, 2004)

thats awesom eprogress girlie! 7%bf loss is FANTASTIC!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 14, 2004)

I think it's time for a nap!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 14, 2004)

Nap???  I'm still stuck at work, then have cardio after that.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

Hey girls!! Happy sunday!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 14, 2004)

uhhh man, just read you got your aunt Flo!!!! Sorrrrry! I still haven't gotten mine (last one was JANUARY)

Hope your not having evil cramps!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Monday 3/15/04
I was supposed to meet w/ Vic today at 5:30, someone had to rearrange his schedule this week, so I got moved a little.

Anyway, I was up at 4:45 and then thought I'd lay back down for a minute or two, didn't end up getting up until 6am.....oh well, got to do a little bit of cardio.  It was by far, the worse workout I've had in a really, really long time.   I've gotten used to my Monday mornings consisting of "Victor" and there was no "Victor" this morning......I feel so incomplete!!   

I'm gonna work out with him on Wed. at 5:30 though and then I think we'll be making up today on Saturday...I don't know what time yet though, I forgot to ask.  I'll have to email him.

Meal 1:  Nitro-Tech (post workout)
Meal 2:  2 egg whites (hardboiled) water to drink
Meal 3:  turkey and water (busy and didn't get to eat much.  I had an interview and had to get some stuff done before I left at 1:00.)  I had a Diet Coke on the way to the interview too.
Meal 4:  more turkey when I got home and 1 tspn of nat. pb.  
Meal 5:  Grilled chicken, sweet potato and green peas, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine caps

Oh, I have an interview today at 2pm...so I might not be on much until later this afternoon.  Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey honey!!!! Thats still good that you worked out without Victor!! You must have needed the sleep!!

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey Stacey, how are you this morning?   I didn't get to workout with him this morning.  He had someone at 6:30 and I didn't get there until 6 and we jaw-jakked until 6:15.....I made Tiramisu last night and brought him some this morning, so we talked about that for a min. or two.....anyway, I just did cardio though.  It was okay.

Oh, I'm mailing that stuff to you this morning!   
Loves and hugs
T


----------



## Stacey (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey T
Well, at least you did cardio this morning!! I'm thinking of doing am cardio for the next few weeks. Like maybe till Easter to see what it does for my energy & my body!

Girl, you spent so much money on that stuff...you are going to need it too..you never know.  I can buy some stuff. 
I saw you got Auntie Flo...sorrrry I know thats frustrating!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

I didn't get too much cardio this morning though....I tanned tonight after work though.  I'm gonna do more cardio tomorrow morning and then have my training session on Wednesday.  I can't wait for that either...I NEED IT!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Interview went really well!  One of the other ladies came in and asked to speak to me too, she really liked my resume.....I hope something good comes from it.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 15, 2004)

you better get the job.  hehe

I'm glad it went well.  When will you know for sure??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 15, 2004)

Probably this week sometime


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2004)

so...one more week until pics?? 
cant wait

just make sure you dont wear as much clothes as JLB-jodie
always does.... hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay CAT.....you always come in here asking for pics, but you never come in here just to say hi!!!!  hhhmmmmm......should I grace you with my perky bo**** and my tight bu** or not??

Things that make you go hmmm!!!


Actually, I might go post one in just a bit.  I'm dying to try out this new camera phone that I got!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

03/16/04 Tuesday
No cardio this morning.  My alarm clock did not go off.....I don't know what happened.......anyway!!  *I plan to do my cardio this afternoon after work*

Coffee and 1 Zantrex 3 this morning, not really hungry yet.  Will eat in about 1/2 hour, I'm sure.
Meal 1:  (okay, not really a meal) Grande Soy Latte, 1 Zantrex 3
Meal 2:  1/2 c. oatmeal w/ splenda
Meal 3:  lettuce w/ lean ground beef and salsa on it, w/ a Green tea.
Meal 4:
Meal 5:


Hope everyone is doing fine today.  Oh, I'll try out this camera in a minute and show you guys my waning waist -- I'm so excited.  My usually tight black slacks are a little loose today!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Okay, please excuse the fact that I took this looking through the bathroom mirror AND, I used my camera phone AND, the quality isn't that wonderful, I'm sure.....

BUT -- here is the waist I've been working so hard on achieving.  PS...I'm down 2 more pounds as of yesterday!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh, sorry if it's offensive or funky because my pants are open!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

WOW Girl-!!!! I can see a big improvement!!! you can see a line on your tummy tooo!!!! Girl-- You look GREAT!!! 

I'm glad the job interview went good!! Good Luck!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 16, 2004)

Offensive?  the guys will think it is sexy!  

You're looking great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

AAAhhhhhh, thanks guys, hopefully more pics will come later!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh, sorry if it's offensive or funky because my pants are open!!



NOT AT ALL 

oooh sorry
HI! 

lol i was just asking all the time cuz you sound hot and you have no pics sooo, you know
im guy and all

but from now on i PROMISE to say hi and be gentleman like
(crosses fingers behind back)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> AAAhhhhhh, thanks guys, hopefully more pics will come later!!



Im hopeful


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

OH sound I SOUND hot.....what about the looks dude?  C'mon, gotta give it up for a girl who's working her @ss off everyday


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

oh hon...you look..H.O.T.........'

Keep up the HARD work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks Babs!!  I'm excited about my new changes!  I can't believe I'm finally even just here.

Lots of work to do, lots of cardio to do, lots of eggs and sweet taters to eat!!!

You guys are my inspiration!!  I'm just trying to keep up


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OH sound I SOUND hot.....what about the looks dude?  C'mon, gotta give it up for a girl who's working her @ss off everyday



thats why i said

"not at all"
when you said that you hope you dont offend anybody

i was saying taht b/c
you looked dead sex-ay


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2004)

but ur still wearing to much clothes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thanks Babs!!  I'm excited about my new changes!  I can't believe I'm finally even just here.
> 
> Lots of work to do, lots of cardio to do, lots of eggs and sweet taters to eat!!!
> ...



You're welcome hon.  It's a compliment WELL deserved.

Yams get nasty after a while...yuk


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> thats why i said
> 
> "not at all"
> ...




Awwwww......thanks for feeding my ego!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Enjoy your cardio tonight--while your doing it just Think to yourself how Sexy you look right now, and how you are still improving everyday.

I am so proud of You!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 16, 2004)

OH MY GOSH STACEY    Do you  know how off the charts adorable you are?   You are so sweet to say that honey!!   I'm blushing right now _(oh wait, that might be my niacin....LOL)_

No seriously, you are too good for words girly.

I'm off to do my cardio.  See you guys tomorrow!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

HEY T!!! Aww thanks girl, but I'm just speaking the truth!! I think you are amazing!! And I WANT to be just like you everyday.. You truly are inspiring!!!!

And You deserve everybit of all that 

I can't wait to meet you one day!!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 16, 2004)

Looking good!!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2004)

03/17/04 Wednesday
Happy St. Patty's Day

Today was Chest, Tris and Bis.   It was a good workout...my arms are still shaking.
Meal 1: 1/2 whole grain bagel, 2 slices pineapple, 2 slices honeydew melon, 1 strawberry, 1 cup black coffee, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine caps.
(Okay, I know that is a lot o' carbs, but that's probably pretty much it for me today in the way of carbs.  I think I'll be having more protein today and tonight for dinner too.)
I just had 1 Starbucks Doubleshot!!    Boy was it good too, I'm getting hungry now!
Meal 2: Grilled chicken sandwich, actually...I only ate the chicken, lettuce, tomatoes and pickels, diet Dr. Pepper to drink, and then a glass of cold green tea
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

Hope everyone is doing great today!!!   Have a wonderful day, be back later.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 17, 2004)

You Rock girl!! Your breakfast looks Yummmmmy!!! Hope you enjoyed it.

Thats great your arms are still shaking--- I need a GOOOOOD arm workout- I'm never sore.

Have a great day--


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh, sorry if it's offensive or funky because my pants are open!!



dear Miss Fit ... I wish to extend to you my feeling on your impromptu picture 







WOW!!!!  Holy @#$#@$@#$'ing amazing!  The hard work is definitely paying off!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 17, 2004)

LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2004)

Dear Mr. NT;
I would like to respond to your last correspondence.  I am excited "to no end" to receive your response of:

WOW!!!! Holy @#$#@$@#$'ing amazing!

I think you are the sweetest thing!!!   I'm so glad that you enjoyed the posted picture.
Sincerely yours,
Miss Fit.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 17, 2004)

You're too funny my dear.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 17, 2004)

why thank you sir!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 17, 2004)

HI!
whats up?
i gotta head ache  

how was ur  day?




p.s. anymore pics??? LOL just kidding girl

keep up the good work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

03/18/04 THURSDAY

OMG, today has been super busy.  My boss left this morning to go back to Colorado w/ her granddaughter so I got to her house at 8am and started helping her work on a few flight itineraries before she left.
Meal 1:  Only a Soy Latte
Meal 2:  1/2 handful of walnuts, 1/2 banana
Meal 3:  grilled chicken and steak w/ grilled onions and zucchini at Benihana Grill, water to drink.
Meal 4:
Meal 5:  Going to Kirby's for dinner tonight (hubby's business dinner w/ all of his distributors)  Should be good.  I'm going to be good though, going to have chicken or fish and a veggie.  I'm sure I'll have 1 or 2 glasses of red wine, but then that's going to be it.  I really need to limit myself.  I will have water throughout the whole night.  
I'm about to go shopping on my lunch hour.  I HAVE to get something to wear tonight.   Besides -- my mother in law told me to go shopping on her!!  Am I a lucky girl or what???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

No pics yet CAT.....probably again when I do my weigh in and everything on April 5.

How's your headache?  Are you feeling any better?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

^much better today
thanks for caring...
how are you today?

i was just kidding about pics...im not trying to pressure you or something lol

i'd be satisfied if you never posted anymore again (but i would be very dissapointed  )


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

I'm glad you're feeling better.....don't worry about the pressure to post pics, I don't mind you asking!    

I will post more, I think I might take a couple with my sister in laws and maybe my hubby tonight at the dinner.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 18, 2004)

WOW!!!  You are looking SEEXXYY!!!!

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=583890


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Thank ya momma!!!    I'm working my ass off that's for damn sure......

OOOOO, OOOOO, OOOOO Jodie, everyone else too.   Last night I was in the mirror posing and stuff after my shower _(I'm such a man....)_  and I decided I wanted to measure my biceps.....12 inches.....I need one more inch to get up to you Jodie.   Hmmm, how to do that????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

COOL! Did you go shopping at lunch??

Have fun tonight at dinner!!
I went shopping at lunch today-- but didn't succeed...I'm going again tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Yeah, I did good I think, three shirts and a skirt.   I can't wait to go home and get all gussied up for dinner tonight.  These distributor dinners are always so much fun and there's always a bunch of people to talk to.....now, I just have to decide which one of my 125 pairs of shoes to wear!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> WOW!!!  You are looking SEEXXYY!!!!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=583890



 ... isn't that a great shot! 

I'd love to see Fit hanging with the hubby in a not fitness related pose ... hope you get a chance to take some pics tonight. 

Although, a repeat of that pic without the camera in the middle would be great ... and you should let us see your beaming face of pride because lord knows you've worked very hard since you've come back.  Time to change the IM name to FitnSexy ...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> WOW!!!  You are looking SEEXXYY!!!!
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=583890



AMEN!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thank ya momma!!!    I'm working my ass off that's for damn sure......
> 
> OOOOO, OOOOO, OOOOO Jodie, everyone else too.   Last night I was in the mirror posing and stuff after my shower _(I'm such a man....)_  and I decided I wanted to measure my biceps.....12 inches.....I need one more inch to get up to you Jodie.   Hmmm, how to do that????



JUST DONT GET TO 15!!!
then i'd shoot myself


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Awww NT and CAT, you guys are so wonderful.....I'll be sure to take some pics tonight, that's for sure!  I'll post those tomorrow.

I'll change my IM name to that when  I really am


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

I dunno how my arms got so big.   Guess I ate my popeye spinach.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

lol i remember when i was little and i loved that show
so i tried spinach and it was so horrible...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awww NT and CAT, you guys are so wonderful.....I'll be sure to take some pics tonight, that's for sure!  I'll post those tomorrow.
> 
> I'll change my IM name to that when  I really am



yea yea!
change ur name to....
Sexy-kitten


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 18, 2004)

Jodie, guess what came in today????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Candy?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Donuts?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

Pizza


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 18, 2004)

ummmm....Lipo 6?????????????????????????????? 3 times a day.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 18, 2004)

Have fun tonight darling!!

I can't wait to check my mail when I get home


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie, guess what came in today????


lol...you just say that and dont answer..ha....ha?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

LOL....sorry, right after I wrote that, I had to get in the shower, I was running out of time.....

No, not donuts or candy ------  my Lipo 6 came in.

FRIDAY 03/19/04
YEAH!!!  
Today was my first dose of the Lipo 6.  I liked it, no jitters but I had tons of energy. 
Today I did shoulders on my own, my trainer was not there this morning.  I really hope he's okay - it's not like him to ever miss and he didn't call me.
I'm supposed to see him tomorrow at 9am.  I hope he's there!  It really won't bother me if he isn't, I really need to do some cardio.  I've only done cardio 2x this week so far, so I will probably do some cardio after our workout tomorrow and probably go on Sunday too.

Meal 1:  Dyma Lean shake after workout
Meal 2:  2 eggs (scrambled) and green tea
Next dose of Lipo 6 before lunch at the hubby's office 
Meal 3:  sliced beef (no BBQ sauce, I was good) and beans and pickels....water to drink.  I had lots of sliced beef!! 
Meal 4:
Meal 5:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

GOOD MORNING!!!!  What is Lipo 6?? Is it a diet pill?  How was your dinner last night?? Hopefully fun!

I just got a blueberry Low Fat muffin from starbucks..they are not that good. I thought they would be yummy. I can tell they were frozen and they warmed them up..it has that frozen taste, ya know..they are not too bad though. 

Hope you have a Great day!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Stacey, check this out:

http://www.nutrex.com/lipo6.html


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

GOOD MORNING hotstuff !!!!  ;D


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

how are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm really good darlin' how are you?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

I seem to be in a really good mood today...
i dont know why but oh well

works for me


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

Because it is FRIDAY!  and yuo only have two more days left of spring break then back to school for you! 

TAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.   did you get the one with ephdra or without???  It has me thinking I should order before there is no more.

hmm...frozen muffins..ick.  dang it Stacey...now I am thinking choc. muffins or blueberry muffin mix then muffins loaded with dripping butter hot from the oven.  shame on you!  j/k


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I got the one WITH epedra.  I think you should order some before it's all gone off the market.  We'll see what results I yield from it!   Hopefully with my workouts and my eating habits, I'll be able to lose that 4% by April 5th


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm using an ecy stack right now, its working pretty good, so I hate to add anything else in to the mix.  But then it wouldn't hurt to have it on hand either.  Hmm....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Now I'm thinking about it -- damnit, I'm hungry too, I guess I need to go get my eggs and oatmeal




> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> now I am thinking choc. muffins or blueberry muffin mix then muffins loaded with dripping butter hot from the oven.  shame on you!  j/k


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

....i feel like some of the days this week were kinda pointless

i didnt really do anything some days...I should have been doing my damned poetry project...but i just cant bring myself to do any work


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

what kinda poetry project....I'm pretty good when it comes to writting


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 19, 2004)

Does the lipo- 6 make you feel jumpy?  I'm thinking about maybe getting some- did you order it online and is it "all" it's cracked up to be?


I checked out your pictures- hot mama!! Your doing great!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey ncgirl, thanks so much for saying that -- you guys are gonna give me big head or something.... 

I did order the Lipo 6 online -- go to the link I posted above and check that out.  It didn't give me the jitters or anything this morning, just some good energy and I felt really good during my workout too.    I hope it's all it's cracked up to be.  I can't wait to see what results I get using it.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

http://www.saveonsupplements.com/nutrexlipo6.html

They have good price on it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> you guys are gonna give me big head or something....



again...im not gonna comment on this further except to say it had something to do with penises 

LOL, history does repeat itself...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I meant to say "a" big head!!!!!

I'm such a dork!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> http://www.saveonsupplements.com/nutrexlipo6.html
> 
> They have good price on it.





Oh WOW!!  That is a good price!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

^if your a dork...then i dont even wanna think about what i am


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I'm bad about what I buy online.  I search all over like crazy to find the best price and shipping costs.  I do like Bulk Nutrition.com as well.  He has some kickbutt prices too!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks for the link to Lipo 6!! That stuff looks great!!!! & Its not too pricey either!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 19, 2004)

AWESOME LINK JODIE!!! I'm gonna search it!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 19, 2004)

morning Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Mornin NT.....check your pms babe


----------



## butterfly (Mar 19, 2004)

Howdy FG!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

Howdy yourself Miss Butterfly!!   How is ya feeling today?   

Man, I hope I get to meet you (and John) this summer...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

guess waht fit?
im about to eat a 2500+ calorie meal 

damned home made spaghetti, ill prob finish it all off...
aprox 214 protein
325+ carbs
45 fat
thats about it...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't think I eat 2500 calories in a DAY!!!

Oh my gosh!!   Homemade spaghetti??  YUMMMMYY


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 19, 2004)

I hope he means the sauce.  You know his Mom made it, not him.  Can you imagine Cat trying to squeeze out noodles from those noodle press thingies.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

You are so right!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 19, 2004)

I think I'm about to lie down for a nap.....I didn't get enough sleep last night and I need to recup!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I hope he means the sauce.  You know his Mom made it, not him.  Can you imagine Cat trying to squeeze out noodles from those noodle press thingies.



pff
im making it right now!

i can cook you know


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

the meat said
95% lean 5% fat
so....
the sauce is ready! yay, im still waiting for the water to boil


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 19, 2004)

but im wondering how much noodles i should make...not too little but not too much....ill just use the rest of that little package thing...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

3/20/04 Saturday

Workout with Vic this morning - 9am -- Leg Day
1 dose Lipo 6 before workout

It was GREAT!!!   I did free bar squats for 105lbs.   I'm so proud!! 

Post workout meal 1: Nitro-tech Vanilla shake
Meal 2: 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ splenda and cinnamon
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:


More later, supposed to go to dinner tonight at my brother and sister-in-law's house, they are grilling chicken and shrimp  

I'm taking sweet potatoes to grill and my fat-free tiramisu.

We are going to have a wonderful night.  I hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

morning


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 3/20/04 Saturday
> It was GREAT!!!   I did free bar squats for 105lbs.   I'm so proud!!


Hey there, you Texan hottie!
Wahoo! You pump them legs, girl!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Hey there, you Texan hottie!
> Wahoo! You pump them legs, girl!



texan hottie? why thank you burner...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

Do we have to go over the 'birds and bees' talk again? I don't do, 'birds and birds'.....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

he's still confused Burner.  In shock from that boob in another post.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Do we have to go over the 'birds and bees' talk again? I don't do, 'birds and birds'.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> he's still confused Burner.  In shock from that boob in another post.



shut up winch  


(omg that was funny )


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> he's still confused Burner.  In shock from that boob in another post.


that WAS prwetty damn nasty....wasn't it???
ICK!
Well, I'm takig off a few hours and going to play some paintball!
WAHOO! Man/s gotta have his prioritues!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

^ man's gotta learn to spell correctly


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

phonetics!
correctly takes too long...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

Boob???  What did I miss here?

Hey you guys and Jodie!!!!    I'm hungry again, I'm about to go eat some chicken!!   WOOO HOOOO Chicken!!!


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Fitgirl!

I was browsing a few pages back and saw your picture!  You're looking awesome!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

Awww, thanks David.  I'm really working hard!  

Oh, I weighed this morning and I'm down almost 20 lbs since I started.   I won't reveal what I weigh yet, but DOWN 20lbs???  I can hardly believe it myself!!

Thanks again


----------



## Stacey (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey girlie! Happy Saturday

WoW 20 POUNDS! Girl you have got to be smiling from ear to ear!!!! That is totally Fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Have a great day!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Tam!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 20, 2004)

Tammy that is AWESOME WORK!!!!!! Way to go!! you should be so proud of yourself!!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Wicked awesome, 20 pounds!!! What type of diet / cals are you following?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

Congrats!
I wana lose, er no..not lose, strip of 20 lbs. 

Yeah...boob. IF you just ate or have a squieemish stomach, don't look, but there is a thread in the open chat that is just nasty. It is labled not safe for work. Forget the thread name..
ick


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

OMG...Stacey was online on a Saturday??   I'm so sorry I missed you honey.

I am so proud of myself Jen.   You know Jill, I'm really following nothing in particular right now.  I'm eating a lot of protein, moderate carbs and restricting the fats as much as possible.  With the exception of the EFA's and maybe a teaspoon of natty pb every now and then.  I've kinda made it up as I went along, just keeping in mind that I want to eat CLEAN!!

I have no idea what my calories per day are....I'm sure I vary dramatically from day to day.

Once I get closer to the comp, I'll get really serious and start following a competition diet.  Right now it's just neat and clean.

Thanks for the compliments -- hopefully w/ the new Lipo 6 and my increased cardio, I'll see that elusive _"six pack"_ sooner than later.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

we need some new, "I stripped 20lbs off" pictures! Next to the hot rod would be good!

I go back to mids next weekend, and it is warmer, I will bring my runing gear and do my cardio at work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

Right now the Challenger is in "rebuild" mode....we're having the engine rebuilt and doing some cleaning up and repainting of the inside and some other parts.    BUT, we will have it ready for the Summer and there will be new pics, of course.   Hey Burner, there is a new pic a few pages back, but it's really just me in the bathroom with my camera phone.

New pics coming probably April 5th


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

Page 14 Post 416 Burner


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 20, 2004)

pics of you or the car???  I think they want to see that thing again.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 20, 2004)

I think Burner wants both!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I think Burner wants both!!


damn staright! It's not right to want another man's women..but his car...that's fair game!


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

*breaking my silence*  

I must agree with Burner......  pics of you next to the car in your avi!  We've all been TEASED by you long enough!  

April 15th.  You know, I think Stacey one time promised pictures on a said date as well and I believe that was back in October.  All of us were in anticipation and NT, Burner and I held her to it.  you know what?  It was worth the wait!  Her gallery is gorgeous.

So, we've seen page 14.... it's awesome!!

We now all wait patiently for that special day now!   

Burner, start the countdown on Fitgirl for us!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 20, 2004)

T minus 14  and counting....

(I am watching Apollo 13 right now...count down...how appropriate!)


----------



## david (Mar 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awww, thanks David.  I'm really working hard!
> 
> Oh, I weighed this morning and I'm down almost 20 lbs since I started.   I won't reveal what I weigh yet, but DOWN 20lbs???  I can hardly believe it myself!!
> ...



That is fantastic!!!  Your results are motivating to all of us.  I think I need to get back on the horse again!!!  Keep up the great work, hunny!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 20, 2004)

a 20lb loss is awesome! sexy pic.. liking the thong LOL im sure the guys are drooling!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 20, 2004)

gj on the weight loss fit..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

I had no idea all this smack was being talked....fine!!!  But these are old pics!!





> _*Originally posted by david *_
> *breaking my silence*
> I must agree with Burner......  pics of you next to the car in your avi!  We've all been TEASED by you long enough!
> April 15th.  You know, I think Stacey one time promised pictures on a said date as well and I believe that was back in October.  All of us were in anticipation and NT, Burner and I held her to it.  you know what?  It was worth the wait!  Her gallery is gorgeous.
> ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Okay, let's see what I can find!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Another one


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

I'll have to resize the one of me in the avi.  As soon as I get it done, I will post it too.

***Remember, those are old pics and as soon as i get some new ones taken, they'll be posted too.   I think we're taking pics on the 5th not the 15th David.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

03/21/04  Sunday
Getting ready to get dressed and go to the gym!  Gotta do the cardio thing this morning.

1 dose Lipo 6 before workout
Cardio:
25 minutes on Precor - Glute Program 2
20 minutes on Treadmill
5 minutes walking lunges on treadmill, inclines of 6.0, 9.0, 12.0, and 15.0.
Stretch
Meal 1: 2 tspns natty pb, 2 egg whites and 1 whole egg scrambled, water to drink.
Meal 2:  large chicken breast and water to drink
Meal 3:
Meal 4:



Hope you all like pics above, I'll try to post more later -- do I still get the countdown or am I okay???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

your so pretty 

cant wait for the new ones

How are you today?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, let's see what I can find!!!!


damn! Smokin'!
What great lines! very sexy! makes heads turn!
You look pretty good too, fg!


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

yeah what a pretty girl!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

hiya greeky? Whatcha doing on-line this day? Isn't it nice outside there in 'Jersey?
I REALLY wanna go mtn biking...
only a couple things keeping me from doing that:
1) I am at work
2) (most important) I don't have a mtn bike..yet


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

im sick..its kinda chilly.. plus what would i go do outside?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

streak?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hi Burner, Greeky and CAT.   

Thanks for the compliments all!!  

I really do like that car!   It's almost completely put back together too, we're just waiting for the engine to get back and it goes in and we're done...

Can't wait for our first show this year.  I can't wait to get new pictures beside the car


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

yeah...neither can we.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im sick..its kinda chilly.. plus what would i go do outside?


well, if you weren't sick....and it was warm out..
go for a hike, bike ride, play frisbee with your dog in a park. (dependant on if you have a dog and live near a park)

go fora ride somewhere nice? Go to the mall?

Have I mentioned...I am STUCK at WORK in a secure WINDOWLESS environment?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

C'mon Burner, show me you......stripped!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> im sick..its kinda chilly.. plus what would i go do outside?


leme guess, you got sick from the weather changes from Miami back to NJ?
I ALWAYS get sick after I come back from someplace nice and warm..back to winter here....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Awww Burner, it's so beautiful in Dallas today.  I think it might be something like 80 degrees.   I'm about to take the boys out and ride the bikes.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

ummmm...no comment!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> C'mon Burner, show me you......stripped!!!


Hey, I am a sight to behold..in complete darkness!

Might have to gimme a couple months...I go back on mids and can start runing at night @ work again....
I look like absoloute shiat right now..not eating good enough...missing workouts..and no cardio..doens't paint a pretty picture, now does it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awww Burner, it's so beautiful in Dallas today.  I think it might be something like 80 degrees.   I'm about to take the boys out and ride the bikes.


I want another dirt bike! or ATV..)
not picky.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Of course it paints a pretty picture!!  I just wanna see  you.  Dark, light, clothes, no clothes......I'm not picky either


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey -- go to my gallery, I posted one in there that isn't posted separately here


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Of course it paints a pretty picture!!  I just wanna see  you.  Dark, light, clothes, no clothes......I'm not picky either


here you go..I'm on the right...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

heh heh...har har..hardy har har....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

actually, I do have some good pics of Kristen and I still to post from our Mexico trip from December and our ski trip a few weeks ago....see if I can get them up this week.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 21, 2004)

all I saw was buildings.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

I know....

What can I say...
I'm camera shy...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

^p. i. m. p


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 21, 2004)

Yeah, you really need to post those.  I would really like to see 'em.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

See what I can do on Tuesday. I just got a copy of photoshop to load. I have a class in Denver tomorrow, so might be able to get on...but will let you know when I do!
I will put them under a new thread, most likely something creative like..."my pics.."


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> See what I can do on Tuesday. I just got a copy of photoshop to load. I have a class in Denver tomorrow, so might be able to get on...but will let you know when I do!
> I will put them under a new thread, most likely something creative like..."my pics.."



oh definetly creative...

 i'd much rather see more pics of fitgirl than you burner...
not to diss you or anything


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

my girl friend will be in there too...and yes, she's a good looking woman..


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> here you go..I'm on the right...




What was that?  A burner cam?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> April 15th.  You know, I think Stacey one time promised pictures on a said date as well and I believe that was back in October.  All of us were in anticipation and NT, Burner and I held her to it.  you know what?  It was worth the wait!  Her gallery is gorgeous.



Awww thank you David!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning Fitgirl!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Tammy,
Thank you so much for the TTC Kit. You are soooo sweet!! Do you think I should start taking the pills even when I'm not ovulating??? hmmm?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm glad you mentioned your gallery.  Those are the type of pics we've been waiting for.  Wow!     that is one fabulous body ...................







and the car isn't bad either.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Tammy,
> Thank you so much for the TTC Kit. You are soooo sweet!! Do you think I should start taking the pills even when I'm not ovulating??? hmmm?





OH I'm glad you got it!!   Yes, definitely you can take it when you're not O'ing.   Most of that stuff is to help regulation and will probably put you on the right path for O'ing.

I hope you enjoy all of that stuff, be sure to look through that book too, lots of good info in there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

You're a funny man NT....thank you though!!!  I really appreciate it.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 22, 2004)

good morning


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> OH I'm glad you got it!!   Yes, definitely you can take it when you're not O'ing.   Most of that stuff is to help regulation and will probably put you on the right path for O'ing.
> 
> I hope you enjoy all of that stuff, be sure to look through that book too, lots of good info in there!



hey!! Thank you sooo much!!! I was sooo excited when I saw it. You are too sweet. What do I owe you for it, seriously..I know it cost a lot!!!

Okay I will start taking it today. I was reading the book--It is SO interesting..and a lot of great tips!!! Very Cool. I'm going to check it out the website today! Thank you SO much!!!! You are SOOO Wonderful!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

03/22/04 Monday
*First dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
Back day today w/ Vic (was very good)

Meal 1:  (post workout) Nitro-Tech shake
Meal 2:  Brown rice w/ splenda and cinnamon, 1 c. black coffee, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine capsules, water to drink.
*Second dose of Lipo 6 before lunch*
Meal 3:  Black beans, lettuce and chicken (from Chipotle) (yes, that was all I had in it), water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap
**1 cup of hot green tea.  My throat is feeling really dry!!
Meal 4:  Having chicken and sweet potatoes for dinner tonight.
Meal 5:  Will probably have a half of a shake or maybe some oatmeal or something before bed.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

You don't owe me ANYTHING and I mean it!!  Your appreciation is enough for me!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 22, 2004)

are those fab pics recent?  Is that your car your standing in front of?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

THat's my hubby's 70 Dodge Challenger R/T.   I think those pics were taken last year or maybe the year before -- can't really remember.


----------



## DrChiro (Mar 22, 2004)

sweet car!

oh yeah....and you guys look pretty good too....LOL.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

Morning fit....
Im at school again 
spring break is over...oh well


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

THanks Cool Hand Craig....

Sorry you're back at school CAT -- Gotta love the edumacation though!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

TAMMY YOU ARE SUCH A GREAT FRIEND!! THANK YOU!!

Oh guess what I'm having for lunch today--- FINALLY a nitro tech shake!!! can't wait to try it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Did you try it already????  What flavor did you get????  Was it greatness or what??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm getting hungry!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

heyyyyyyyyy! YES THE Shake was Fabulous!!!! Yummmmmm

Awww chipolte sounds great..I'm proud of you for not getting any junk in that salad..good job.

Oh yesterday I got my mom to buy Zantrex 3... I told her that you did pretty good on it.. Right?? Did you ever get the shakes...?
Why did you change to Lipo?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Nope, never got the shakes on it and I credit my 7% BF loss to it.

I'm really anxious to see what I do on the Lipo 6.   I don't have any noticable shakes or anything on this Lipo 6 stuff.  I only notice a boost in energy and it really comes in handy at 5:30 in the morning, I'll tell ya.   Keep me posted on what your mom says about the Zantrex3


----------



## Stacey (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks girlie!! I told my mom that it worked good for you!! 

I didn't think you got the shakes, but wanted to ask ya anyway.  Did Zantrex give you energy?

Thats great about the Lipo 6!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Tammy!!!  How are things! everything seems so great in here, diet and training are right on! 
your cars are AWESOME!!! 

Stace- did you have the Nitrotech RTD.. the big can of it? I had chocolate a few times!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ah, thank 'ya jen.   Yep, workouts are going pretty darn good.....my back is sore already from this morning.  I was thinking about goin' to do some cardio tonight, but I think I'll just save it for in the morning.

HOw are you?  I really like those NitroTech RTD's....I usually have one of the big cans every morning after my workouts.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Did Zantrex give you energy?




OH YEAH!!!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 22, 2004)

are you and Victor still working out together alot? 

they are yummy! kinda filling for a drink too! 
do you buy a case of them or something? 

Im good! I guess! no need in complaining eh! trying to sublet my apt thsi month.. so I can move by the end of April back to daddy's!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yep, we still workout every Monday, Wednesday and Friday.  He informed me this morning though that we may go to Saturdays too....he's gonna let me know!

He says I'm improving so much on my weights....this morning while doing back, we were doing one arm rows and he put, I don't know, like 20lbs on there....I was like,  too light.  He just looks at me and smiles and adds more weight!

I have a surprise for him, I'm about to go pick it up.  I don't wanna say anything right now because sometimes in the afternoons he checks my journal to see what I'm eating.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> THanks Cool Hand Craig....
> 
> Sorry you're back at school CAT -- Gotta love the edumacation though!



nah i got 2 projects due tomorrow and chem  HW


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl!! Good Morning!!  How are you today?? Have a good workout?

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

03/23/04  Tuesday

*1 dose Lipo 6 before workout*
I did cardio this morning.  25 minutes on Treadmill, 12 minutes on Precor, 12 minutes on bike.
Stretch
Meal 1:  Soy Latte and 1c. brown rice w/ splenda, cinnamon
***Next drink - green tea.
***Next drink -- honey and hot water.  My throat is really bothering me today!  
*1 dose Lipo 6 before lunch*
Meal 2:  Grilled chicken (left over from Sat.) sweet potato and asparagus, water to drink.
Snack:  handful of raw almonds, more water
Meal 4: lean ground beef on bed of lettuce w/ hotsauce, water to drink.
Meal 5:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Awesome Cardio!!! You did some for me too..hehe

yummmmmmmm I love Green tea.. I buy the airzona diet green tea!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

I buy that one too Stacey, but I can't have it that often.  I think there's a lot of sugar in it AND....those things are expensive.

Jodie:  How are you this morning girly??
Who all is coming to your comp besides me now?


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I dunno Tam.  Craig will be there.   I haven't asked to see who all was gonna come to it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Well, I'm definitely gonna be there


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

morning Mrs.Fit


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

I read that you're going to drive the Challenger to work once it's done ... I think that once my truck is done, we should meet at a car show ... we could just hang out in front of the vehicles and be the eye candy for the show ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Good morning Mr. NT!  

I think that is an excellent idea!!

Let's do it!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

ok ... let's make a temporary pact to do that.  When do you think your car will be done?  I am hoping to have my truck 'prostreeted' maybe this year (he types with fingers crossed) ... then in the winter, build a suitable engine to turn those big tires over ...


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Where is your comp at Jodie?? I want to go!

FITGIRL: There is no sugar in the ones I buy!  They are .99cents!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

I don't know what to have with my grilled chicken at lunch.
I brought some leftover grilled chicken from our cookout at the bro in laws on Saturday and I don't have anything to go with it....any thoughts anyone?   I really don't feel like a salad today


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey FUNgirl 

Did you ever quit that job or whats goin on?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey I have been meaning to ask that same thing!!! 

HEY FG-- Go to the grocery store and buy one of those mini cans of green beans, or green peas, or ranch style beans. They are tiny cans..too cute.. and only like .50cents or less.. thats what  I would do!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

What a great idea Stacey, I think I'll do that!!  THanks

Ann, nope still here.  Although I did give my resignation, the office's lease is about to be up and we're moving.  I told my boss I would like to stay through the move or until I found a job, whichever came first.  I said it would give me time to find and interview a job and also give her time to interview...all the while, it would at least allow her to have a warm body here to get her stuff done -- she agreed w/ all of this, so we're in good standings right now.   At least I still have money coming in and I get to look for a new job.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

no problem honey!

That is really good that you and your boss are on good terms right now. I remember you saying this now.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

Tam you could always get a sm. spud and nuke it.  Have green beans with the chickie too.


Stacey....the show in June 12th, in the Woodlands at Montgomery College.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Awesome Jodie~ I will be there!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

I did Jodie, I took Stacey's advice, went to the store, got a sm. can of asparagus and a sweet potato and nuked it....this is what I'm having with my chicken.


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

I'm glad things are working out for you with the job stuff.  You're lucky she is being so nice about it.

How old are you boys now?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Oh my gosh....my hormone ridden Donnie is 12 and my sweetie pie, can't let go of mommie's leg, Brandon is 8!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Yeah Fitgirl -- I like buying those small cans to bring with me to work!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

WoW I can't believe your boys ages--they are growing up so fast!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... let's make a temporary pact to do that.  When do you think your car will be done?  I am hoping to have my truck 'prostreeted' maybe this year (he types with fingers crossed) ... then in the winter, build a suitable engine to turn those big tires over ...




OK, you got it.  I think the car should be ready by the first of April, at least the engine will be back by then, I'm sure.  We will probably paint some of the last remaining pieces under the hood and get ready for the shows!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

I know Stacey,  it's crazy....why do you think I NEED a little one around again???


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

awww no kidding huh!!! I bet your an awesome mom!! How often do you have them? Are they with you during the week??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Usually, but they spent this year w/ their dad and he wanted to have them a little more often, so they are in school there this year.  I think they will probably stay there next year too, however, they are with me during the summers and almost every weekend


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

Ohhh that is pretty neat!!!! How far away does their dad live??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

wow - as early as this April.  Well this year is out.  But if all works out, we should certainly meet somewhere halfway for some show.  It would be fun for your hubby and I to sit and watch as the guys try and keep their eyes in their heads while pretending to look at the vehicles when they're really trying to get a glimpse of hottie 1 & 2


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 23, 2004)

I didn't know you had monsters too Tam!  I thought ya'll were working on it like Stacey.  Silly me!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Ohhh that is pretty neat!!!! How far away does their dad live??





Only about 35 minutes away -- not too bad


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

We are workin' on it Jodie....I want a little bitty baby so bad, I can just taste it!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow - as early as this April.  Well this year is out.  But if all works out, we should certainly meet somewhere halfway for some show.  It would be fun for your hubby and I to sit and watch as the guys try and keep their eyes in their heads while pretending to look at the vehicles when they're really trying to get a glimpse of hottie 1 & 2






That would be funny huh????    

Hmmm, you and my hubby together?  Me and Mrs. NT together?  Oh my gosh, is that a recipe for T-R-O-U-B-L-E or what????


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

ohh they are not tooo far from ya..thats great!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

hello fg! whats up?
how are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey CAT, how was school, darlin'


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2004)

hmmm....lol i just remembered it was Tuesday  

well school was so-so
English people liked my poems...so that was good i guess...i just want the grade

I didnt know you had a 12-yr-old kid 
makes me feel too young...

My freaking hips and legs are killing me
i think i got hip splint


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Morning Tammy!

How are you today? How was your workout this morning?? I think I'm going to wake up early tomorrow and go to the gym before work. 

I started the TTC kit this morning that you sent me. I took The Evening Primrose oil, Alfalfa Leaf & Red Raspberry Leaf.


Hope you have a wonderful day- And Thank you for being such a wonderful friend to me.. I can't wait to meet you at Jodie's comp!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

I know Stacey, that's going to be so cool!!!!!  I can't wait to meet Jodie too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

03/24/04 Wednesday

*1 dose Lipo 6 before workout*
Workout was Bis and Tris this morning 
(ooohhh, it was good!!!)
I went hard and heavy this morning too!

Okay, no cheat day for Tammy until Saturday.  Vic's decided we're moving up the measurements and weigh in and everything and we're doing it on Friday....  Is he  

Meal 1:  (post workout) Dyma Lean shake w/ one scoop natty pb, 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 2:  2 scrambled eggs, 1 c. black coffee, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 3:  Hi-Pro meal from Feed Bag (just found this) Yuummyy
2 grilled lean beef ground patties and grilled onions!!  OH I LOVE GRILLED ONIONS
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

I don't know what meal 3 will be seeing as how I have an interview at 3:00 and hadn't planned on taking a lunch.   I did bring a protein bar with me though and we do have a deli downstairs.   Maybe if someone is going out for lunch, they can bring me a salad or something.

Hope everyone is doing great this morning


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

GOOD LUCK ON YOUR INTERVIEW!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> wow - as early as this April.  Well this year is out.  But if all works out, we should certainly meet somewhere halfway for some show.  It would be fun for your hubby and I to sit and watch as the guys try and keep their eyes in their heads while pretending to look at the vehicles when they're really trying to get a glimpse of hottie 1 & 2


they have a little unofficial car show every saturday night here in the 'Springs. Nice in the middle place...


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 03/24/04 Wednesday
> 
> *1 dose Lipo 6 before workout*
> ...


If meal 1 was post workout, do you train on an empty stomach?  2 eggs seem like a small meal to me, Id be starvin!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Yes, I can't workout after having eaten.  I've tried it and I feel so sluggish.  I can barely finish two eggs after having that shake girl.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 24, 2004)

I didnt know you had rugrats either woman!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

u didn't see the pics ofthe two dirt bikes her sons got for Christmas? Lucky guys...I had to beg and plead to get my first dirt bike....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh yeah, I need to post those in my gallery don't I burner?   You're so good honey.  How are you this morning?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

I just ate...life is goooood right now..

Still have some sort of sinus ting...ruined my leg work out last night. Got naseaus aftera couple sets of squats, so I had to leave..


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yes, I can't workout after having eaten.  I've tried it and I feel so sluggish.  I can barely finish two eggs after having that shake girl.


Ohhhhhhh, just a wondering!!! Cause I have to eat b4 I workout-I guess everyones different!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Ohhhhhhh, just a wondering!!! Cause I have to eat b4 I workout-I guess everyones different!!



ME too!
im always so much weaker if i dont.

How are you today fitg?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Got naseaus aftera couple sets of squats, so I had to leave..



SQUAT 'TILL YOU PUKE!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Holaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hola missy....como estas?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

whats with everyone talking in spanish?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Not everyone, Jodie just said hola, so I said "how are you".....

Keep up!!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> whats with everyone talking in spanish?


Usted ningún entiende?  You DO live in Texas


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm good!   I had too much brownie mix this am, now I HAVE to eat my reg. scheduled meal. I dunno if it will fit in my tummy.

Good luck with the interview this afternoon!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> whats with everyone talking in spanish?


didn't yo get the memo? Every other Wednesday, it is 'South of the Border Day'.
el gringo!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Then that means I should have Mexican Food today!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

yeah...chicken fajitas! with salsa! ole~


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Then that means I should have Mexican Food today!






boy do I like that idea!!!  Unfortunately no cheat day for me until Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> SQUAT 'TILL YOU PUKE!!!!


well...I almost did that....


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

Mexican food 

I luv queso and chips


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

you're making me that much more hungry!
Or, authentic salsa.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

Have some food Burner!!   Despite popular theories, it's not good to not eat, ya know?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

Tammy Thank you soo much for the phone message. You are SO sweet..and have such a pretty voice!! You actually sound like Jodie on the phone.. I have ya'lls messages saved back to back b/c your cell numbers are on them...and You guys sound Identical. 

Thanks for the message..you Are Soooooo Sweet!!!! 

good luck on your interview!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Have some food Burner!!   Despite popular theories, it's not good to not eat, ya know?


that's what I am doing right now!
Chicken with pasta and veggies...very good...
have soe steak and spinach for later, and Kristen is marinating some chicken for me to grill for dinner tonight!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ..and have such a pretty voice!!





You know what?   I was actually thinking the same thing about you!!!

Thanks sveethaaart!!   I sound like Jodie, really??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 24, 2004)

THanks for all the well-wishes guys, I'm about to leave for my interview
 Talk to you all later on


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

good luck!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hmmm....Tam.  are you sure your not my sister?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Usted ningún entiende?  You DO live in Texas



Why do you use
Usted?

you are older than me
i am supposed to use Usted for you

You should use the Tu form if you are talking to me


Si, yo vivo en Tejas.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

so..you've taken...spanish 202?


----------



## Stacey (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You know what?   I was actually thinking the same thing about you!!!
> 
> Thanks sveethaaart!!   I sound like Jodie, really??



HUH?? You haven't heard my voice?? OHHH On my voicemail...heheheehehhehe! Really? I think I sound like a 5 year old


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> HUH?? You haven't heard my voice?? OHHH On my voicemail...heheheehehhehe! Really? I think I sound like a 5 year old


reminds me...when I was in high schol...WAY back when...my buddy's neighbors had a pair of twins. They were young. Maybe 8 - 9 years old. (I was 16) 
After a falling out with the friend, I hadn't seen the twins for years..until one day I saw this really cute blonde. Something was familliar about her. I fioannyl went up to her and found outn it was her...all grown up (and over 21)
wel, we started talking, things were going god. When I was there with her, all was fine, but when I was on the phone with her, her voice never really changed much from when she was a little girl....things never got beyond that.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 24, 2004)

Is that an Element in the garage with your cute son? I luuuuuv Honda!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 24, 2004)

im advertising...go read journal about robbery lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep Jill, that's the hubby's Element....and he just had to get the burnt orange color (Longhorn)  I love that vehicle though!   

Burner, you are so funny!!!   Some guys would say that is sexy, unless she was just annoying, then it's probably no so sexy!! 

Stacey, you don't sound like a  5 year old.  You sound so cute!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning Tamtam!   Having a good day so far???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep pretty good day, thanks

03/25/04 Thursday
 slept in this morning, no cardio 

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before breakfast*
Meal 1: Soy Latte, 1c. brown rice w/ splenda and cinnamon, 2 egg whites (hardboiled)
*2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch*
Meal 2: steak and chicken w/ salad and small portion of rice from Benihana, water to drink
Meal 3: tuna w/ a little salt on it and water to drink
Meal 4: grilled steak medallions, steamed carrots and peas, water to drink.
Meal 5: I'll probably make some more brown rice and have a portion before bed.  Or I might have a protein shake.

The interview went really well yesterday.  It was at Cooper Clinic.  Anyone heard of Cooper Clinic?   I wish I was getting my certification there, but I'm not.   Oh my gosh, did I forget to tell you guys I called ISSA to get my PT certification???   
Anyway, the interview lasted about 1 1/2 hours.   I think it went really well and I think they are looking to fill the position really quickly too.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!
I got to the campus and went to the wrong building, when I was walking out of the building to go to the correct one, I fell down the stairs and messed up my knee pretty good.   No big deal though, just a big bump and a big cut.  It's okay though.  I twisted my ankle too, but it doesn't look swollen or bruised, so I think it will be okay.  It's just a little sore.  Makes me hope and pray that tomorrow isn't leg day....


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

Cooper Clinic?  where they do the PT trainer certification?   That would be a neat place to work.  I know Craig has wanted to go to a few of the seminars they have about Chiropratic stuff there.  They are usually a weekend thing.

You better be careful with that walking.  It's dangerous!  Trip over your own toes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yep, same Cooper Clinic!!   It is such an awesome campus and I think I would love the job!

Girl, I know ---- that walkin' stuff, wheeewww, I don't know about that!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

I fall off my shoes all the time.  and they are usually flats!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

morning Mrs. Fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Morning Mr. NT

Okay, I have a funny for you guys.   The jeans I'm wearing today, used to fit me and then I gained too much weight and they were really tight - right?   Well, while they were really tight and I was wearing them, the button hole got stretched out....A LOT.....
Well, now they fit again (although a little loose) and now the button hole won't stay closed!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

ohhh..the top buton open look..now THAT is sexy....
we need pics!

As far as the voice....it was just weird hearing it w/out her being there..I had flash backs to her being a kid...and that was just...wrong.....


----------



## Jill (Mar 25, 2004)

Congrats on the "big jeans" . You are truly an inspiration to me.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Morning Mr. NT
> 
> Okay, I have a funny for you guys.   The jeans I'm wearing today, used to fit me and then I gained too much weight and they were really tight - right?   Well, while they were really tight and I was wearing them, the button hole got stretched out....A LOT.....
> Well, now they fit again (although a little loose) and now the button hole won't stay closed!!




 thats sooo AWESOME!!!!!!!!! Way to go woman!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> The interview went really well yesterday.  It was at Cooper Clinic.  Anyone heard of Cooper Clinic?   I wish I was getting my certification there, but I'm not.   Oh my gosh, did I forget to tell you guys I called ISSA to get my PT certification???
> Anyway, the interview lasted about 1 1/2 hours.   I think it went really well and I think they are looking to fill the position really quickly too.  Keep your fingers crossed for me, please!
> I got to the campus and went to the wrong building, when I was walking out of the building to go to the correct one, I fell down the stairs and messed up my knee pretty good.   No big deal though, just a big bump and a big cut.  It's okay though.  I twisted my ankle too, but it doesn't look swollen or bruised, so I think it will be okay.  It's just a little sore.  Makes me hope and pray that tomorrow isn't leg day....


That sucks about you leg 

What kind of position is it?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

I'll see if I can get a pic.....I'll try to go to the bathroom and take it when I leave to go pick up lunch.

Thanks Jen and Jill -- I've never been an inspiration before -- this is kinda cool!!!  

The position is for an admin. asst. to the Director of Professional Services, Ann.   sounds really great and I think they liked me.  I hope so at least.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

Keeping the fingers crossed!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

When you look at pics of you from before and compare it to the one you posted a few weeks back, you have done some great work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Awww, thanks Mr. NT

Okay, let's see how this comes out....if I look at it and it doesn't look good -- I'm deleting it immediately, you better be quick.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Well, it's too small, and you can't see the open button....hhmmm, wonder if I can enlarge it any, let me go check


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah...and less clothes!
(oops, did I say  that out oud?)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Can't really see the button hole, pics too small.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

I can't do it....I can email it to someone if you wanna try????


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

You could always use a rubber band to hold them closed.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep, same Cooper Clinic!!   It is such an awesome campus and I think I would love the job!
> 
> Girl, I know ---- that walkin' stuff, wheeewww, I don't know about that!!!



LMAO!!!! Sorrry that you fell--but you sound soooo damn funny

Glad your okay!!!

That job sounds AWESOME!!!! I hope you get it! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

AWESOME ABOUT THE JEANS!!!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

ohh I applied for an admin. assistant Job yesterday!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

does it pay anythng near as well as the mortagge loan oficer does?
I am goig to put Kristen in touch with my mortgage person to see if that is something she wants to do.
She hates being a vetrinarian. Long, hard hours, low pay. yada yada


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You could always use a rubber band to hold them closed.




I was actually thinking staples


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I can't do it....I can email it to someone if you wanna try????


I'll try 
stephen.harrison@telus.com


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Ohhhhhhhhhh I would love to be a VET-- Thats was My dream Job.. along with being a Physical Therapist.

Toooo much School!!!!

I worked at a vet clinic in college though-- Loved it.

Mortgage pays well if your with the right company Burner I'M obviously NOT!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

I sent it to you NT -- thanks doll face


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

u been lookig around fora different mortgage house then?
My buddy just fwent to his 3rd andfound what he was looking for. Kinda funny: He now works with the other broker I refer to!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

How did that stuff get Underlined in my post above?? I didn't do that..hehehe  

Burner.. Yes I applied to 3 mortgage companies yesterday!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I don't see anything underlined....


Good luck!

man, I have problems..all the guys are fgetting McD's for lunch...I WANT SOME! ALl I have is my 2 chix breasta w/ spinnach. Semi tasty, but nothing ,ike a big mac....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Yeah yeah....nothing like a big mac, but chix and spinach don't leave big mac marks on your love handles and your ass and your inner thighs....

OOooooh, sorry, I went off there


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Okay, gotta run an errand....be right back.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I know! what a dilema!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 25, 2004)

eat the chicken and spinach...hey...where is your carb with that chickie???  McD's would give ya heartburn and you'll taste it three days later.   But it does sound yummy!  esp. french fries dipped in choc shake!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You could always use a rubber band to hold them closed.


That's what pregnant ladies have to do until we get big enough to fit in the maternity clothes


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Have you not heard anything about the home sales job?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> eat the chicken and spinach...hey...where is your carb with that chickie???  McD's would give ya heartburn and you'll taste it three days later.   But it does sound yummy!  esp. french fries dipped in choc shake!


actually, I have a chicken and pasta w/ vegies I will be eating here soon. reducing carbs later in the day....
or...diping fritos chips into chilli....
that sounds good too...
damn..no wonder my pants are tight..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Things that make you go hmmmm...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> damn..no wonder my pants are tight..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I was good..no Mikki dees...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

WEll thank God for small miracles!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

Butterfly --Nope.. I call everyday


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> WEll thank God for small miracles!!!!


yeah...I kept saying:
Get behind thee, Satan!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Meal 3: tuna w/ a little salt on it and water to drink




I rock   Look at my meal 3


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

YOU DO ROCK SISTA!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

Girl, I am so going to enjoy my cheat meal tomorrow night.....I think we're going to Carraba's for Italian!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 25, 2004)

ohh yummmmmmmm!! You deserve it!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 25, 2004)

Good afternoon Fg

Whats up? how are you today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 25, 2004)

I am so ready for Carraba's tomorrow night.....I deserve it.   Day after day of weights and cardio, day after day of rice and tuna and chicken.....I deserve a piece of sourdough bread.  I deserve some manicotti.  I deserve a glass of red wine.  I deserve chocolate mousse.....


_watch me have some vegetarian lasagna or some seared chicken and veg. medley or something like that _


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

03/26/04 FRIDAY!!!  WOOO HOOO

Okay --
* 1st dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
Today was shoulders, chest, abs and calves.  We kinda rolled a lot into todays workout because all week long, we've been kinda  isolating specific muscle groups.

Abs and calves were killer this morning.  We did not do our weigh in and measurements, we're going to wait our full 30 day cycle, which will be April 5.   But....I did do my weigh in before I showered and now I can reveal -- I'm down to 121!!   I can't wait until April 5 to see what happens.   I'm really liking this Lipo 6

Meal 1: (post workout) NItroTech shake, 1 fishoil, 4 glutamine
Meal 2: 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ splenda, coffee
Snack:  steamed carrots left over from last night, water to drink.   I wanted something to eat, but didn't want to have my eggs.   Lunch is at 11:30 for me today.
* 2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch *
Meal 4: 2 small grilled chicken breasts and a large portion of black beans (not too large), water to drink.
Meal 5:

I found out last night too that we are going back to Playa del Carmen on May 22nd.  Now I need to really work on my beach body!!  Well....I _WAS_ going to have a cheat meal tonight.   I don't think I can spare it now.

Later peeps, be back...gotta go run an errand really quick.
Hope everyone is good today!!!  It's Friday!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Yes You do deserve it all honey!!

Happy Friday!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh yumm!!!!   I love Carraba's!  meanie!   LOL
Angel hair pasta with alfredo sauce and chicken marsala.  yum yum


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

No, no...none of that for me!  I'll be having grilled chicken and veggie medley w/ one glass of red wine and no bread or sweets either.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

chicken!  LOL  j/k


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeppers, I'm chicken, scared as hell


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

morning!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

I swear...all you see in Babsie AV is butt cheeks.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

I'd kill for those cheeks!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

LMAO @ you two


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Are you laughing because we're funny or laughing because you've got 2 girls staring at your ass??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

I find myself staring at it also....hee hee......

And to answer your question.......Yes to both...haha

The girls at the gym I went to would always talk about my glutes, etc...I was like>.....PFT.......what the heck are you on.......hee hee.......I'm gonna gett'em back.......


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

At least its the butt and not the boobs.  Then there would be problems...Girls can look at butts, its just wrong to stare at another girls boobies.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hmmmm....I guess I'd agree with that!

What about your own???


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 26, 2004)

I don't have any to stare at.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

OH.....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> At least its the butt and not the boobs.  Then there would be problems...Girls can look at butts, its just wrong to stare at another girls boobies.




LOL, I agree


I noticed when I was thinking about getting boobies, I looked at everyones to figure out what kind I wanted........  I like janets size.....not too too big......


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> What about your own???


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

Are you really having chix and veggies for your cheat?????? IMO


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I don't have any to stare at.





Me neither when I diet down.....i go from 36D to BLAH A...Talk about a disgusting site for sore eyes


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Yeah, you gotta be careful when choosing.   Especially if you're short waisted or really, really lean!!

I think I did 8 months of research and interviewed 3 doctors before I chose a size and a doc.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you really having chix and veggies for your cheat?????? IMO


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> At least its the butt and not the boobs.  Then there would be problems...Girls can look at butts, its just wrong to stare at another girls boobies.



... better tell the missus ...  

 ... so it's ok for a girl to look at another's butt, but not ok to look at her boobs?  That's an interesting take on such a situation.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

OK, going to lunch now


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, you gotta be careful when choosing.   Especially if you're short waisted or really, really lean!!
> 
> I think I did 8 months of research and interviewed 3 doctors before I chose a size and a doc.




I'm thinking when I get my hysterectomy, I'll get my boobies and tummy taken care of.  I want to make sure when my gyno does the cut for my hysterectomy, he's doing it the right way so I won't have a skin fold.  I'm not getting a tummy tuck per say...I just want my skin tightened and the cut to done properly so I don't look like a goof on stage during comp days


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

That is a perfect idea Babs.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you really having chix and veggies for your cheat?????? IMO



Yes I am JIll.....especially since I found out I only have 7 weeks to get a BEACH BODY


----------



## Jill (Mar 26, 2004)

I just read that. I was in playa 2 months ago-I loved it, it was sooo beautiful, you will love it!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

Babsie Your thinking of getting breast implants?? I love mine~ I, like FG, researched doctors for months--and was referred to many many people to the one I used..he cost a lot more, but I didn't care!! They are great!!! You will LOVE them!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

I JUST READ TOOOO That your going to the beach!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME!!! I'm SOO excited for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

This will be our third time back to this particular resort....we love Playa

We're staying at the Royal Hideaway!!  Love it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 26, 2004)

Going home peeps....hope you all have a great weekend!   I'm sure I'll be on some this weekend.  Cardio tomorrow!!

Loves. Have fun kiddies!!!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 26, 2004)

AWESOME!!! Matt and I loved PLAYA also~! We were about 20 miles from it-- At The Moon Palace---awwwwwwwwwwww

HAVE A GREAT WEEKEND HONEY!! BYE!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

03/29/04 Monday
Can you blieve March is nearly over???

Stacey, how are you today honey?  Did Aunt Flo leave yet?

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
Today was leg day --
It was really great too!!  Man, I love leg day.

We did Leg Press for one exercise and I don't even know how much weight it was, but there were two big cookies on each side and it was hard, but I pressed it for 12 reps!   Along w/ some other stuff too.....but man, I love leg day

Oh, I had a former Mr. Texas giving me advice and working a little w/ Vic and I this morning.   I was so proud and it felt so good -- Vic was telling this guy that he should see me squat!  Buddy, (that's the former Mr. Texas) even commented on my legs and he could tell that I was really strong in the adductors and front parts of my quads, he said from a judges viewpoint, he could tell I needed work on the outer parts of my quads.  Oh my gosh, just to get that kind of advice, FOR FREE no less, can you imagine how good it felt??


Meal 1: (post workout) 3 eggs and 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ Splenda, 1 c. coffee, 1 fishoil, 4 glutamine capsules, 1 multi-vitamin
Meal 2: water and handful of dry roasted peanuts.
*2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch*
Meal 3: hibachi chicken, salad and rice, water to drink, 1 fishoil
Meal 4: apple
Meal 5:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey honey!!!  I love leg day also!! I am doing mine tonight!!!
That is SO Awesome that you got advice from a former Mr. Texas!! Tooooo neat! I bet you did feel great!!

have a great day.. btw out bfast is almost the same!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2004)

Good morning, FG!
You are going to Playa? Do y'all dive? We go across the channel to Cozumel. Are you going to go to Xcaret? I've been wanting to go there for two years now, but haven't been able to yet. Hopefully when we go back in January.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey Burner....how are you this morning?  I'm great, my morning got off to a rockin' good start!  Did you read about my four big  cookies?!?!?!?!?

We will fly into Cancun and then take a shuttle over to Playa.  I can't wait to get there, that's for sure.  The week we're there, my sister and brother and law will be in Cozumel and we're planning to ferry over and hang out with them there for a few hours.  That should be too much fun!

I'm planning on taking two things, two bikinies....no dresses, no shorts, no shirts.  I plan to lay my ass on the beach for seven days and have calamari and pina coladas for breakfast..


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont like the ferry, I got real sick....  

Im with ya on the beach thing-I was always the first one out and the last one wanting to go in, I LOVE THE BEACH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Oooo I hope I don't get sick Jill....that is not going to be fun!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 29, 2004)

I took gravol on the way back and was fine. I guess the way there was unusually rocky. Tonnes of people were puking-they began passing out purple bags 5 mins into the boat ride!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

If no one minds, can I bump this picture?  I plan on taking new pics on April 5 w/ this same suit.   

I plan to take this suit with me to Playa, so I'd like to see what needs work.
Thanks bunches


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

Okay, I don't know how to do that!!!   How do I post a pic that has been posted before?  Do I have to attach the whole thread/response?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2004)

You can't re-post a pic... you have to either link to it or rename the file and upload it again (Prince doesn't like this way).

Why don't you just post it in your pic gallery???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 29, 2004)

That's an even better idea B, thanks a bunch.  I did try the renaming option and that did not work either.

Going to post it in my gallery right now.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 29, 2004)

whats up fit


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

03/30/04 Tuesday

Hi CAT -- I'm great, how are you doing?

I slept in this morning, no cardio.  I think I'm going to go do it after work this afternoon.  I just felt like I needed to sleep in and yesterday morning when I got to the gym, Vic said I looked really tired and I never really felt like my thermos kicked in -- HOWEVER, I did have a kick ass leg workout yesterday, so I'm happy.

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before breakfast *
Meal 1:  Soy latte and 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ Splenda
Meal 2:  Small handful of raw peanuts, water to drink
*2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch *
Meal 3:  chicken, steak, shrimp, zucchini, celery, bamboo shoots, and an egg all grilled together from Genghis Grill, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 4: 2 egg whites (hardboiled), water to drink.
Meal 5:  taco salad (lean ground beef, lettuce, hot sauce), water to drink, 1 multi

***I do not know what any of my other meals will be today, I did not bring any food w/ me.  Which means I either need to go to the store, down to the deli or spend money on lunch later.


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 30, 2004)

hehe...spend money on lunch later.  Umm...I'll take a meat lovers pizza with thin crust please.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey honey, I slept in this morning also. I was going to do my cardio this morning..but I didn't sleep well last night. So I stayed in bed till 6am.

Hope you have a good day!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

morning cousON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hehe...spend money on lunch later.  Umm...I'll take a meat lovers pizza with thin crust please.




No, no....but if you wanna come up, I'll be happy to treat you to Genghis Grill or Benihana!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ooooh Stacey, I slept until 7am!!!  Boy it felt gooood toooo!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey CousON....how is my favorite cous today??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)

excellent, and fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

If I were any better, I'd be twins


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 30, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

I am so stuffed!!!!!    I ate WAAAYYY too much


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 30, 2004)

daammnnn sleepin til 6 or 7am is sleeping in late???? 

not even gonna say what sleepin in late for me is


----------



## Stacey (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn Lunch sounds YUMMMMMMMMMMMMMY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 30, 2004)

OH girl, it was so yummy.....I just kept eating and eating and eating -- finally, I had to quit!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 30, 2004)

how are you today fitg?

yea i usually always stuff myself

but as of yesterday i stopped and only eat till im "not hungry"

should save me a ton of cals


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Hey T! How are you today!?? It was great talking to you on the phone yesterday!! How was your workout?

Hope you have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

It must have been call Tam day yesterday!    
I got her when she was still at work.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

It was.....I love call Tam day!!   It was really good talking to you too Stace.

My workout was phenomenal!   Great Back Day

03/31/04 Wednesday
_last day of March, I can't believe it_

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
Back day w/ Vic.....good back workout:  One arm rows, cable rows, lat pull downs --  
Meal 1: 3 egg whites (hard boiled), 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ Splenda, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap, 4 glutamine caps
*2nd dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
Meal 2: 1 handful of peanuts and water to drink
Meal 3: double chicken and double veggies from Benihana, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap
Meal 4:  about 15 almonds, Double shot and water.  About to go do cardio.
Cardio this afternoon was 15 minutes Precor, 15 minutes Treadmill.  Was going to do abs, but I was so peeved about the stupid trainer incident that I left.
More cardio AND abs tomorrow
Meal 5:


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Awesome Tammy!! Glad you had a great back workout!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Babs....what's up chickie poo


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

How is your day going Tammy?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

It was good, bored -- now I've been busy for the past hour and I just do not like it!!!


No really, it makes the day go by quickly and I'm going to go do cardio after work!  YEAH...YEAH.....

How 'bout you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

Okay peeps....I'm about to be outtie so I can go do my cardio.

Later --  hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

Tammy your workout sounds great! and your meals are looking awesome!!  
have a great cardio workout girlie!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 31, 2004)

Ahhh my day was So-So.. Crazy at work!!!

Have fun doing cardio~~~ Your meals look YUMMMY Today too! 
Bye chicka!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

I did my cardio and then got infront of one of the trainers there that had a roid rage blowup or something....>I have no idea what happened.  Here's what happened.

I was talking to one of the other trainers that has always been very nice and I was actually talking to him about the SesaThin.  Then this Pillsbury dough boy of a trainer came in and just jumped in front of me (as if I weren't there) and started talking to my guy about his competition photos.  I said "that's great, but we're having a conversation here".....he said "you don't have to be a bitch -- really loud.

Okay, I was the bigger person, I said you know Russ, you're right, I'm sorry, but we're having a conversation here and you just interupted and it was really rude.  Then he just started talking about something else like it never happened.  

Oh my gosh -- you know, I don't care that he interupted.  I don't care that he had an outburst of roid rage.  But---the next time he calls me a bitch, I'll have his job and he can go to work for Roids R Us.

Okay, I'm done now -- sorry, just had to get that off my chest.

Going to make dinner now!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

hey hey whats up?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Mar 31, 2004)

read above CAT


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I did my cardio and then got infront of one of the trainers there that had a roid rage blowup or something....>I have no idea what happened.  Here's what happened.
> 
> I was talking to one of the other trainers that has always been very nice and I was actually talking to him about the SesaThin.  Then this Pillsbury dough boy of a trainer came in and just jumped in front of me (as if I weren't there) and started talking to my guy about his competition photos.  I said "that's great, but we're having a conversation here".....he said "you don't have to be a bitch -- really loud.
> ...



  
that asshole!!!
you shoulda bitch slapped him like richard simmons!!!
damn i hate those kinda guys so bad
today this coach really pissed me off too...i stated yelling at him in the hall lol
I was so close to cussing him out...but then i just walked away and sat down


----------



## Jill (Mar 31, 2004)

The dude probably has the worst self esteem ever. Especially since he has to put others people down in order to make himself feel better. And saying bitch outloud for others to hear, just so he "looks" cool. WHat a looser. Hes not worth it, obviously!


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 31, 2004)

His job would have been gone before walking out the door.  That does suck.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Well hopefully he got repramanded as I did tell his supervisor.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

04/01/04 Thursday
 HAPPY APRIL FOOL'S DAY EVERYONE 

* 1st dose of Lipo 6 before workout *
Cardio this morning -- Precor and Bike and Abs

Meal 1: 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ honey, 3 egg whites (hardboiled), 1 c. black coffee, 1 fishoil, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 2: handful of mixed, raw nuts, water to drink.
*  2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch* 
Meal 3: Benihana (double chicken, steak, double veggies, no salad, no rice, water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

How is everyone this morning?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

morning cousON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Mornin' Cous.....wanna be my body guard just incase I need protection from Roidburry doughboy??


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 1, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm in ... I'll do my impression of "The Rock" on his sorry little roid a%#%#$


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Hi Babs.....how is ya this morning?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

between Babs/Sapphires avi and your sigs, I am a happy man    I know your sigs aren't meant to be taken the way I take them, but in my little world, I rule.    So I'm allowed to take sigs like yours to a whole new level.     And you're my favorite cousON, so it's all good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Awwwww  CousON......you're my fav cousON too!!  

I see your fantasy - you want to make it a reality?

I agree, you do rule


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey FG!! That guy sounds like a jerk-- I'm sorry he called you a bitch...

some people I swear 

Hope you are having a good day today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I am having a wonderful day thank you Stacey.

I'm hungry, have no food and really wanna go back to Benihana today......but damn, that's getting to be an expensive habit!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Awwwww  CousON......you're my fav cousON too!!
> 
> I see your fantasy - you want to make it a reality?
> ...



be very careful what you ask for ...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey Tammy!!! I'm glad your great today~ Me too actually

ohhh I am hungry too..wierd. I had my oatmeal at 8:45am... crazy. 
Girl that is a very expensive habit. Do you get a lunch special??

We have a Benihana's RIGHT across the street from me!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 1, 2004)

I was over by there is am Stacey.  Benihana's is very yummy!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Really?! Where were you at?? Cooool!!! 

I have only been to Benihana's once!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I love Benihana Grill.   I usually get the lunch special, combo 2 -- double chicken and double veggies, no salad, no rice.

But hell, just that is $12.00

I don't know, I may have to fork it over today.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay, I'm about to go get lunch....I'm so hungry!   BRB


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Have a good lunch!!

Nope I couldn't spend $12 a day on lunch.. not even for one lunch a week 

have fun & Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I wouldn't have gotten it either Stacey, but I just got paid for my reimbursements and my phone allowance -- so I'm good to go.

Go see what I ate.....I was a hungry, hungry hippo!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/DayFoodsTab.asp

Here's my fitday.com so far.   I thought maybe I'd try to keep up with that more often now.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

LMAO! I bet you were hungry. I just ate and I still am hungry
I know I want to keep up with Fitday too!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

YUMMM LUNCH LOOKS Yummmmmy Again!!!

Thats cool you got Some $$$$!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm a happy girl today.   Over 50% of my foods so far today are from protein.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

What the hell is this?   I'm feeling really light headed right now.  And kinda dizzy too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay, I think I'm better now.....I honestly think I just needed some sugar or something.   I had a mini reeses and I feel better.

That was really, really strange.

On a side note, I ordered my SesaThin and HEAT....now, just waiting for it to come in.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

Thats awesome you have had so much protein. I'm slacking today

I'm glad you feel better now.. you must have needed a little sugar. Happens to me everyday


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

What is Sesathin & Heat???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Maybe so Stace.....I don't know, I've never felt like that before and it was so truly strange!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh SesaThin is the "super fish oil" and HEAT is the "super fat burner" both from Avant Labs......go check out the Supps Threads.

I can't wait to get mine.  I was hoping that TP would've picked me to be a tester for the HEAT...but I'm not opposed to spending the money on it so when I found out this afternoon that the last Beta Phase PreOrder was open -- girl, I jumped on it/....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 1, 2004)

THAT IS AWESOME GIRL!!! Good Luck with the new pills


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh SesaThin is the "super fish oil" and HEAT is the "super fat burner" both from Avant Labs......go check out the Supps Threads.
> 
> I can't wait to get mine.  I was hoping that TP would've picked me to be a tester for the HEAT...but I'm not opposed to spending the money on it so when I found out this afternoon that the last Beta Phase PreOrder was open -- girl, I jumped on it/....



what are your current stats? if i may be so bold


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm kinda glad you asked that CAT....gives me a starting point

04/02/04:
*Stats as of 03/05/04 were:
Weight: 128
Height: 4'10"
B/F: 28%  *
I don't know what my measurements were, my trainer has all of those in my book.


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 2, 2004)

Wowie, someone shorter than me. I'm 5 feet even.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 2, 2004)

Let me know how you like the supps, I'm always a little paranoid about taking them!! 

Diet looks awesome and your lunch yesterday sounds yummy!! I don't think I could ever get sick of chicken!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

04/02/04 Friday
WOOO HOOO

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before workout*
I had an AWESOME workout this morning.
I did biceps and triceps and then 30 minutes of cardio on the Precor

Meal 1:  Dyma Lean shake vanilla w/ banana (post workout)
Meal 2:  1/2 oatmeal w/ Splenda
*2nd dose of Lipo 6 before lunch*
Meal 3: Chipotle (black beans, a little bit of rice, chicken and steak, lettuce and hot sauce), water to drink, 1 fishoil gelcap.
Meal 4: 2 of the sweet potato pancakes that I made (see recipe), water to drink
Meal 5:  Steak and grilled zucchini, water to drink.

Got a leg day tomorrow w/ Victor.....I really wish I hadn't made that appt....I'm kinda tired.  But I know I"ll be happy when we're done.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> Wowie, someone shorter than me. I'm 5 feet even.




I know girl.....I'm short!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Best part about the 30 day routine I've had since then--
(we take weigh in and measurements on Monday)

is that since then I've lost 8 lbs.   Yep, 120 now and I won't find out until Monday what my BF has dropped to


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Oh by the way, I got a call from Cooper Clini yesterday and they've offered me the job.  It's a little less money, but I think that will come in time.  I honestly think I'll love the job though and I'll be a lot happier there.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Best part about the 30 day routine I've had since then--
> (we take weigh in and measurements on Monday)
> 
> is that since then I've lost 8 lbs.   Yep, 120 now and I won't find out until Monday what my BF has dropped to



  Congradulations on the 8lbs ... and 120 and looking fine    It's funny how those that are consistent get to where they want to be ... nice job Tam   

How much more do you want to lose?  Are you still thinking about competing?

and also congradulations on the job offer.  It sounds as though everything in Fit's life is going great!

signed ... your fav cousON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Dear Favorite CousON,

Everything in Fit's life is looking up, that's for sure.

There is no "thinking" about competing....I'm doing what I do because I "WILL" be competing in October.  _are ya comin'?_

I really am not concerned anymore the loss of LB's......I'm more concerned with the loss of BF.  However, my trainer says at competition, as short as I am, I'll probably come in at about 100lbs.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 2, 2004)

you WILL be competing hey ... hmmmm, perhaps it would be nice if you could send an email out to all those competing against you

"Dear fellow contestants .... it's my job to inform you that although you don't have the slightest chane at winning, I do invite you to come to see how you can fair against other _regular_ contestants being that I will be competing and I will not accept anything less than victory.  Why can I be so bold as to forecast a victory ... because I will accept nothing less.  I have been kicking ass March and will not stop till the day I kick a$$ on stage.

signed ... your friendly texas hottie and numeruno competitor, *Fit*

Are we coming?  Hmmmm ... that would be a cool opportunity to meet other IM's and hang with a bevy of IM babes.  I will pass it along onto the boss and see what she has to say.  

nt scribbles in notepad _holy cow ... hanging out the the Texas IM'ers and the missus ... the will certainly be some jealous Texans gasping for air wondering how that guy got to hang with the circle of beauties ... _


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'll be there Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

And not to mention NT, you guys will be hanging w/ two very hot, very buffed, competitors

Oooo, Oooo, Oooo.....pics on Monday!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I know you better be Jodie....you and Craigypoo can hang out at my house


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

YEAH!! CONGRATS ON THE JOB OFFER girlie!!! I think you will be sooo happy there. That is wonderful!! I'm so happy for you!!

And Congrats on the 8lb. loss!! Thats SO GREAT!!! 

 Soooo Proud of you.. You are Awesome!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

No, you're schmoopy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

With as much as I'm eating lately.......it's a damn wonder how I'm still losing weight.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

Victor gave me a new recipe this morning.  I think I'm gonna make these tonight so I can have them on the weekend.

Sweet Potato Protein Pancakes
1 med. sweet potato
3 egg whites
1/2 tspn cinnamon
1/2 tspn vanilla (without alcohol)
2 tablespoons Quaker oatmeal
2 scoops ANY 100% Whey protein

Pierce sweet potato and wrap in a wet paper towel.  Microwave on HIGH 5-8 minutes.  Remove skin and mash with the remaining ingredients in a medium bowl.  Mix well and pour onto a heated skillet.  Cook 2-3 minutes over medium heat, turn and cook an additional 2-3 minutes.  Serve with sugar-free syrup.

Makes 3 pancakes.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Sounds YUMMY


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I'm going home.....yeah, yeah, yeah.

  

Contemplating going to do more cardio!!!  Hmmmm......


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

If you have the energy then go for it!! 

Lucky you! have a wonderful weekend!!! 

byeeeee


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 2, 2004)

I decided to come home and just hang out!!!  I've got a leg day tomorrow, so I thought I'd save the energy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

Good Idea. Man you got home fast ~~ Lucky!

My friend & I are going for a powerwalk LONG ONE--around 5:45pm when I get home! (with my doggie)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

Saturday 4/3/04

Have an appt. w/ Victor at 1:00 -- LEG DAY

Then going to take the boys shopping and then to have pics taken for Easter.   That's going to be fun!!  I haven't had their pics done in two years...  

Will post my foods later.  As far as breakfast (meal 1), I did not do so well!   Let's just say I ate crap.  Having a cup of green tea before I leave.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

I didnt know sweet potatos have shins!!  

jk  I know what u meant


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 3, 2004)

!!!!

Oh my gosh, sometimes I talk faster than I write!!!  Or is it the other way around???


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

crap doesnt sound very tasty!


----------



## jstar (Apr 3, 2004)

Hi Fit!

Just trying to catch up on everyones journals.

Did you try the sweet potato pancakes yet? Those sound yummy! I might try them later on today or tomorrow

You are doing FANTASTIC btw, forget the "crap" breakfast, no one is perfect, just get right back to it! If it helps, I think sometimes it good to cheat to throw your body off from what it is used to. Especially if you have been eating clean for a long time, your metabolism is stoked up and it won't effect your progress much at all!

Have a great day


----------



## atherjen (Apr 3, 2004)

wheres the recipe for sweet tater pancakies? 
maybe I can change it some so I can eat it!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 3, 2004)

fit, I wanted to comment that I like how your meals are more... "normal" I am cutting out protein shakes and bars, and it's not realistic to carry around little containers of chicken to school.. I think nuts and a fruit can be a meal for me early in the day.. KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid!) by stupid im refering to myself


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2004)

jstar, thanks for coming in here, come in more often girly,,,,yep, I've made the pancakes twice already...doing that now as we speak.  I think those are going to be my new breakfast, maybe w/ some egg whites and some green tea!

Thanks greeky, I think my meals are pretty normal except I'm really trying to tighten everything up right now.  I have really got to get serious w/ my cardio too.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 4, 2004)

did I mention that weigh in and everything is tomorrow???


----------



## Jill (Apr 4, 2004)

Girlie-you kick ass, you are so on track, your weigh in and measurements will be AWESOME, I know it!! (note to self-try to be more dedicated like fitgirl)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Honey!!
Good Luck on the weigh in and measurements.. I'm sure you will have a great report!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I AM A HAPPY GIRL TODAY 

Okay, here is the rundown on the BF and measurements from today.  I also copied ones from Victor's log from 30 days ago (March 5th) for comparison.

*April 5th, 2004:*
BF: 22% (That's right, I was supposed to lose 4% and I lost 6%)
Tri: 18
Thigh: 20
Supra: 16 

*March 5th, 2004:*
BF: 28%
Tri: 24
Thigh:28
Supra: 20

Now for the measurements:
*April 5th, 2004:*
Waist: 27 3/4
Upper Arm: 11 1/4
Chest: 34.5
Thigh: 19 1/4
Hip: 35 3/4
Shoulder: 37
Calves 12.5

*March 5th, 2004:*
Waist: 29.5
Upper Arm: 12
Chest: 36 1/4
Thigh: 20
Hip: 37
Shoulder: 37.5
Calves: 12 3/4

Could I be anymore stoked!!!???   NOOOOOO

Now, 30 days from now on May 5th, I need to be at 19%BF.   I will try to surpass that as well!

Workout today was Chest and shoulders....oh it was good too!!
Meal 1:  sweet potato protein pancakes and black coffee
Meal 2:  sweet potato and chicken breast, water to drink.
Meal 3:  more chicken, about 10 almonds, water to drink.
Meal 4:  turkey slices when I got home, water to drink.
Meal 5:  herb and crouton crusted london broil (grilled), green beans, water to drink

I don't know what else I will have for food today.  I didn't bring anything, but I'm sure I will keep it clean.  
Man this time change has my meals out o' wack.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my goodness Tammy you are making INCREDIBLE PROGRESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :bounce:   
WAy to go! your hard work is all paying off! you shoudl be so proud of yourself- because Im mighty proud of ya!!! 
keep it up!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thank you Jen....I am so happy.   Results are the best motivator!

I couldn't be happier w/ my progress.

Thank you sweetie pie.  I appreciate it


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Woohoooooooooo.  see I knew ya could do it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Now what do I need to do???  I guess exactly what I've been doin' huh???

I'm actually hoping to get to something like 18 or 17% within the next 30 days.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

your welcome hun! you deserve all the praise! heck you have been working your butt off and soo dedicated!  

Id say just keep doing what youve been doing until you see a stall. I think you could defintly hit your goal in the next 30days! heck you havent proven yourself wrong yet!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

THanks jen....I'm going to continue to work my tail off!!

Oh, I forgot to mention that I am swearing by the Lipo 6.....I think it really does what it intends.

Oh, another thing -- I'm off my Lipo 6 now.  I'm going to stay off of anything until my HEAT and my SesaThin come in and I can start fresh.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

I have no doubt in my mind that you will!!!  

really? I have only heard small things about Lipo6. heck I dont even know if we sell it in Canada-maybes thats why!  
Im glad to hear that its working for you!! how long were you using it for? 

ahhhh Avants new products look great! when do you plan on getting them?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME MEASUREMENTS!!! OMG!! Girl you are doing some great work!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!! I'M sooo happy for you!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

THanks Stace......you know as I look back, it really hasn't been that hard.   Sure the workouts are hard while they're happening.  But I just keep remembering what Vic keeps telling me;
"everything after this is a piece of cake, easy day"

Jen.  I only used the Lipo 6 for the past 30 days.  Actually, I don't think it was a full 30 days, because I remember finishing my Zantrex 3 before starting the Lipo 6.   I bought the Lipo 6 from Nutrex.com.  Check it out there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I hope my Avant products come in this week!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

... 

There are few journals here where people are making the kind of gains you're making.  You are absolutely correct, results are a great motivator.  But to get the results, you have to want the change and be willing to work for it ... and you're doing just that.  It is ver exciting to see your results as they keep coming.  Now ... you're coming to the tough part, the tweaking to get to comp shape.  Welcome to the next step, but I don't see this as being an issue for the mighty fitgirl

your cousON


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

You're always so wonderful to me cous....like I said, I just keep remember what Vic tells me.

You are totally right though.  Now comes the hard part -- tweaking.   Actually, we started the "DETAIL" phase of our workouts this morning.  Abs before every single workout and cardio afterwards.....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

as I've said before, you make it easy.  You made a conscious decision to make a change, get a trainer and get to where you wanted to be - and you're doing it.  

Better tell hubby to get his baseball bat out, or buy one if he doesn't have one because there will be all sorts of looker's gakwing at the hotty washing the car, shopping, playing with the kids, driving to work, etc ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Not just yet cous......he'll have to take one to Playa w/ us.

Hmmm, how do you suppose we're gonna get that through customs?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'M HUNGRY!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

G-DAMN WOMAN!  Awesome progress!!!! I need to check out this Lipo 6, since I just started a pure ECA stack and I wanna see what else Lipo 6 has in it, altho I think ECA should work for me..


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Don't eat cookies Tam!

Have umm....CHICKEN!  wouldn't it be neat if they could make chicken taste and smell like a cookie????


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 5, 2004)

Greekie....I like the ECA stack better than the Lipo 6.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 5, 2004)

I just checked- that Lipo6 has ephedrin enad yohimbine in it... Canada goverment no likey!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, that would be cool is chicken tasted like chocolate chip cookies......I'd be one big fat porker from eating so much chicken, that's for sure


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

hahahahahaha! itd be so cool if we could find ways to manipulate our brains and taste buds to believe we were eating yummy stuff when we were eating healthy foods! talk about money-maker!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I've added my dinner for tonight, I hope it's yummy.

No HEAT or SesaThin today....  

I wonder if I could make some healthy chocolate chip cookies....anyone know where I can get some carob chips?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

health food store


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I AM A HAPPY GIRL TODAY
> 
> Okay, here is the rundown on the BF and measurements from today.  I also copied ones from Victor's log from 30 days ago (March 5th) for comparison.
> ...




*Great Job !!!!!! *


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks a bunch Gary.....I'm so excited about it.   You guys will probably hear about it for months to come..

_....remember when I lost all that fat??  Then I just thought if I had ooonnneeee cookie, it would all be okay...._


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

ok great job...now wheres the hot pics


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow CAT.   My assistant is going to be at the office so I'll get her to take some for me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just had a cookie, I just had a cookie..

nanner, nanner, nanner...     

I deserved it, I deserved it, I deserved it.

Okay, enough pu$$yfooting around.....that was my little treat for doing so well and now I have to get back on track!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 5, 2004)

Cardio tomorrow.....my chest is sore from today, so are my abs..


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 5, 2004)

If I have to do cardio you have to too missy!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'll see if I can get some pics tomorrow CAT.   My assistant is going to be at the office so I'll get her to take some for me



lol i was kidding again....
You know, its my signature to come in and axe for some pics 
geez you must think im some kinda horrible perv hehe....


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 6, 2004)

good Morning,


Just remember , Cardio is your friend  !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Did you do your cardio Viv?   I have 30 min. under my belt this morning.....not as long as I wanted to go, but I kinda slept over this morning and didn't make it to the gym until almost 6:15.

You better have done your cardio or you'll have to do it this afternoon.   





> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> If I have to do cardio you have to too missy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> lol i was kidding again....
> You know, its my signature to come in and axe for some pics
> geez you must think im some kinda horrible perv hehe....





CAT, I don't think you're a perv.....I like lookin' at myself too!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> _I like lookin' at myself too!!!_



sometimes I think we're more like brother/sista than cousONs


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

04/06/04 Tuesday

*1st dose of Lipo 6 before cardio*
**I wasn't going to take it but I guess it was almost second nature, 'cause as soon as I took it I was like -- man, I wasn't going to take that.....oh well**

Meal 1: black coffee and 3 sweet potato protein pancakes
Meal 2: chicken, black beans, lettuce (Chipotle), water to drink.
Meal 3: 2 more sweet potato pancakes, 1/2 diet coke.
Cardio after work, 15 minutes on Elliptical and abs.
Meal 4: One mini One Way protein bar, water to drink.
Meal 5:

Hope everyone is doing great this morning!!!   
Thinking I will go do some more cardio after work....I didn't do much this morning and I'm feeling like I have energy to burn baby......burn baby burn


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ha ha.....you may be right bro!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

weird how our habits take over sometimes! lol 
those pancakes sound yummy!!  

I SAW that Ms.Cookie Monster!!!  hope you enjoyed hun, as you said, well deserved!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

WHats Chipotle?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

huh???  what cookie????  

Jill, Chipotle is just the best place in the world -- okay second to Benihana.  You get to make these burritos there (or you can have it in a bowl, sans tortilla -- which is what I do)
I usually get the same thing everytime....chicken, black beans and lettuce.  OH IT IS SOOOOO GOODDDD!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

You are so right Jen....and those pancakes are so good, you should make them and try them.  The batch I make probably makes about 20 cookies size pancakes.  I make them really small, so I can put about 6 or so in a ziplock and bring them to work with me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

Ya'll are nothing but BIG TEASES!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Huh???  wachu talkin' bout Willis????

Tease, those are sweet potato protein pancakes, can't you have those?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

mmm can I have the recipe?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

I think it's on the previous page of my journal Jen!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Your sp pancakes are like the cookie thingies I make but with canned pumpkin!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

awwwwwww I want Chipolte!! YUM!! Maybe tomorrow!!

Hope you enjoyed your cookie!! 

I made healthy Oatmeal cookies last night (atherjen's recipe..except I didn't add the rasins or nuts) So Yummy!! 

Have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

awwww, it was so good.  But I knew I could only have one and that was how I went into it.  It was nothing more than a reward!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

Tammy Im gonna post that recipe in the recipe section! it sounds sooo yumm!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 6, 2004)

I can't have anything.    I'd eat them all.

Stac...if you go to Chipolte you better stop by!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

hmmm I think that Ill have to try this Chipolte when I come down yonder!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Tammy Im gonna post that recipe in the recipe section! it sounds sooo yumm!!!




That sounds fine to me!!!  Whatever you wanna do doll face


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Howdy!!!  

Haven't talked in awhile so wanted to say HI!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

hey girl  hope ur havin a better day than i am!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 6, 2004)

Jodie~ If I have extra money I'm going tomorrow or the next day--and will definatley stop by


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Don't forget to stop by here to Stace.......  hehehe

Ahhh, okay, me and these sweet potato pancakes are quickly becoming best friends!!!   I guess that's good though, Vic and Will say I can have all of the sweet potatoes I want, and there's nothing else in there except egg whites, oatmeal, protein powder and cinnamon.

Oh my gosh they sure are yummy though!!!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

they look soooo good!!! I thinK Im going to try them tomarrow-with a variation of what i can eat right now..  

do you eat them cold? put anything on them?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

Yep, cold or I heat them up sometimes too.....only takes about 10 or 12 seconds in the microwave though, doesn't take long to heat them up.

They are sooooo yummy!!!!   I'm glad they're healthy


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

I did an extra 15 minutes of cardio this afternoon on the Elliptical and did abs
3 sets 15x each Roman Chair
3 sets 15x each Reverse Crunch
2 sets 12x each Hip Thrust

Had one of those mini protein bars afterwards, the One Way bars....YUMMYY!!!  Those are soooo good!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hmmm I think that Ill have to try this Chipolte when I come down yonder!




I'll buy!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 6, 2004)

you have a date!!!!  

more elliptical!!  I dont know how you do it!! I walk off those things!! hahahaha

I posted ur recipe for them in the recipe section for everyone! Ive got to try!!! what size sweet tater you usually use?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> CAT, I don't think you're a perv.....I like lookin' at myself too!!!



hahaha
nice....

Some times i wish i was a hot lesbian girl (as opposed to guy? lol)

just so i could stare at myself nakid for hours....


um i mean...


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Steve buys the d-tour/one way's/joyride bars, the big ones!!! I took 1 to work wuth me today, only had 1 bite though, they are so yummy they taste like real chocolate!! YUM-ME!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 6, 2004)

i used to love protein bars.. but they dont have the same appeal to me anymore..neither do protein shakes...

umm so yeah.. i dont know what those crazy exercises u did are lol. i just do ball crunches...is that good enough? 

the elliptical is my fave  but today i went on the treadmill


----------



## Jill (Apr 6, 2004)

Elliptical is my very fav too! 40 mins FLY by, hiit is wicked on the ellip!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 7, 2004)

morning cousON


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning girlie!! Your doing great.  I'm going to have to try those Sweet Potato pancakes too!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning FG!!!  Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Steve buys the d-tour/one way's/joyride bars, the big ones!!! I took 1 to work wuth me today, only had 1 bite though, they are so yummy they taste like real chocolate!! YUM-ME!




Oh Jilly, I know exactly what you mean honey....the detour's are my fav


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> more elliptical!!  I dont know how you do it!! I walk off those things!! hahahaha




THe elliptical is my favorite....I think I could do that for an hour!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

04/07/04 Wednesday

Workout this morning was back.....I had Buddy working w/ me too and giving Vic and I some tips on how to develope my lats more.  He said I was developing really low, so he gave me some exercises to do to develope my lats more in the upper region.  
We did some "bonus" leg extensions too w/ forced negative reps on the last two reps.

Meal 1: (post workout) 1 cup oatmeal, 1 c. black coffee
Meal 2: (really a snack) about 9 almonds, water to drink.
Meal 3: turkey, lettuce, tomato, black olives wrapped in a whole wheat tortilla, 1/2 diet coke, water to follow
Meal 4: grilled chicken, steamed broccoli and water to drink.
Meal 5:

Hope everyone is doing well today.  Boy am I going to be busy today, I have a lot to do......Friday is my last day here.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't think ur supposed to do weights on an empty stomach?

No added protein in M1? 

No Lipo 6 Today? Are you cycling it? Whats your cycle if yes?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

You are absolutely right about no protein in meal 1.  I did not have any.....I ate my oaties on the way to work and then when I got here I had a meeting.....protein to come - never fear there little one.

I can do weights on an empty stomach.  As a matter of fact, we tried the whole eat before weight training days and I just plain flat out get sick....doesn't work for me.   Which is also number 2 reason I have carbs immediately after

I am on an off cycle of the Lipo 6.  I wanted to be fresh when my HEAT came in and I could start on that.  Usually I will never take more than about 4 or 6 weeks of my thermos, then I'll cycle off and then I'm back on.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon Tammy!! 
your def not alone, I know alot of ppl that just cant lift unless its first thing in the morning, and they still look great to me. to each his/her own ya know!  and your doing great now!!! 
ughh I was busy ALL morning too!! just getting in now. got a ton of eveyrthing I needed to do done though! better early than late! 

those bonus leg extensions sound fun!!  
glad to hear that Victor is helping you with those lats! he sounds awesome the way you always desribe him! who is Buddy? 

Have a great day girl!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh my gosh Jen......Buddy is a former Mr. Texas.   He's awesome, knows I'm competing and is helping me with all sorts of stuff.

I am so excited and grateful to have his input and advice (which reminds me I need to get him a thank you card), but can you imagine what advice and help like his would cost?????  a hellavu lot more than what I'm paying for Victor I'll tell you that!!   

I love Victor, he's awesome.   If he gets moved to another gym/location or gets deployed (ex-marine) or whatever....I'd follow him to the ends of the earth.   You know, I don't think of him as just my trainer, he's become more like of a friend who just happens to whip my fat ass into competition shape......
He's really awesome and I would do ANYTHING for him.
too bad we're both married too.....that boy would be in some serious trouble.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

someone has a crush!  ummmmmmmmm, I'm telling.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

I knew it!! hahaha thats awesome that you have BOTH great trainers/advisers!!  Luckyy lucky woman!! your going to do awesome!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

hmm....if you really feel "too bad we are both married" then maybe you shouldn't be married...if you are with someone and really wanting to be with someone else, that isnt fair to you or your partner.

unless of course you were just talking shit...in which case....HANDS OFF THE TRAINER!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

No grabbing the Trainer's butt!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> No grabbing the Trainer's butt!



At least not when anyone's looking!! 
 


Just kidding!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO at JODIE!! I was thinking the same thing...ummmmm ummmmmmm I'm telllllllllling toooo... Just Kidding..  

I am soo happy you found Victor to train you-- he sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

DrChiro--  I know Tam is just teasing--she's a very very happy girl with her Hubby


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh And Tammy-- I'm such a dorkface I swear!! I JUST GOT your message you left me on my cell from MONDAY.. I'm horrible with that dang cell phone I tell ya!! Matt tells me that all the time.. 

Sowwwy babe~ And thanks for checking on me on Monday ~ You are soo sweet


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

hey now...i used to be a trainer...i know what goes on...or what CAN go on with people who have no morals.


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 7, 2004)

I know Tammy was just kidding around....she comes across as a really sweet girl....if she wasnt jodie wouldnt like her so much!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

I figured that DrChiro--just checking...hehehehe


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

duh! i knew u were off the lipo 6.. what a bad memory i have!!!!!

i didnt have protein either tho. my stomach says no lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> unless of course you were just talking shit...in which case....HANDS OFF THE TRAINER!


.


I really was just talking shiat.....I really love my hubby.   He is wonderful.   I only said that because Victor is so darn adorable.  Sometimes I think he's a dork, but most of the time, he's the ex marine yellin' in my face....LOL

No really, I love my hubby very, very much


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> LMAO at JODIE!! I was thinking the same thing...ummmmm ummmmmmm I'm telllllllllling toooo... Just Kidding..
> 
> I am soo happy you found Victor to train you-- he sounds wonderful!!!





He really is wonderful.....I don't think I could've been happy with anyone else training me.   I'm taking that boy all the way to the top with me....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

He is awfully cute though


----------



## Stacey (Apr 7, 2004)

Lmao at ya Fitgirl!!!

Have a great night!! I'm finally leaving work!!

Bye sweetie!


----------



## draven (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> You are absolutely right about no protein in meal 1.  I did not have any.....I ate my oaties on the way to work and then when I got here I had a meeting.....protein to come - never fear there little one.
> 
> I can do weights on an empty stomach.  As a matter of fact, we tried the whole eat before weight training days and I just plain flat out get sick....doesn't work for me.   Which is also number 2 reason I have carbs immediately after
> ...



if your using the Lipo 6 with ECA, bulk nutrition is selling it in bulk since they can't be sold after the 12th.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

I got home and my SesaThin was here!!!!    YEAH  

I can't wait to try it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DrChiro *_
> I know Tammy was just kidding around....she comes across as a really sweet girl....if she wasnt jodie wouldnt like her so much!




Thank you doc.....I really like Jodie and you too so much!!  I can't wait to meet you guys at the comp.

You two are too sweet!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish I was goin to this competition too


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

C'mon down Greeky......we'd love to have you in Big Tex


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

My SesaThin came in today.  I will take my first dose with my dinner tonight as the directions call for 1/2 capfull 3x a day w/ meals.

I can't wait to see how it works.  

Now, I can't wait for my HEAT to get here.  I hope that comes this week too.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 7, 2004)

Let us know how it works for you! updates often chickie!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

what exactly is sesathin? is that like super-oil? lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

I will definitely let you all know what I see and feel and know.

I will tell you one thing -- it really does not taste bad at all.   You know what water taste like if you leave the water bottle in your car all day and then you get in there and you take a drink?   You know how it tastes a little bitter and really warm, well, this is kinda what the SesaThin tastes like to me.

It's not bad at all.  I just took a drink of water after I took it and then ate dinner....gotta go post my dinner now


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hey greeky, go look in the supplement section and take a look at the stuff there.   I'm mainly concerned with the cholesterol lowering properties that this stuff has than anything else.   It is supposed to increase fat burning and decrease fat storage.

There have been reports of people looking leaner in 3 to 4 days.  Well see....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi sweetie pie!!!  How is ya?

Ohhhhhh my chicken and broccoli was good tonight!!!!  mmmmm....mmmm...mmmmm

Then Brad had to eat the brownie, choc mousse, whip cream dessert.....right in front of me.  I just went


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 7, 2004)

I wish I would have done that!  I didn't have my "normal dinner".  I have had no protein.  Ummm....carbs, carbs, sugar and sugar!  

I was bad..I will feel icky tomorrow.  The veinna sausages will be back instead of fingers.

Now that was mean of Brad, go slap him for eatting that in front of you!  Can I send him the rest of the cookies?


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> There have been reports of people looking leaner in 3 to 4 days.



How come I never get these crazy immediate results people see off supps and/or diets? Like people who go on atkins and lose soo much weight the first week WTF!!!!! 

The only thing that I notice a difference with, is after taking ALA for a couple days my face looks a lot leaner, altho the rest of me doesnt


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

Can I slap him for u  JK!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Can I send him the rest of the cookies?




YEAH....he'd think you hung the moon!!1


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 7, 2004)

I think I'm loggin' off now guys.  I need to get some sleep before cardio and abs in the morning..

Hey Jen, I'll think about you on the elliptical.....  

Have a good night everyone
XOXO


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 7, 2004)

nighty night


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm actually excited and anxious to do my cardio tomorrow morning.. this EC is some miracle stuff!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

04/08/04 Thursday

Okay, okay....I did not do my cardio this morning.  I did bring my stuff though and I plan to go do it after work.  I think I might actually leave early, if possible.

Woke up and was soooo hungry, took my SesaThin and then grabbed a cup of coffee for the drive in.
Meal 1: (when I got to the office) 1/2 c. oatmeal, 3 egg whites, SesaThin with meal.
Meal 2:  tried to eat some turkey, it was nasty, so I ended up getting some chicken and steak and veggies from Benihana Grill, water to drink, SesaThin with meal.
Meal 3: almonds and water to drink
Meal 4: grilled turkey patties, green beans and carrotts for dinner, water to drink, last dose of SesaThin tonight, multi-vit.
Meal 5:  I doubt I will have anything before bed.  I had two turkey patties and I'm full

I hope everyone is doing great today!!  
I might be on more today.  The girl that is in here temping and that is possibly going to take my spot is going to do the work today.   I'm sitting in the wings -- there's no way she's going to get the gist of it, if I do the work.......right?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

I might get to take a new pic or two today....depends on whether or not my assistant comes in.   We'll see.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

morning mrs.fit!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Morning Cous......

How is my fav cousON this morning?  How's the wifey?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey girl~ Sounds like you will have a relaxing day at the office today!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

I hope you get a new pic! I am supposed to get a digicam SOON!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Yeah, I"m just gonna hang back and watch!!

I'm gonna try to get a pic later Viv......


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

I am excellent ... the wifey is sore (legs day yesterday) but good.  

And your fine self?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

I am good!!!!  About to have lunch....ooooo, gotta go post food


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Afternoon Tammy!!!  
hows it going today? no sweet tater pancakes?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

no jen....I'm out 
I will be making another batch tonight though, you can bet your booty on that!!

Other than that, all is well on fitgirl's side of the world.  How 'bout you?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

Im good! at work! the computer was givving me a hard time for a couple hours!!  

I saw the sun today!! wahoo!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm sorry you're having computer problems!!!!!  Did you throw your computer out of the window?  I would've


----------



## atherjen (Apr 8, 2004)

its my Boss's computer here at work!! no throwing it out the window!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Oh darn.....well, actually, I really would've done it then....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yeah, I"m just gonna hang back and watch!!
> 
> *I'm gonna try to get a pic later Viv......*


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

ugggggggg I had computer issues last night!!!! My mom was joking about throwing it out the window!

hi fg!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi Stace.....how are you this afternoon?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey doll! I'm good~ thanks..been busy!!!  How are you??
Today is My Friday~~ We are off tomorrow!! 

Hope you have a great Easter weekend


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 8, 2004)

Computer throwing sounds like a good stress reliever


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww Stacey....wow, that's great that you are off on Good Friday!    I wish I was, but I'm working....at least until 1:00.   I have an appt. to get my hair cut at 2


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Afternoon Tammy!!!
> hows it going today? no sweet tater pancakes?


these sound good. do tell me about them?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Burner, the recipe is here in my journal....maybe a page or two back, not sure.   It is also in the recipe's section.

They are so good, I had three of them for breakfast this morning.....yummy


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

I posted Tammy recipe for those pancakes in the recipe section!  

hows it going today Tam?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

04/09/04 Friday
Happy Good Friday everyone  

Workout this morning was biceps and triceps....I'm already sore  

Meal 1: (on the way to work from the gym) 3 sweet potato, protein pancakes, 1 cup coffee, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 Glutamine caps.
Meal 2: almonds, water to drink.
Meal 3: chicken and steak, grilled onions and zucchini (Benihana)- my assistant bough lunch for me, this being my last day here and all, water to drink, 2nd dose SesaThin
Meal 4: mini Detour bar, water
Meal 5:

I have to leave at 1:00 today to get my hair cut, so I will probably be on later this afternoon.

Ohhh, my assistant is here today, so I will post some pics in a few minutes.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Pics!!!!  NOWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Happy Good Friday Tam!!!! :bounce: 

ahhhh I need another hair cut too! what are you geting done to it?? 

sounds like a great workout and breakfast too!!!  

pstttttttttt pics pics pics!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm just getting the ends cut.  I really don't want to cut much of the length off.   My guy that cuts my hair is really good....I've been going to him for about 3 years.  He's pretty good with my hair.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay.....let me see how these came out

First one:
tricep


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

SEcond one:
Biceps.....man I need some work on these little bitty things


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, I know the quality of these picture phones really, really suck!!!!

I'll see if I can get one of the waning waist here in a min....have to take that one myself.  I don't think I can get my asst. to take that one for me.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice tri!   Mine still suck.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh thanks Jodie.  I was actually hoping that pic would've come out better, but you can definitely see the great bulk and lines.   Vic says my triceps are blowing up too fast


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Okay, here's one more.....a little risque, but if you get squeemish....don't look at my fat ass!!!!

Man I wish the quality of these pics were better.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

I hate these pictures....I wish my body looked better.....but I'm working on it and it definitely looks better than it did 4 months ago that for damn sure.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

looking hot woman!!! 
and NOOOOOOOOOOOOO negative talking!!  of all people YOU know better!!!!  
youve come so far and made exceLLEnt Progress Tam!! you need to look at those pics and say "Wow look at me! " and then smile!!


----------



## DrChiro (Apr 9, 2004)

ha ha...fitgirl....did you go into the bathroom at work...drop your pants...take a pic with your phone in the mirror...and then post it?

i dont know why but I think that is funny.

(looking great by the way....and your bi's are not little...great shape to them)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Why yes doc, I did.....and when you put it that way....it is kinda funny!!!!

THanks for the compliment though, I really appreciate it.  You too jen.....I'm gonna look like Jodie in no time


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, here's one more.....a little risque, but if you get squeemish....don't look at my fat ass!!!!
> 
> Man I wish the quality of these pics were better.


hey!
Hubba hubba!
always improving! 
Thanks for letting me know where to find the recipes, ladies!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 9, 2004)

You look great!! Very nice definition!!

I ordered the Lipo 6, I'll let ya know how I like it.  Are the pills really big?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

NC...they are smaller pills.  Not too big!

I like the stuff too!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, here's one more.....a little risque, but if you get squeemish....don't look at my fat ass!!!!
> 
> Man I wish the quality of these pics were better.






woohoo
you dont have a fat ace!!!!

lookin good to me


----------



## jstar (Apr 9, 2004)

Hi Fittie Fit Girl!

Nice pics!

Your arms are looking REAL good! 

You and I both need to tan though ha ha.

I need to catch up this weekend on your journal, (for inspiration


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Tanning at my Pool on Sunday???????


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tanning at my Pool on Sunday???????




I WANT IN!!!!!  
dang if only!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 9, 2004)

Come on!  Tam can be here in 4 hours.  If she drives fast in her lil hot rod!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey sexy, it is pretty funny u drop ur pants at work to take pics to post.. So silly! 

You have nice biceps not small!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

yeah, yeah, yeah........at least you got pics of the progress.   Okay, not really - but next pictures, I promise to take them w/ my *GOOD* camera..


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh here's my update on the SesaThin:

Although today was only my second full day using it, I do feel pretty good.
I haven't really noticed any of the "leanness" that others have posted seeing on Avant's board, but what I have noticed is that the fat down the center of my abs (right around the bellybutton area) doesn't look as pudgy/full/fat/icky/cellulit-y.  Maybe this is what they are talking about, don't know.   I'll update again on it next week some time.

Stiiiillllll  for my HEAT to arrive.   I think coupling the two will make a big difference.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Sweetie..dang I'm sorry I missed you on here!! Its 8pm here, friday night. Matt is sleeping because hes gotta get up at 2:20am to go to work (has to be there by 3:30am) Crazy!! 

I saw your pictures---- LOOKIN  GOOOOOD GIRL!!!! I can see a difference in your stomach..and check out those triceps!! Awesome progress..don't ever doubt yourself..you are on a ROLLL

So Proud of you!
Man I wish I could take pics of me!

Have a wonderful Easter!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

*pokes fitgirls tummy* yep... getting leaner 

how are you today sugar?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Yep, I know greeky.....someone needs to be pokin' my fat tummy!!   I'm gonna try to get leaner.

Saturday 4/10

Woke up, went to gym, did 20 minutes cardio on treadmill
Alternate 5 minute walking at 3.7 speed/3 minute running at 5.4 speed

Abs:
Roman Chair 3 x 15
Crunches 3x 15
Hip Thrust 3 x 15
Weighted crunches 3 x 15

Now home and eating:
Meal 1: 1 c. oatmeal w/ 1 splenda and a dash of cinnamon, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 2:
Meal 3:
Meal 4:

***Oh Aunt Flo came to see me today....I didn't even know she was coming, she just showed up.  Wonder if that has anything to do with the SesaThin???     No cramping either!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

ughhhh Ms Flow.. that doesnt sound fun! at least you dont feel icky!! 
and TRY to get leaner??? you WILL and already ARE!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

Baby, I am quickly getting scared!!!!

Right now stands 6 months out, if I don't get on the ball, I'm scared that it's gonna domino on me and soon I'll be 12 weeks out with NOTHING

I'm talking to Victor first thing Monday morning!!!


You're right, I don't feel icky -- actually feel pretty normal!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

CALM DOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  your doing AWESOME and you still have 6 WHOLE MONTHS!! thats a LONG time girl!!!! relax!! trust me it will all work out!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Tamtam.....do you realize how much can be accomplished in just 16 weeks? Lighten up some and enjoy the Holiday!  You've got PLENTY of time!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Hmm, no cramps but you do have the moodiness!  jk hon!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh here's my update on the SesaThin:
> 
> Although today was only my second full day using it, I do feel pretty good.
> ...


I too do not feel the warm sensation in my stomach from the sesathin.  However I do have some great results so far that I was shocked with.  Last Friday I started Sesathin and HEAT.  Last Friday also started my week off from the gym for a break.  I've my cals at maintenance level this week and on a few days a speck higher   Every Saturday, I weight myself so this morning I stepped on the scale and I was 2lbs lighter than last week   That was at maintenance cals and no workouts.  I was shocked.  My diet was carbs 1 day and then no carbs the next day this week and yesterday was a carb day. 

Just thought I'd share


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

2lbs from no dieting or workouts.. just superoil!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> 2lbs from no dieting or workouts.. just superoil!


I still ate clean though and did not eat any junk food.  That is most important.  Nothing will work if you don't eat clean.


----------



## Jill (Apr 10, 2004)

What would you say your cals were at daily Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2004)

Sesathin is the oil and HEAT is the Fatburner.

My cals ranged from 1500-2200.  Depending if it was a carb day or a no carb day.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I too do not feel the warm sensation in my stomach from the sesathin.  However I do have some great results so far that I was shocked with.  Last Friday I started Sesathin and HEAT.  Last Friday also started my week off from the gym for a break.  I've my cals at maintenance level this week and on a few days a speck higher   Every Saturday, I weight myself so this morning I stepped on the scale and I was 2lbs lighter than last week   That was at maintenance cals and no workouts.  I was shocked.  My diet was carbs 1 day and then no carbs the next day this week and yesterday was a carb day.
> 
> Just thought I'd share



Jodi, I don't feel that warm sensation either.  And it's so funny that you mentioned being 2 lbs lighter this week......when I got on the scale this morning BEFORE going to do cardio - I was at 119......   I too went  !!!  I couldn't believe it, but I didn't really equate it to that until now.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 10, 2004)

I know I have a long time, but I just get a little freaked out when I really start analyzing it, ya know.  

I don't have any of the moodiness from Aunt Flo being here, no cramps, no nothing....she's actually not being such a biatch this month....maybe the SesaThin???  

I really like it though and I can't wait to see what results I have in a week or so of being on it.   AND I REALLY can't wait to use it with the HEAT.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I know I have a long time, but I just get a little freaked out when I really start analyzing it, ya know.


Don't analyze!  Just think Craig and I only have 9 WEEKS.   I freak at two out!  I start to stress the leggies, which I can't train for 10 to 12 days out from it.  Worry that they will look puffy, hold too much water, won't have the cuts in them all kinds of goofey azz crap.   AND...worry about what I will have as my first junk food after all this is done.  I'm thinking IHOP.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

Hehe, after HAN's show, all the competitors pigged out, while I sat there and ate my salad


----------



## atherjen (Apr 10, 2004)

HEY NOW!! NOOOOOOOOO analyzing Tam!  Just play it as it comes. take it day by day, your doing awesome now!! just stick to the guns and you'll be more than ready! BOTH Vic and that other guy will help you to be sure of it!!  

Keep us updated on the Sesathin and HEat once you get it. Im interested in hearing how well they work


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 10, 2004)

I wish I had 6 months til summer! You are doing really well and you are so far out, I'd imagine a lot of girls start their 12 weeks out diet at a higher bf% than you are at right now.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 10, 2004)

Tamtam.....would you please go eat some pizza for me???  You have plenty of time to have a slice. (umm, wait...I can eat a whole med. thin crust meat lovers)  make that two slices and cheesy breadsticks with sauce!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey girlie~ How was your Easter??
Hope all is well!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah.. Where are you???? Come on post so I can pick on you!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

Tam Tam!!!  where are you woman!! How was Easter??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

*Hi everyone!!*

Boy, off all morning long and come back to a host of hotties waiting for me.....I feel so special

Today was my first day at Cooper Clinic and I could've gotten on earlier, but really didn't want to, you know - first day and all!!!

It was good though, my boss wasn't there, she took the day off, so I got to leave early.

I did get my employee badge and my membership to the fitness center though.  Employees get membership to the fitness center their very first day!!  FREE MEMBERSHIP!   this is normally a $3000.00 membership  

Also, here's one great part of working there -- all of the time I spend in the fitness center, I get to log on to their e-log fitness website and accumulate points.   The more points I accumulate during the year, I get paid for at the end of the year....THEY ACTUALLY PAY YOU FOR WORKING OUT AND KEEPING HEALTHY!!!

Imagine that????

Diet has been great today.
Meal 1: post workout -- 1 c. oatmeal w/ splenda and raisins, black coffee to drink, 3 glutamine caps, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 2:  turkey slices and diet pepsi
Meal 3: tuna w/ pickles on 1/2 pita pocket, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 4: about 6 walnut halves, 2 cups green tea.
Meal 5: Garlic herb crusted baked Tilapia w/ lemon, green beans, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine caps 

This morning's workout was another leg day with Big Poppa Pump!!!!!  It was pretty darn intense too.....Vic's all into these forced negative reps and it's just about to kill me.  I couldn't even walk afterwards....but I guess that's what they're for, huh??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Yeah.. Where are you???? Come on post so I can pick on you!!!!




I'm here...why are YOU picking on me??  How was your cardio this morning?????


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

I loved forced negatives!!! and on legs!! right on!!  walking like a penguin? 

Glad you had a great first day at ur new job!!! 
awesome deal to get PAID to workout?? ID LIVE in the gym!!!!!!!!  
a 3000$$$$ membership- they must have some nice equipment??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm tellin' ya, you honestly never have to leave that facility.  If there was a place for me to sleep, I never would  

I get employee discounts on all of the stuff there too -- there's spa, restaurant, gift shop, you name it!!  

Yep, I'll see if I can take a pic of the gym when I'm there next.  I might use the fitness center tomorrow for my cardio after work.....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm here...why are YOU picking on me??  How was your cardio this morning?????



cuz you said so  no cardio.. body TOO tired.. hopefully later


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

don't be rollin' your eyes at me missy......I did cardio today (and it was a leg day) now you better get on that treadmill and do your cardio.   Do you understand me missy????


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm going now. There's always cute guys after 5pm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I've decided I'm going to bake some garlic herb crusted tilapia tonight w/ lemon and some green beans.......damn, I should be a chef for BB'ers


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Thazzzz right honey, go get buffed and a buff guy!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Okay, I did not go do anymore cardio this afternoon, but I will be doing it tomorrow and it will be a good cardio day, so that will be okay.   I'm not beating myself up about it and I'm not buggin' about it either.

I'm debating on whether I should make that tilapia tonight or not.  Brad isn't feeling well so he's just having soup -- I don't want soup, I want my fish, but I don't think it's fair to eat it in front of him....    what to do.....what to do??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 12, 2004)

MAKE THE FISH!!!!  I would!!! let him eat soup!!  

ahh dont wrry about 1 day of not doing cardio woman! you still trained!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 12, 2004)

I know, I'm not worrying....I did 15 minutes plus abs this morning after my leg workout.

I think I may make the fish anyway...just won't grill the zucchini and I'll have some green beans with it....that sounds good, huh?

Jen, I love your new avy by the way


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

HEY! Omg That new job sounds awesome!!!! Thats sooo cool you got a FREE gym membership!! And they PAY you to workout!! OMG Your gonna Be RICH!!! SWEET!!!!

I'm sooo happy for you~ And SO glad you had a great first day!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 12, 2004)

OH I would make your Fish!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Thazzzz right honey, go get buffed and a buff guy!!!



None of them talk to me


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

04/13/04 Tuesday
Hi everyone -- everything is going great on my second day....diet is awesome!

Meal 1: 1/2 c. oatmeal w/ raisins and splenda, coffee to drink, I dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 2: tuna for lunch w/ green beans, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 3: turkey slices, water to drink.
Meal 4: sweet potato w/ chicken and ff cheese on top of the spud, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, multi
Meal 5:

I did 25 minutes of cardio, did not tan...wanted to get home and start cleaning the house.    I think tomorrow I may do my cardio at the fitness center at work......  
Will talk to you guys more later.   Hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 13, 2004)

Tamtam...where are your carbs????????  Add some oaties or a spud to your meal 4!   Ya don't wanna crash and burn.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Tam--Glad your having a good day!!!


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 13, 2004)

Where do you get this Sesathin and Heat?

Your doing great Tam!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

TamTam where are you woman?  
you best be eating some carbs like Jodie said!  

Hope your 2nd day at work is going good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Tamtam...where are your carbs????????  Add some oaties or a spud to your meal 4!   Ya don't wanna crash and burn.




I'm actually planning to have some sweet potatoes for dinner Jodie...thanks for the heads up and advice!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Where do you get this Sesathin and Heat?
> 
> Your doing great Tam!!




Thanks ncgirl....I'm working my booty off that's for sure.   I got the SesaThin and HEAT online.....Avantlabs.com


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice diet so far girly! Glad work is going well, today was my first day at my internship. It went pretty good.  I did cardio this morning, but I won't get to do any tomorrow.  I am interning from 9-5, then meeting w/ one of my class groups around 8, 8:30 to work on a group project.. so I'll be leaving my house around 8am and wont be home til around 11pm


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ahhhhh crap....now I don't know what to have for dinner!  The hubby wants soup again, still not feeling well and he doesn't have an appetite.....    What to have, what to have??

I do have some chicken and some sweet potatoes...maybe having a loaded sweet spud w/ chicken and cheese???  Yummy...that sounds pretty good huh?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 13, 2004)

dang feed your hubby the darn soup again! LOL 

mmm sweet taters and that cluck cluck sound good! have that!!  add in some veggiemisteers too!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 13, 2004)

CHEESE?!?!  What kind of cheese


----------



## Stacey (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey honey!!!  
Hope your having a good evening.. I'm in my workout room about to pick up the weights--but wanted to say HI!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> CHEESE?!?!  What kind of cheese




It was fat free sweetie  


I had the sweet potato and chicken, water to drink.

It was good, but I was so full, I couldn't have had any other veggies if I wanted


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

04/14/04  Wednesday
Hi everyone   

I'll get back on later this afternoon, just wanted to say hello, hope everyone is doing great today.

Back workout on my own this morning (Big Poppa Pump wasn't there) and cardio and abs too.

Meal 1:  Nitro-Tech shake (post workout), 1 dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 2:  coffee and mini Detour bar 
**had a meeting, didn't get to eat anything really substantial**
Meal 3:  turkey slices (about 7)    Can anyone tell that this is a high protein day???
Meal 4:  some sweet and sour chicken, egg drop soup, low mein noodles, diet dr. pepper to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps.   (Yes, I decided to have a cheat meal....not only did it sound good, but I've been good all day long and I said so.

Don't know when I'll eat the rest of my food I brought, I have tuna, eggs, turkey.....I have to leave at 1:00 for a 2:00 dental appt.....  uuuggghhh


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey sweetie!! I hope you can squeeze in another meal before you leave for the dentist!!! 

How is day 3?!! 
Today for lunch I'm trying the Strawberry Nitrotech shake! Have you had them before?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2004)

cousON


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

ughhh have fun at the dentist office! make sure you ask for stickers and free toothbrush when you leave!  

Have a good afternoon!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have not had the strawberry ones....boy do I want to try it though.    

I think I'm just going to have my other chocolate one for lunch though on my way to the dentist......

I'm gonna get stickers, toothbrush, and a lollypop


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

My third day is going great!!!   

Also, when I got on the scale this morning, I was DOWN 2 lbs......Wooo Hooo....that puts me at 118 now!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

JLB....:::::skinny biotch:::: 

heheh....j/k  your short so thats a good weight.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Umm...shorter than me.   Had to clarify that.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah on the 2lbs!!! 

omg..you have to try the strawberry ones!! I'm drinking the big can now-- Taste like Strawberry Milk-- Yum!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

You're so funny Jodie......I am short and if you look at the chart for my height, I'm still overweight!!!   

I'm working on it though, and I'm feeling pretty good about my progress.

I have been feeling very "uplifted" lately and I think it might be from the SesaThin usage.   I have heard this effect from one other person too.....I think Avant Labs needs to add a new benefit to their scope of the product.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

Those charts lie.  They don't take in account us more muscular girls.  LOL


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

you have a point.......


----------



## atherjen (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with Jodie- those charts are stupid!!! 
I did this silly online calculation that said I had 27%bf.  

congrads on the 2lbs loss! keep it up!!! :bounce:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's pretty weird...what online calc thingy was that jen?

Thanks for the congrats....I'm really gonna try to keep it up.  I bought a new swim suit yesterday to take to Playa and I'll be damned if I'm NOT gonna look good in it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

Okay,,,,,nappy nappy time!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 04/14/04  Wednesday
> Meal 4:  some sweet and sour chicken, egg drop soup, low mein noodles, diet dr. pepper to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps.   (Yes, I decided to have a cheat meal....not only did it sound good, but I've been good all day long and I said so.






Check out my last meal for today!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh Yummmy Meal at dinner!! You deserved it!!

You WILL look So hot & Awesome in your new swimsuit!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 14, 2004)

I want noodles.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 14, 2004)

mmmmmmmm Jodie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

04/15/04 Thursday
Fourth day going AWESOME!!!   I love this place, and eating healthy is so EASY here.

Meal 1: Soy Latte, 1/2 protein bar
Meal 2: tuna and 2 egg whites (hard boiled)
Meal 3/Snack:  raisins, other half of protein bar
Meal 4: nachos on WOW chips, FF cheese and hot sauce
Meal 5: grilled chicken, sweet potatoes, veggies


Don't know what to have for my afternoon snack yet.  I guess I could have the rest of my eggs or I could wait one more hour and get something from the fitness/sports bar when I leave. 

I did not do my cardio this morning.  I really didn't feel like it since my tooth was still kinda sore, but I plan to do my cardio this afternoon afterwork.
Hope everyone is having  a great day so far!!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey TamTam!!!  Im sooo happy to hear that your having a great day and love your job!!!  
what time do you work til normally?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

ohhh DIDDO On what Jen said!!!

I am so happppppppy for you FG!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> what time do you work til normally?



It depends really on how my day is.   Today we had admin. training and then my boss let everyone go home. 

I'll probably work a little later tomorrow though


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Your at HOME??!! LUCKY!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep....at the house and eating some nachos.....

WOW chips, ff cheese and hot sauce..

OOOOOOOHHHHH, I was starving when I got home and did not want to eat cookeis or anything bad ya know?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG that sounds SOOOOOOOOO GOOOOD FG!!!!!! I want to try those new Low Carb doritos-tortilla!!!!  YUM


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Have you ever had the WOW chips?   Do you ever get the


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

hey honey!! Yes I have had every flavor---I have heard they have something in them to make you go potty--but they never did me--suprise suprise (EVERYThing effects me)


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Okay, workout question:

Does anyone do pilates?   I'm specifically interested in one pose...the plank.

A trainer at my gym told me to start doing those to lean out my middle a little more


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Are you trying to get prego???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep, have been trying for almost 2 years now


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh, I wasnt aware of that. Sorry


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Okay, workout question:
> Does anyone do pilates?   I'm specifically interested in one pose...the plank.



Are those the thing that you get on your toes and eldows and hold for a few secs while keeping your tummy and torso off the ground?

The do help the tummy!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hey FG-- I do Pilates On the weekends- SOMETIMES during the week.  And I do yoga moves in the morning

The Plank Is AWESOME!!!! Did he tell you how to do it?? Hold for 45 seconds, and repeat after you rest for a minute. 
They Rock


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

Oh don't be sorry honey.....we're just kinda taking it as when it happens, it happens.....we're trying though


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Yep thats them Jodie!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I think she said do it for 30 seconds and then rest 1 minute and then do again.....do it 6 times.

How quick do pilates work??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 15, 2004)

Never tried the whole thing called pilates.  Only those for the tummy and the ones for your legs.  Where you hold a db, do a squat type thing and go back up.  works the inner leg and hammies.


----------



## Jill (Apr 15, 2004)

Fitgirl, I think you should post some new pics!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I will soon Jill....I need to get my digital fixed first.  I've been thinking about maybe just going to get one of those disposables though


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Jodie--on the video they call those Pile' squats--thats what I always do on Leg Day

FG-- You don't need to do it 6 times--not at first-start with two! You will Feel it!!

I love pilates--Great stretching workout to me!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 15, 2004)

Ive been doing Pilates alot lately! did some this morning again too! LOVE it!!!  

I did plie squats too this week Stace! their a great change!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I might try to take a class at the gym at work maybe on Monday or Tuesday.....I have workout w/ Vic tomorrow


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats Cool Jen!! I love pilates too..and the pile' squat rocks!!!

FG=  I think you would like it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I just did three of those plank thingies right here in my living room


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome--Oh I'm gonna do some now tooo

What did ya think??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 15, 2004)

I definitely felt it!   I'm gonna do those more often


----------



## Cate (Apr 15, 2004)

Ahhhh...Pilates, planks and piles!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Glad you liked them girl--when I read it you made me get down on the floor and do them while I was waiting for IM to change pages


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning gilie!!    Everything looks great in here like always!!   Glad you like your job! Wish we had a fitness center here  .  I like pilates too, I need to get a new tape though, the one I have isn't really pilates to me.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

I LOVE planks!!!!!!!!!!  
they burn sooooooooo bad!! really can feel em! 

how are you today TamTam?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh, one more thing Tam- I hope you get your "main vein" tonight!!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

hi cousON 

main vein  ...


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Oh, one more thing Tam- I hope you get your "main vein" tonight!!


oh my gosh!!!   
me tooo me tooo


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hi cousON
> 
> main vein  ...


 Top secret Nt With The girls!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Top secret Nt With The girls!




and with that said, I think it's best I leave that alone.   I asked the missus about something that sounded like that and was sorry I asked.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hi guys!!!  All is well today her in my little world...just finished my meal of chicken and peas and a little walnuts added in for fat....water to drink.

I will update more on the rest of my meals later.  Right now, I gotta go hand out some invitations....be back later.

I hope I get the "main vein" tonight too.....but it doesn't look promising.

OH BTW, I made my appt. w/ my RE for Monday at 7:15 for my 10-day sono.

It was chest and shoulders w/ Big Poppa Pump this morning, then I did 20 minutes cardio and abs.

Love to All!!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

Love back at ya babe

Sounds like your doing good.
What is RE? (said you have an appt?) 

Meal looks yummy- I like walnuts!!

Your job sounds so great girl!!!
Plans for the weekend???


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

Reproductive Endocronologist Stacey.....it's for my ovulation monitoring....I had to wait until my day 10 of my cycle fell on a weekday so that I could have the sono done......the appt. is scheduled for Monday at 7:15


----------



## atherjen (Apr 16, 2004)

I NEED SOME MAIN VEIN!!!!!!!!!!   

sounds like some yumm meals and great workout with Poppa!!!  

if u see the sun today PLEASE send him my way hun!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 16, 2004)

ohhh duhhhhhhh!!!! Thanks fg!! Good Luck!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

good luck at the doctors healthy meals sex deprived girl!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

Okay......

Meal 1: 2 eggs wrapped in ww tortilla w/ salsa, black coffee, 1 dose SesaThin, 4 glutamine caps
Meal 2:  mini Detour bar and diet pepsi while I went to go get invitations copied.
Meal 3: chicken breast and peas, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 4:  turkey slices and 1 slice ff pepper jack cheese
Meal 5:  steak salad, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine


Aaaahhh, I had a great day today!   It has been a great week come to think of it... 
I'm really loving my new job and it is so good being in the mecca of health and fitness there.


----------



## Jill (Apr 16, 2004)

Detour bar 

Glad you are enjoying your new job, and the 'health benefits' sound fabulous!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

Hiya FG!
Jeez, 3 pages later..again....sounds like you are kickig ass!
Congrats on the missing 2lbs!
have a great weekend!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 16, 2004)

your meals look yummm
 but where's the rest??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 16, 2004)

Just updated Viv,,,,,thanks for the reminder.  Bed time now, got to get some sleep now -- I have an arm workout w/ Big Poppa Pump tomorrow morning


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

04/17/04 Saturday

Just finished bis, tris, calves and abs w/ BPP!!  Great workout, but I was a little fitigued and sore from yesterdays chest and shoulders workout.....

Meal 1: 3 scrambled egg whites, 1/2 c. oaties, 1 c. green tea, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine caps.
Meal 2: mini Detour Bar (damn, I need to give these things up...but they are so handy when you're busy)
Meal 3: 4 slices turkey and 2 slices LF ham, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 4: grilled sirloin, grilled sweet potatoes, grilled zucchini, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine.
Meal 5:

Great day so far.  Everything is going great!!!  How are my peeps this fine, fine Saturday?


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

Afternoon Tam!!!  
Glad to hear you had a great workout with Poppa!  

Im good today-at work. been a lil busy.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

Hey Jen....I'm sorry you were working today babe....I rested and cleaned the house and just hung out.   We're grilling out for dinner tonight and then I plan to do my cardio tomorrow when I wake up.   I think Brad is going to go work on the Challenger, so I'm gonna go do cardio and tan while he does that.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

I was gonna call you...but can't find your number.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

hiya Tam!
As I was driving to work this afternoon, I drove past the supermarket parkig lot where they have a 'car show' every Saturday nigt. I guess it is hot rod season again!
Drove past a beautiful 30 - something coup hot rod..very nice..reminded me of y'all!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 17, 2004)

ur having BBQ????????????????   ohhh myyy do I have cravings now!!!!! I wanna throw my frying pan out the dumpster now!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

why can't u have bbq?
don'tn ya have a grill?
I do a lot of my cooking off my grill....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 17, 2004)

I'm not playing with ya'll anymore.    Ya'll only talk about food.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

well then..let's talk about sex......
who uses food with sex?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

THANK YOU TO JODIE.   I'm revising my diet as of today.   I may not do the below completely, because I think I might need a few more carbs for right now - but over all....this is pretty much how it will be.   I've only got two & 1/2 weeks left until my 30 day weight in/measurement/bf routine and I want to see what this gets me.   


Meal 1: 6 egg whites and 1/4 dry oats
Meal 2: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. brown rice or sweet potato, 1c. green veggies
Meal 3: 4 oz lean meat, 1/2c. sweet potato, 1c green veggies
Meal 4: 4 oz lean meat and 2c. green veggies
Meal 5: same as 4 or 5 egg white omelet with shrooms/onions
snacks are sf. jello, lettuce, salad (lettuce/tomatoe), . 
Water: roughly 5 to 6 liters per day, if not more, 1 diet coke, and crystal light...
Supps: my supps will be a multi vita/mineral everyday, 6 glutamine caps everyday and 3 doses of SesaThin everyday.   

Right now, I'm still off of my thermos...I'm still waiting on the HEAT to come in.   I think it should ship early this week and hopefully I'll get it by Thursday or Friday.

Well....that's that!   My new plan at least until we go to Mexico.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh, we got the engine back Burner.....hubby is going to work on it tomorrow some.  Once it's in and everything is done, I'll post some pics for everyone!  Should be a couple of weeks, hopefully not that long !!!

I did not have bbq...only grilled on the grill outside....din din was sooooo goood


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

sweet!
Buddy of mine who has a cheery '70 Cougar, is thinking of takig his 351 Cleveland out and have a stroker kit installed.

Pics will be great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

Oh it looks awesome -- everything that is supposed to be Hemi Orange is Hemi Orange again.....everything that is supposed to be Plum Crazy, is Plum Crazy again!!

I can't wait for it all to be put back together again and we get to do some shows......hopefully we'll get to do one before we leave for Playa


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

I thought we'd be going to playa del carmen ourselves in January, but it looks as if we are going back to Cozumel again!
I forget, do you dive?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 17, 2004)

I don't dive....my brother and sister in law do though...they're going to be in Cozy, when we're in Playa....we're gonna ferry over to Cozy and hook up with them for one day....it's gonna be so much fun


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

what hotel are y'all staying at?
do u know where they will be staying?


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Oh it looks awesome -- everything that is supposed to be Hemi Orange is Hemi Orange again.....everything that is supposed to be Plum Crazy, is Plum Crazy again!!
> 
> I can't wait for it all to be put back together again and we get to do some shows......hopefully we'll get to do one before we leave for Playa



Fit ,

A Chally 'vert and its warm outside!  You are one lucky lady ! Can't wait to see new pics.

It looks like everything is going well in here. I check often but don't post much.  keep up the good work !


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> what hotel are y'all staying at?
> do u know where they will be staying?



Burner...we are staying at the Royal Hideway....let me see if I can find something on the web and I'll post a pic of our resort.  This will be the third time we've stayed at this wonderful all inclusive resort


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

04/18/04  Sunday

Woke up about 9am, stayed in bed just a while longer
Meal 1: 1/2 c. oats, 3 egg whites scrambled, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 multi (I'm now taking the Cooper Complete vits and I will start taking one twice daily), water to drink.

Cardio was 25 minutes on treadmill -- alternated every minute w/ walk at 3.8speed and then run at 5.5speed.   Felt good too, I think I might try to continue that routine for a while.
I also did abs, just a little because I'm still sore from yesterdays abs    2 planks, 2 sets of crunches.
Tanned after my cardio

Meal 2: 6oz tuna and a medium sweet potato, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 Vitamin E, 3 glutamine caps
Meal 3: about 4 oz. grilled sirloin (leftover from last night's dinner), water to drink
Meal 4: brown and wild rice mixed w/ some ground lean beef, water to drink, 3 glutamine caps, 1 E, 1 multi, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 5:  I will probably have some oaties or a sweet potato or something to hold me over tonight -- 

I will update my meals as I eat today.   I'm going to try to stick really closely to that diet


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

here ya go burner.....

http://www.royalhideaway.com/html/resort.html


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

Changed my sig.....I thought it was appropriate


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

Jodie.....I'm kinda getting hungry and it's only been about 1 1/2 hours since my last meal.....uuuggghhhh!!!!   What should I do?   Should I go ahead and eat another meal or have just a snack?  If I should just have a snack -- what exactly should I eat?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

Okay, I went ahead and ate some sirloin left over from last night.....I think I'm gonna lie down for a little nap now.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie.....I'm kinda getting hungry and it's only been about 1 1/2 hours since my last meal.....uuuggghhhh!!!!   What should I do?   Should I go ahead and eat another meal or have just a snack?  If I should just have a snack -- what exactly should I eat?



SF jello, stuff like that.  gum.  water.  crystal light.
Did you have just the sirloin?  Nothing else?  no veggies or sweet pot. or rice?


----------



## Stacey (Apr 18, 2004)

ohhhh WOW Tam!! That resort looks BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! Awesome!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie.....I'm kinda getting hungry and it's only been about 1 1/2 hours since my last meal.....uuuggghhhh!!!!   What should I do?   Should I go ahead and eat another meal or have just a snack?  If I should just have a snack -- what exactly should I eat?


Maybe its cause you didnt eat enough in that meal??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

Jllie....when there aren't many fats in the meal, you tend to get hungry quicker. 

Plus your right..in her meal two there where no veggies.  Tam.....where were the veggies??????


----------



## atherjen (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi TamTam!! wake up!!! no snoozin!!!  

I agree- need some veggies-load up on those so you dont get hungry!  

that Resort is like a fairytale to me!! SOO nice!!!!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 18, 2004)

Haha, show me the veggies! 

That resort is amazingly gorgeous!!!!!!

Nice sig! Sounds like somebody was giving you some slack for doin your thing hon?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

hey fit!
i didnt miss any new hot pics did i


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by myCATpowerlifts *_
> hey fit!
> i didnt miss any new hot pics did i



Page 34 posts 999.....


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 18, 2004)

i saw that but thanks anyway lol


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi all -- okay, I'm learning -- quickly, but learning.   I did not have any veggies w/ that sirloin, once I ate it, I was full.   And I would've rather had some extra protein that those damned choc chip cookies in there, or something else like a dessert or anything!   I'm workin' on it Jodie....veggies, veggies, veggies......

Yeah, that resort is really awesome.   I'll def be takin' some great pics while we're there.

I have my workout w/ BPP tomorrow at 4am.....yep, I said  4 am 
I have to get there early in order to get my workout in because I have a 7:15 appt. at my RE's office.
So here's how my run down will look tomorrow
4-5am workout
5-6am cardio and abs
shower and leave for the doctor's office.
I'm up and at it so early, I will probably have an extra meal tomorrow and I'll be sure to get my veggies in


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2004)

I gotta go prepare my meals for tomorrow......and then I think I'm going to bed, I have to get up so early.

Talk to you guys tomorrow!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 18, 2004)

4 am, your nuts!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

holy schnikes! 0400! I can't even wake up that early...have fun...

That looks like an awesome resort to stay at! I forget where we were supposed to stay at there, if we were going to go to Playa.
Some of the pics looked familiar, but I do not think that was the one.
Have a great night!


----------



## aggies1ut (Apr 18, 2004)

Ah I do the 4am thing 3 days a week...not fun, but ya do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

My GF is like that...0430 she wakes up and goes runing or spining or wahtever depending on the weather..
me? i just roll over..

(Ok, I have gotten up a couple times to go spinning with her..damn near killed me)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey FG! Wow you got up early today!!!!! Go You!! That is some serious dedication there!!!! 

Hope your appointment went well! 

Have a good day!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

Someones going to need some coffee today!!!  
Good luck at the Doc;s and eat lotsa veggies!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Good luck at the doc's and hope your workout went well!

I didn't work out this morning because I had trouble falling asleep, so I didn't want to cut my sleep down to 5 hrs instead of 6, but I will def go after work!

I am online at *work* I feel like a bad girl!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

FG ... youi're a true testiment to dedication.  There aren't many who can say that they are willing to go that extra mile to achieve their goals - you're in a very exclusive class.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

No doubt, fitgirl is on target, what an inspiration!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

You got that right ... she's set a goal and she won't be defeated.  One has to make scarifices in order to acheive a goal, and FG has decided that she will do just that to becoming Mrs. Hardbody Fitgirl ...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

OMG...I typed this whole thing and then it didn't post

#1 -- 4am workout was okay...had to start without BPP, he was late.  
#2 -- Meals are good so far, I'll up date later.
#3 -- RE appt. went well.  We have nice big dominant right side follicle -- everything looks great!

I'm so busy....will talk more later.  Hope everyone is doing great
Love to all

Meal 1:  2 egg whites (hard boiled) 1/2 c. oaties, black coffee, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine, 1 Vitamin E
Meal 2:  tuna, sweet potato, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 Vit. E, 1 multi-vit
Meal 3: banana and water to drink.
Meal 4:  I had to leave to go to the pharmacy to pick up some stuff so I had a Detour Bar on the way w/ some water.
Meal 5:  grilled chicken, grilled shrimp, salad and steamed veggies, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

OK...I've updated my meals a little.   More later on


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 
> Meal 1:  2 egg whites (hard boiled*Not enough eggies here!!!* ) 1/2 c. oaties, black coffee, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine, 1 Vitamin E
> Meal 2:  tuna, sweet potato, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 Vit. E, 1 multi-vit
> ...


Otherwise looks good.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Awesome........thanks for the info Jodie.   I'll keep it in mind.

Updated again as I had a DETOUR bar on the way to the pharmacy this afternoon.


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 19, 2004)

hi fg.  i should visit more!  

you are doing so well.  it's great to see you this committed!  

are you still happy with the Sesathin?  still waiting on HEAT to arrive?  thanks.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Look at all of you guys talking about me.......I'm blushing over here!!

Thanks for believing in me everyone.  I am a firm believer that just having great friends to believe in you will afford you the goals.    The battle is half won when someone supports you


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hey nikegurl -- yep, you SHOULD come in here more often!!!   I'm kickin' names and takin' ass!!!

Thanks for the compliment.  I really appreciate it.   I want it bad and I'll do just about anything to get it.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> are you still happy with the Sesathin?  still waiting on HEAT to arrive?  thanks.



I LOVE THE SESATHIN....yep, still waiting on the HEAT too.  I really wish it would hurry up and come in.


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi FItgirl! I've been keeping up with you girlies journals for a couple weeks now and just decided to join the group and say hi! You are making great progress! you all are inspiring and motivating!! I can't wait to see everyone's progess.. as well as mine!! i'm so glad to have come upon this site! its great and so are all you girls!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 19, 2004)

do tell - why do you love the SESATHIN ?  

you must be getting tired from that early morn today?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

ltennis....have you started a journal here for us to follow along too?   I'm glad you came over here, we're all a great group and I really love all my girls (guys too)

WELCOME   Yeah....a new girly everyone......group hug


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

Jen, I feel so good on the SesaThin and I know that the great upbeat moods are directly related.   Plus, I've seen a ton of leanness in my abs lately.

I am really getting tired - you're right!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

tomorrow is going to be cardio day!   I'm going to get a good night's sleep tonight, since I got up so freakin' early this morning


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 19, 2004)

hmm no haven't started a journal yet. I should before i get to bed though. It would really be a good thing for me to do and to have the support of others too! Thanks for such a warm welcome you girls are so sweet!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 19, 2004)

OK, getting my stuff together for the gym in the morning and I'm going to bed.

Have a good night everyone....


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'm kickin' names and takin' ass!!!



My ass is up for the taking.

<--Whoop there it is!


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

I am now contemplating getting this Sesathin stuff instead of fish oil hmmm


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 19, 2004)

Oh and read this as soon as possible:
http://www.bodybuilding-fitness.net/index.php/content/view/20/2/

Look at me bein the little post whore. Ah the good old days


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2004)

FG - they are finally discussing your SesaThin and PMS issue (bout time  )  

There is a thread called SesaThin Questions and in there your thread was mentioned and Spook started addressing it.  Hope it helps


----------



## nikegurl (Apr 20, 2004)

I haven't tried SesaThing yet...but I know I'm already looking forward to it being available as capsules instead of liquid.  Is it as nasty as it sounds? (taste and texture)


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Fg!! Hope your having a great day!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> FG - they are finally discussing your SesaThin and PMS issue (bout time  )
> 
> There is a thread called SesaThin Questions and in there your thread was mentioned and Spook started addressing it.  Hope it helps




OMG...thanks Jodi


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> I haven't tried SesaThing yet...but I know I'm already looking forward to it being available as capsules instead of liquid.  Is it as nasty as it sounds? (taste and texture)




Nope, not at all.  It is a liquid and I guess you kinda get used to it.   When I first got it, I described it as "you know what water tastes like if you leave it in your car over night and then you take a drink, how it's kinda warm and dumpy tasting"?   That's kinda what the SesaThin reminds me of....but now I'm used to it and actually don't mind the taste if you wanna know the truth.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

04/20/04  Tuesday
I am having a great day Stacey...thanks for asking daaarling!

Meal 1:  egg omlet w/ turkey and bell pepper, black coffee to drink.

Busy, busy, busy w/ luncheon coordination here in the office today so my next meal was lunch.
Meal 2:  2 chicken breasts (about 3 oz. each), salad and fruit, spiced tea to drink, water after that, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 Vit E, 1 Multi, 3 glutamine

35 minutes cardio and abs.

Meal 3:  Protein shake w/ 1 scoop natty pb (post workout)
Meal 4:  grilled chicken and herb crusted pork tenderloin, sweet potatoes, green beans, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 1 Vit E, 3 glutamine.
Meal 5:

I did not do my cardio this morning but am planning to go do it after work.   My legs are still so sore from yesterday's workout.


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

umm....one word.  CARBS!


----------



## Jill (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Nope, not at all.  It is a liquid and I guess you kinda get used to it.   When I first got it, I described it as "you know what water tastes like if you leave it in your car over night and then you take a drink, how it's kinda warm and dumpy tasting"?   That's kinda what the SesaThin reminds me of....but now I'm used to it and actually don't mind the taste if you wanna know the truth.


I like to drink stale water


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

Jillie likes stale water and Jodi likes stale peeps.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

I like Stale water too===that means warm water--??Right??

I HATE cold water! LoL

Yeah Ummm FG~ Where are your carbs??
What kind of fruit did you have?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> umm....one word.  CARBS!




Didn't the salad count?   If not, I'll be sure to incorporate those in tonight's meal and post workout.  I'm planning to go do cardio after work.

The fruit was strawberries and pineapple, Stacey.   I only had two strawberries and three chunks of pineapple though -- not much and it was before 2pm, more like 12:00.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

I love fruit


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Didn't the salad count?   If not, I'll be sure to incorporate those in tonight's meal and post workout.  I'm planning to go do cardio after work.
> 
> The fruit was strawberries and pineapple, Stacey.   I only had two strawberries and three chunks of pineapple though -- not much and it was before 2pm, more like 12:00.




Not the right kind Tamtam.  they count toward my veggies, but usually are not the replacement for a spud or rice.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Or OATIES!!!!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

yea..those too!!  the fruit counts.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 20, 2004)

Hey Tam!! Jodies advice is solid, need some starchy carbs hun!  

Hope your having a good day(think its still early there). Have fun with cardio!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Not the right kind Tamtam.  they count toward my veggies, but usually are not the replacement for a spud or rice.




Oooohhhh, okay!!   Good advice.  Man, you are one smart cookie.....


----------



## Stacey (Apr 20, 2004)

She is SOoooOOOO smart!!

Aww love fruit! I had strawberries this morning! Yum!

have a good night!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> cookie.....


Cookie.....Cookie????  Did you say COOOKKKKIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEE?????


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

Yeah, I said it................I ain't skeered!!!   

cookie cookie, cookie, cookie, cookie


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2004)

I love fruit too Viv.....I don't have it as much as I'd like....but I might try to incorporate a piece or two in my lunch time meals.

I updated the dinner for tonight, I had a little bit of green beans too.  Din Din was sooo good tonight.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Fruit is healthy for you, remember that.  All too often we lose sight of whats important for health and focus on whats technically best for dieting. 

I am thinking about cookies.  Right now however, I am moreso infatuated with the THOUGHT of cookies, rather than the cookies themselves.  I think I enjoy fantasizing about junk food much more than actually eating it.  I'm psycho 

Nice diet so far girl!

I need to do abs, I always consider it then say nahhh cuz I just wanna get out of the gym when I'm tired from cardio! I have to start remembering to do abs BEFORE cardio so it actually gets done.  I know I'll still have the layer of fat covering it, but doing abs does seem to help somewhat


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 20, 2004)

TamTam...do you have Sade's cd The Best of Sade??
Do you like that song "please Send me Someone to Love"??
Tamtam you can have fruit, just eat it early in the day..

Greekie...welcome to my word of talking pooh about food!  I do it too much.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 20, 2004)

Jodie, I used to always have these crazy cravings, it was ridiculous cuz I was ALWAYS talking about food.  Everybody thought I ate nonstop, when really I was only thinking/talking about it but not actually eating it!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

04/21/04 Wednesday
Back and Bi's w/ BPP this morning!!  Was good!!!

My workouts are changing for me.  Not only has the fatigue left and now I'm feeling more of the "burn", but my workouts are flying by!!  Lately I've been feeling like "I can't believe we're done".

Meal 1: 3 eggs, 1/2 c. oatmeal, coffee, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine, 1 Vit E, 1 Multi
Meal 2: water and 1/2 banana
Meal 3: tuna, sweet potatoes and 1/4 c. asparagus, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin
Meal 4: Dannon LIght 'n Fit Peach yogurt (100 cals/0 fat/16g carbs/8 pro), water to drink.
Meal 5: chicken, brown rice, sauteed tomatoes, water to drink, 1 dose SesaThin, 3 glutamine caps

gotta get to work...hope everyone has a wonderful day.  I'll be back on later this morning hopefully.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Do you like that song "please Send me Someone to Love"??



I have a version done by B.B. King ... it's blues with a capital B.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Fg! That is great your feeling the burn--and having good workouts!!! 

I hope you have a great day


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> TamTam...do you have Sade's cd The Best of Sade??
> Do you like that song "please Send me Someone to Love"??




I don't have the CD, but I do love that song!!   Is that what you're using?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

That is what I will be using!   I burned it lastnight to a disc.  but I can't get it to play inthe car!!!!  So...gonna have to try under a different thing tonight.

Tam...have carbs today please.  And don't say salad is the same as the oats, spuds or rice.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

J, I updated my food log to reflect what my lunch will be today....does that look okay?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

yumyum!   Can I come eat with you?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

Absolutely....c'mon....I definitely brought enough for two.  But you better hurry, it's quickly being demolished.. 

oops...sorry --- there it goes.....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

meanie.  we won't save you any cake.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Tam!! Your doing great woman!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Tam! I'm trying to order Lipo 6 online--and I can't find the one WITH effedra in it.  I guess they don't make it anymore. I wonder how the one without effedra is??


----------



## atherjen (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey TamTam!! how are you today woman!? Diet is looking great!!!  but I dont think theres enough to go around..  (meaning share with Jodie) hehe 

Im SOOO happy to hear that your energy and workouts are flying high!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Tam! I'm trying to order Lipo 6 online--and I can't find the one WITH effedra in it.  I guess they don't make it anymore. I wonder how the one without effedra is??




Yep Stace....you're not going to be able to find that any longer darlin'.    I'm sorry, I don't know how the one without is....you could email someone at Nutrex.com (the maker) and ask what their feedback has been.....you might even see if there is anything on their website.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hey TamTam!! how are you today woman!? Diet is looking great!!!




Thanks Jen......I think I've finally got it figured out!!!


----------



## ltennis299 (Apr 21, 2004)

You are doing so good FG  You've got some determination going on! ohh yeah that tiramisu recipe sounds yum yum


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 21, 2004)

Go fit go fit go go go fit!

I'm always amused when I read "water to drink" and I don't know why


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

It is kinda funny huh Viv??   Water to drink, water to drink....water to drink....water to drink...

OK, now that I've been visited by my dear old friend "main vein", I have to go to bed now -- cardio tomorrow morning


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

so..you are relaxed?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

relaxed....yeah, you could say that!!! 

I actually feel a little dizzy and giddy.   you know how it feels when you've been on a few days of NO carbs and then you have something like bread and you get that dizzy, giddy feeling?????


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

are actually speaking of..bread..or is that a 'code word'...

I have to wait until Friday before I can ahve any more bread...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

why do you have to wait until Friday for "bread"


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

am working night shifts tonight and tomorrow..unless I can sneek my 'baker' into the conference room..
heh heh.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd sneak the baker into the conference room for a quick "eclair" if I were you


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> It is kinda funny huh Viv??   Water to drink, water to drink....water to drink....water to drink...
> 
> OK, now that I've been visited by my dear old friend "main vein", I have to go to bed now -- cardio tomorrow morning



Well how else can we work those abs!  LOL


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> I'd sneak the baker into the conference room for a quick "eclair" if I were you


That would be AWESOME! heh heh....be kinda funny...have her leave tushie marks on the table...and there would be a two star general come in the next morning and see them..
HA!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi Jodie....I've missed ya honey


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)

Just got here.  Was umm...busy.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

were you gettig 'bread' too?
Damn! My bakery is closed....


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Yep Stace....you're not going to be able to find that any longer darlin'.    I'm sorry, I don't know how the one without is....you could email someone at Nutrex.com (the maker) and ask what their feedback has been.....you might even see if there is anything on their website.


Thanks honey!! Good Idea!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Fitgirl 
I just wanted to pop in and tell you that I think you're doing great 
You Texan women sure knows how to work it


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

Awww thanks everyone.   Jenny, thank you so much....you should come in here more often girly!!!  Yep, we Texans ROOOCK!!

I'll update meals in a minute....busy/busy/busy


----------



## Stacey (Apr 22, 2004)

hey- check your Pm!  pm me girlie when you have time


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

Hey Tam!! how are you today woman!?   
how was your workout this morning?? 

hmmmm were tryin to figure out where I am going to fly into. My parents are flyinh into Austin in May when they come to Texas.. any suggestions??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

Where R you coming into, Dallas or Austin....when??  For Jodie's comp??


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

04/22/04  OK, today is so freakin' busy!!   

I know this isn't good, but hey at least it's still healthy.
It's 12:20 and I'm just now having my first meal.... aaargghh!
Got in at 7:50 this morning, coordinated the computer training class, did a few memos, left to go to the doctor again, came back, had to coordinate a few more things and take a check over to the fitness center.  Got food while I was there.
Meal 1: tuna sandwich on wheat bread w/ lettuce and tomato, green beans for veggies, water to drink.

I plan to do my cardio after work this afternoon since I slept in last night.  I actually think I forgot to set my alarm.  OH WELL!!

Meal 2:
Meal 3:
Meal 4:


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

It's not that bad of a choice in food.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Where R you coming into, Dallas or Austin....when??  For Jodie's comp??




no I wont make Jodies first comp- hopefully the second one though! crossin my fingers!!  
I dont know where Ill be flyin into... thats what I have to decide on..  I hear Austin is huge?!!??! over a million ppl?? 

I think you made a good choice for your first meal too- the best that you could.. no worries girl!  
sorry tohear your having a busy hectic day!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Austin has a total of a million people, I think they include surrounding areas too.  I think they use to do that when I lived over there.  I would suggest checking the rates on flights to see who is offering the best deals to each city.

The show in July is the 10th!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

Yeah, depending on what time you wanna come in, you could see if Southwest Airlines flies from where you.  Why are you flying into Austin?  Jodie is in Houston.   Not too far, but it just makes sense to go straight into Houston......


----------



## atherjen (Apr 22, 2004)

we looked at rates- didnt effect the price much where I flew into. Is Houston nicer than Austin ?? big?? 
Im not flying into Austin- my parents are. not sure where I will yet.. but need to buy tickets soon, cheaper that way! 
Ill be in the Cowboy state for my first Independant Day! wooiieee !  

hows your day been going Tam? slowed down a bit?


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Austin has hills.  Houston is flat with large buildings downtown.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 22, 2004)

Austin is absolutely gorgeous!!   I love Austin, would love to move there if we win the lotto!!!

Yep jen, you're right, it is easier to buy now...cheaper too.

My day has been okay except for the not so good news from the RE....but what are you gonna do?   I have to go back in the morning, so it will be another early, early workout w/ BPP tomorrow morning for me.

I'm back from cardio and tanning so I'm gonna hop in the shower now.....talk to you guys later.


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 23, 2004)

Good Morning ! TGIF !  Have a great weekend !


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Morning Girl!! Hope todays not as busy for you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

04/23/04 Friday
YEH Friday.....I guess.

I'm a little bummed out today - so bear with me please!!!

I found out today that Victor is leaving for Iraq --  ex-marine, remember?  I'm not going to be totally left out in the cold.  Will, the trainer that's been helping me with my diet and who is going to help me w/ my posing and stuff as soon as the show gets closer is going to be my new trainer.   However, that means for the next two weeks or so my workouts will be kinda wakked out!  Not to mention there are no more morning workouts for me since Will doesn't train in the mornings -- he trains in the afternoons.  My new workout time will probably be about 4:00.  I think I'm still going to do my cardio in the mornings though.
Then......over the 7th, 8th and 9th, Will is going to be in Galveston for his show, he's getting his pro card this year so I'll be on my own for that weekend.  I'd love to go see him, but I'll have just gotten back from Vegas and won't have the money to make the trip.

On a more personal note:  I went back to see my  RE this morning.  I ovulated yesterday, but the bad news I got yesterday from Thursday morning's post-coital testing is that they found no fertile quality cervical mucus and no movable sperm in the speciment that they took.  They instructed us to get some "bread" again last night and then come back in this morning for yet another sono (thats 3 this week).  I did go in and the sono showed I ovulated yesterday, so hopefully I will have gotten pregnant.
If not, they want us to have an IUI...not sure yet, if we want to travel down that road.

Meals -- 
Meal 1 was just total Shiiiaaat:  McGriddle from McDonald's (yes, I ate the whole thing) black coffee to drink.  NO supps, I want to see what happens w/ the pregnancy test first and I don't want to take any chances, ya know??
Meal 2: grilled fish and broccoli, diet pepsi to drink, water after that.   
***Man I love working someplace where the only thing available to eat is healthy foods***


Will update more later, gotta go see someone in nutrition really quick.....brb


  ________
Prayer for Victor:   Lord, it is my prayer that you keep and watch over Victor (as well as all of our troops) while they are away from our homes and keeping a tight grip on our freedom, justice and global safe-keeping.   Bring them all home safe to us.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 23, 2004)

awww Tam Im sorry you are having a ruff day!!  thats terrible about Victor leaving you,I know how much you two got along and how much motivation he gave you to work hard! Im sure Will can provide the same! 

Ohhh I hope you got pregnant!!  Ill keep my fingers crossed that things go well hun! 

dont fret too much over the McD's. just look forward and eat clean the rest of the day. 1 slip up is not so bad darlin!  
Have a good day girl..  smile for me!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

Tam....  You can stay with me!   Craig will be at his parents that weekend.  Ya got gas money????   

Aww..you did have the sympathy food!  Yum yum.  

I'll keep fingers crossed on the preggo test!  

I've been in the smae spot with workouts and having to flip them from am's to pm's.  Takes a little getting use too.  I use to train with John Sherman in the mornings before work, then switched jobs, which meant I had set hours instead of being there whenever I wanted.  Sucked at first, but worked out pretty well.  Now I am spoiled....I wouldn't know what to do at night if I wasn't at the gym.  Hmmm....Craig would have lits of ideas!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Hey Tam- I'm sorry that Victor is leaving you, I know how much you like him!! I'm sure it will all work out though for you. And I know Jodie, Jen, Jodi Can totally tell you how to workout...etc.. what you should do.. for the Comp! They are smart chicks!! 

When can you test for pregnancy?? I Have you in my prayers sweetie!!!

HUGS!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

I can do my pregnancy test on May 4th.   Maybe as early as the 3rd.

Thanks for everyone well-wishes.   I did have my sympathy food, but now it's all back to normal -- fish and broccoli -- I'll go update my journal in a minute.

I'm gonna see if Will can see me this afternoon to just chit chat or maybe Monday afternoon.

Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed everyone!   I really appreciate that.

Gotta get back to work now.....much love


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 23, 2004)

Afternoon girl! OMG- I had no idea you were trying to get pregnant!! Good Luck! I'll keep you in my prayers hun  

I wish I worked at a place where we had all healthy foods.  They bring in BoJangles Biscuits every morning here   or doughnuts- but I've not eaten them in months!! 

Everything looks awesome!! Don't sweat the McGriddle- you deserved it!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm not sweating that McGriddle....it tasted damn good actually.   

Back to biz-nez though!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'm having chicken, sweet potatoe and salad...want some Tam?  I can make more.  Oh...forgot the diet sprite.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

mmmmmmm I'm having Chipolte's Fitgirl!!!  
Thought of you went I went--and thought of Jodie when I drove past the apartmenes--
JODIE--I blew You a KISS!!  I told my friend Kim who was with me that my friend lives Right There  She has a friend that lives across the street.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> I'm having chicken, sweet potatoe and salad...want some Tam?  I can make more.  Oh...forgot the diet sprite.




Yep, I want some and I want some of the Chipotle that Stacey has....

I think I'm going to leave soon and go get my nails done and then I have to go to the eye doctor.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

ohhhh I need to go to the Eye doctor--thanks for reminding me-- I need contacts before Jodies comp so I can SEE her on stage--Right now, Anything in front of me at 10 feet out is a Blur!

My mouth is on FIRE from the chipoltes


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

I'll be the fat girl on stage!  You won't miss me.  LMAO

I thought I saw you when you went by Stacey.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

Jodie Are you serious?? You Saw me? COOOL!!! where were yoU? What kind of car do you have? I will look next time!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

YOU WILL NOT BE THE FAT GIRL~ PAAALLLLLEEEEEAAASEEEEE!!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Jodie Are you serious?? You Saw me? COOOL!!! where were yoU? What kind of car do you have? I will look next time!!




 hehe...I live wayyyyyyyyyyy in the back of the property!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> YOU WILL NOT BE THE FAT GIRL~ PAAALLLLLEEEEEAAASEEEEE!!!


If those little cheesecakes don't stop calling me I will be the .  Glad I am off this weekend!  Should be gone by Monday.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> hehe...I live wayyyyyyyyyyy in the back of the property!



ummm I don't get it ?? Did you see me??


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 23, 2004)

nope.  hehe  was playing with ya!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 23, 2004)

oh my gosh-- I am sooo damn Golible!!! hahaha


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 23, 2004)

Stacey, you're so funny girl......!!

I got new contacts today, I'll be able to see her skinny little butt up there!!!, I'll bring my binoculars for you Stacey.


----------



## greekblondechic (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> If those little cheesecakes don't stop calling me I will be the .



Jodie, you just need to look in the fridge and go 'SHUT THE F*&^% UP'....  :YELL:


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

04/24/04 SATURDAY
Just got back from 40 minutes of cardio, was going to tan, but the beds were full.

Meal 1:  oaties and eggies, 1 Soy latte
**Yes, I'm eating late, I slept in late and then went to the gym as soon as I got up.  Then talked to Will at the gym for a little while and then to Starbucks for a coffee and then home to eat.

Meal 2: grilled sirloin and green beans, water to drink
**Having a cup of green tea now.
Meal 3:
Meal 4:
Meal 5:

Will and I talked about my new routine and new training days a little bit, we will work on getting them pinned down to a T as soon as we start working together.  Right now it looks like my new training days are going to be Mondays, Tuesdays and Fridays for weights for a while and I'll just do my cardio in the mornings -- so now, I have a split training schedule.
Victor is in Houston this week working on all of his paperwork and my last workout with him will be on Wedn.   Monday's workout will not be in the morning either, it is going to be at about 4pm.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 24, 2004)

Hey FG -- Happy Saturday!!  ohh I want a starbucks coffee now!
I know that everything will workout fine with Will!! 

Hope you have a great day!!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Jodie, you just need to look in the fridge and go 'SHUT THE F*&^% UP'....  :YELL:




LOL...I knew there was a reason why I loved ya!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 24, 2004)

LMAO at Tam!!!  


Hope your having a great saturday!!  Im sure your new split with Will is going to work out great!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

See Jodie, that's what I do when food is calling my name....I just yell at it a while and say "What is your major malfunction soldier"?  Usually the food gets scared and hides behind the sweet potatoes.........and all is well again in no carb land!!

How are you doing today?  Did you go shopping?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 24, 2004)

Oh by the way, my HEAT came in!!   YEAH!!    I'm gonna wait until my pregnancy test to take it though.  If I'm not pregnant, then my little  is going to be hoppin' on those and then hoppin' on the Precor to lose a little more fat before going to the beach.   

If I am preggo, then we'll plan to hop on some Rocky Road ice cream and hop on the fat wagon!!   

No, I plan to still workout (albeit a little less intense) and still eat really clean.

I'll be sure to keep everyone abreast of what's happenin'


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

04/26/04 Monday

I had an awesome leg workout this morning w/ BPP....I broke my free squat record and am now at 135lbs.....FREE SQUATS!!!  

I'm so excited!!   Tomorrow I'm doing cardio and then Wed will be total body workout and will last for 90 minutes instead of 60!!  We're going to be busy because I leave Wed. night for Vegas and Friday is Victor's last day (although I won't get to see him)

Meal 1: oatmeal with splenda, cinnamon, protein powder and walnuts, black coffee to drink.
Meal 2: 1 SF jello cup and water to drink.
Meal 3: chicken and steak pieces leftover from last night and green beans, water to drink.
meal 4:


My belly hurts this morning -- hope I'm not getting sick!!

Later peeps
Have a great day


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

AWESOME TAM!!!!!!!!  those squats are happenin! way to go!!!  

your b-fast sounds yumm!!  hope your tummy feels better!  
how was your weekend??? 
how long are you going to Vegas for? you lucky duck!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

I'm going to be in Vegas for 4 1/2 days.....yeah!!!   We're working, but will get to play some too!!!   I can't wait to get there.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh PS....I'll have pics on Wednesday.  Vic and I are taking my measurements and bf and pics on Wed. morning


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 26, 2004)

woohoooooooooooooo pics!

Umm, bathroom cell phone pics?


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Tam!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> woohoooooooooooooo pics!
> 
> Umm, bathroom cell phone pics?




No, REAL pics, with a REAL camera.   I'm even going to try to get Vic to take a pic with me.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Andi....waaaz up girly???


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 26, 2004)

Oh, I can't wait to see your pictures!!  I bet your smokin!!


----------



## atherjen (Apr 26, 2004)

REAL PICS!!!!  cant wait!!!  

thats soo awesome you get to go to Vegas that long!!  have a super time!! and dont do toooooo much gamblin!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

Woo, I just hope I'll be able to win some moo-lah.

About to go home peeps.....gonna go eat some sweet taters and some turkey....woo hoooo


----------



## Stacey (Apr 26, 2004)

ohh Lucky you going to Vegas this week!!  (did I tell you Matt & I won a trip to Vegas last weekend?)

Hope your having a great day!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 26, 2004)

haha
i popped in at just the right time


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh Lucky you going to Vegas this week!!  (did I tell you Matt & I won a trip to Vegas last weekend?)




Noooo, get out!!   How did you guys get that?  Too bad you can't go this weekend and we can all hook up!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> ohh Lucky you going to Vegas this week!!  (did I tell you Matt & I won a trip to Vegas last weekend?)
> 
> Hope your having a great day!!!


so that means, y'all will be going to the 'O'?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Woo, I just hope I'll be able to win some moo-lah.


good luck w/ that! 
A buddy is starting to have poker parties @ his place. He will be teaching me how to play..I'm sure it will be by way of my losing several hands as I learn method.....


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> 04/26/04 Monday
> 
> I had an awesome leg workout this morning w/ BPP....I broke my free squat record and am now at 135lbs.....FREE SQUATS!!!


CONGRATS! that is AWESOME!


----------



## Jill (Apr 27, 2004)

Congrats on the pr's!! 

Steve and I might be going to Vegas in a few months-he wants to go see UFC fighting (not my thing) and I wanna shop!!!! Oh ya, and maybe gamble a bit!

Cant wait to see your smokin pics! A guy at my work took a pic of me with his cell phone yesterday, and I was like 'hey, I look pretty good, kinda slim!'  Im hoping it was just not the camera Have a super day Tam!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 27, 2004)

I'm hopin' all of my "slim" looks aren't the camera too Jill.....we'll see tomorrow.

I did not get up to go do my cardio this morning and I'm still really tired this morning -- but I'm going to do my cardio either at lunch or after work here at the Fitness Center.   I'll see if I can get a pic of our Fitness Center too and show you guys how wonderfully big it is.

Meal 1: coffee, 1/2  cup of oatmeal w/ Splenda and 2 eggs.
Meal 2: peas, carrots, ground lean beef, water to drink.
Meal 3: SF Jello, water to drink.

*CARDIO WORKOUT AT OUR FITNESS CENTER:  1 HOUR*

Meal 4:


Here's what I brought today in the way of food:   SF Jello cup, yogurt, tuna, green peas, mini Detour bar.
I'm sure I'll have to go over to the restaurant here on campus and get some more protein, I can see I don't have enough.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Fitgirl70 *_
> Noooo, get out!!   How did you guys get that?  Too bad you can't go this weekend and we can all hook up!!!



Morning Darling! Read in my journal on how I won the trip!! Its too long to explain!!

I bet the gym there at your work is Fabulous!! You are so Lucky!!

Have a great day sweetie!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 27, 2004)

have a great time in Vegas cousON!


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 27, 2004)

It's looking good!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

042804 Wednesday.....

No pics, no workout with BPP this morning -- he bailed on me.  I have no idea why or if he maybe just forgot.

However, all was not lost in the gym this morning.  One of the other trainers asked me to work in with her and her two guys, she usually trains 3 guys in the morning, but one was out today.

We did shoulders, biceps, triceps.   It was a good little routine, I liked it.   And I also did 20 minutes of cardio.

My tummy still hurts this morning a little and I'm so ready to leave tonight for Vegas.
M1:  black coffee, 2 eggs wrapped in a ww tortilla.
Class from 9 - 12
M2: chicken fajita meat, w/ grilled onions, beans, water to drink.
M3: Danon Carb Control (3carbs) Strawberry yogurt, water to drink
M4:

I don't know what the rest of my meals will be today, I brough green apples, Low Carb Yogurt and tuna.   I can always run over to our restaurant too if I need more protein or something else.  I probably will go over there at lunch to have some carbs/veggies with my tuna.

Hope everyone is having a great day today.  I'll try to get on again at lunch time.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Tam!!!  
sorry to hear the BigP didnt show!  Im sure he had good reason?  glad you still got your workout in though! a good change with those ppl!  
hope the tummy ache goes away before you leave for VEgas!! I hope you have a SUPER TIME!!!   :bounce:


----------



## JLB001 (Apr 28, 2004)

Have fun in Vegas Tam!!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Hey Tam!! Sorrry your tummy is hurting..wonder why? Did you eat something not good?? Sorry!!

Have FUN IN VEGAS GIRL!!!!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

I don't know why my tummy hurts....been hurting for a couple of days....not really bad, just like achy and crampy.

I plan to have a wonderful time in Vegas.   We leave at like 9 tonight and get there at like 9:30  or somethin'.   I'm sure everything will be fine and we're planning on having a wonderful time even though we have to work the show.


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

I hope you feel better sweetie!

HAVE FUN!!!!!!!! We will miss you!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

stace, check your pm girly....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 28, 2004)

I didn't get a pm


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Hope you tummy feels better soon hun    Have an awesome trip! Be Careful


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 28, 2004)

Is that a recent pic in your av Andi......


I will have a wonderful time I'm sure.   My tummy is feeling a little better this afternoon.   Thanks


----------



## ncgirl21 (Apr 28, 2004)

Yeah- that's from Sunday.  

Win lots of money!!


----------



## Stacey (Apr 28, 2004)

Great Pic Andrea!!!! 

HAVE FUN TAM!!!! I just Pm'd ya back


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

05/03/04 Monday

So hard to believe it's already May....20 days and I leave for Playa!!!  We're so excited.

OK, the Vegas rundown.  I did win some money, but ended up giving it all back, of course.   The show was really great.   Our booth was probably one of the busiest.  We showcase a new product almost every year and this year was no exception.   I sold two products myself -- first year for that...about $8,000 worth!!!

I did not keep up the diet -- AT ALL!   I didn't drink too much, but way more than I had intended to allow myself.   Today is supposed to be my first day with Will, new trainer, but I'm not sure I'm gonna make it.   We'll see how I feel later on in the day.  Right now, I'm sooo, sooo tired.  Vegas really jakks you up with your sleeping and eating patterns being two hours behind...well for me at least!  
M1: Grande Soy Latte (triple shot), 2 eggs
M2: tuna sandwich and steamed veggies, water
M3:
M4:
M5:

OK, better go start working now.  Stacey, I'll PM you in a bit sweetie.

Hope everyone is doing okay.  Jodie, are you getting excited?  I'll catch up with you in a bit.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 3, 2004)

hey girl I missed you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

glad u had fun in vegas!  

imagine how long it takes to adjust to a 7 hr time difference between here and greece eeek!


----------



## Stacey (May 3, 2004)

Hey Honey!! I bet you are so tired! If I were you I would rest today and then start all over tomorrow! Glad you had a good time!
Thats awesome you sold two products! (what kind of products??)
Congrats!

Have a great day honey!!


----------



## atherjen (May 3, 2004)

Hey Tam! glad you had a great time!!  congrads on winning the money! haha I would have saved it but Im a weirdo!  
dont worry about diet- back on track today!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

Yep, not worried...actually, I'm going to have a tuna sandwich for lunch, maybe with some veggies, I have to see what's over at the restaurant.   

I think I am going to rest today and go do my cardio in the morning and my training tomorrow afternoon.

Gotta go get some lunch -- busy day today!!!


----------



## Jill (May 3, 2004)

Glad that you enjoyed your time in vegas, and only 20 more days till mexico, luck ygirl!

What was your booth 'showcasing' in vegas?


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 3, 2004)

My husband 's company manufactures and distributes self-serve car wash equipment and supplies.   Almost every year there is a new product or something to showcase and this year it was a piece of equipment called the Evolution.  It was a great piece of equip. and everyone seemed to like it.    Someone who was going to buy a piece from someone else, saw our thing and decided to buy it instead.

I was pretty stoked seeing as how those things go for about %50,000.00!!!


----------



## JLB001 (May 3, 2004)

Tammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  Your home!!!
I missed you.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

I missed you too Jodie.....I'll call you at lunch time.

05/04/04 Tuesday
OK, if this don't beat all!!!  You know Will, the trainer I got moved to when Vic left?  He resigned from the gym and I will never get the chance to work with him!!!   I think I'm gonna try really hard to get my money back now.   I think I'm just gonna see what I can do on my own right now and work out here at the fitness center.  I may try to get a trainer again closer to the show -- there is a trainer here at Cooper that deals solely with fitness and figure girls.   I may see if she can work with me some.

Okay -- 
M1:  oaties w/ raisins, black coffee
M2: SF Jello cup and water
M3: chicken, cucumbers, chic peas and kidney beans, water 
M4:
M5:

I will get on more later -- probably around lunch time.

BTW -- I took the test and I am not pg...   
Oh well...there's always next month, right?

Talk to you guys a little later.  Hope all my peeps are okay.
Smooches


----------



## naturaltan (May 4, 2004)

May I ask cousON, why do you need a trainer?  I can see maybe someone to tighten up your diet closer to contest time, but for workouts, does a trainer really help?  I'm only asking because I'm not familar with how a trainer can help with workouts.

 your cousON


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

Damn Tammy that sucks!  I'm on my own this week with CRaig being gone.  It means so much to have him there!

NT..trainers are great for planning the workouts to work on areas that are needing improvements, etc.  PLus it saves us from having to think about what we want to do in our workouts.  They can see things in us, that we may not notice, etc..


----------



## Stacey (May 4, 2004)

Hey FG~ I'm so sorry about the trainer quitting. That's crap. I hope you get your money back!!!

Sorry your not pregnant honey..  Don't give up hope!! And who knows...maybe you tested a tad to early.. 

Love ya girl!!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

Jodie's right NT...I really do like being with a trainer.  It really helped that Victor could push me a little harder than I would normally push myself, so it was good.

Right now, I am going to do it on my own as much as possible and try to hold true to my training.   I think, like I said earlier, I'll probably get w/ a trainer again closer to my show date.   I still don't know, with both of my trainers gone, if I'll be staying at Gold's.   A new Life Time Fitness is opening up next month closer to my house, so I may join over there -- don't know yet. 

Going to update my meals.

Stacey, you may be right.  I may have tested too early -- I'll wait to see if I start w/in the next couple of days and then test again, if not.  I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 4, 2004)

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell y'all.  Victor came in this morning just for me and just to do my comp.   I'll have the numbers later as they are in my car and I can't go get them but....

I'm only down 1% in BF.   Which is really weird.  Victor said he was really puzzled by it and would be interested in taking it again in about 10 days.

I didn't do that bad in Vegas, damn!! But I do think that the lack of adequate water, increased alcohol, salt and not sticking to the diet didn't help much.   Since Vic won't be here to take the measurements again in 10 days, I think next week I'll set up a consult w/ one of the trainers here at the fitness center and have it done again.

Oh yea, I've gained two lbs, but that could very well be water weight and/or muscle.


----------



## JLB001 (May 4, 2004)

water weight from the trip.  hehe


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Yep, def water weight.....I'M CERTAIN OF IT.

I'll be back in a bit....gotta get some work done.


 Jodie, Stacey, NT, Andi, Jen, Jill......all my peeps


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Hi Tam!


----------



## Stacey (May 5, 2004)

Hey Tam~ I'm sure its just water girl!!!

Pm Me later


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

Hey Tam- no frets girl, Im sure its just water!!  vegas foods to thank! get him to test it again in 10 days like he wants!  

I hope you find a good new trainer too!


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

tam...we can be the water weight girls!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

I did get a new trainer guys!   I'm actually kinda excited about it too.    She's a new trainer at Gold's that just got hired this morning, her name is Jonna (don't know how to spell her name, I'm guessing) -- she apparently has been doing figure/fitness competitions for 10 years.  She's actually going over to England this year (at some point) to do a competition.   I think Nathan (PT manager) told me that she is NABBA....something like that.

Let's see.  Meals today were???
M1: oats w/ raisins, coffee
M2: SF Jello
M3: chicken w/ veggies, water to drink.
M4:
I did do 25 minutes of cardio after work today.  I also did two sets of squats w/ dumbbells.

I found out today that I am definitely not pregnant.  I had a blood test done today at the doctors office.  Oh well....more time to concentrate on my training, right.    I'm disappointed, but not to the point of depression or anything.   I see it as the fact that The Big Man has a grand plan for me.  I don't know what it is, but I'm sure it's good and I know He knows best.

Okay, now....what do I make for dinner?


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

Salad and turkey


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

And a spud.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Sounds good actually!!!

I had a sweet potato w/ grilled chicken in it and a salad last night for dinner.

I think I might make that grilled turkey and put it in a salad and make another sweet potato.   How does that sound?


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

You know it is am IM rule that once your journal hits 50 pages you MUST start a new one.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

I didn't know that!!  I've been thinking about when I need to start a new one anyway!!!

I think with my new trainer -- no better time like the present huh??

Any suggestions on a title??


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

it is??? SAYS WHO???  


mmmm now I want another sweet tater!  

Im glad you found a new trainer Tam! SHe sounds awesome!!


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

Sexy And Fit-Girl 

I plan to start a new journal sometime in June.. my goal date was June 11..obviously I got sidetracked


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

Oooooh, I like that....it would be appropriate if I were either...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (May 5, 2004)

THIS JOURNAL BEING CLOSED......PLEASE SEE NEW ONE

NEW TRAINER, NEW PROGRAM, NEW ME!

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR EVERYTHING.

Stay tuned kids......more to come on the next expisode


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

hehe.....I knew my white lie would get a new journal.  Did you get my voice mail on your cellie?


----------

